# Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Moin.

Wie mir ein Bekannter vorhin mitteilte benötigt man für einen Test-Account keine Bankverbindung/Kreditkarte mehr. (als ich das letzte mal WoW testen wollte, da wurde eines von beidem noch vorrausgesetzt)

Jedenfalls ist die "TryWoW.exe" gerade dabei irgendwas runterzuladen.

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Spiele wie Q oder BF im MP gezockt, habe also von solchen Rollenspielen gar keinen Plan.   

Wenn das Spiel gleich startet, muß ich irgendwas beachten? Kann ich einfach so rumlaufen und guggn? Werde ich sofort in Kämpfe oder so verwickelt, oder kann ich erst ma cool die Gegend erkunden? Oder läuft vielleicht sogar erst ein Turtorial ab? Komm ich vielleicht gar nicht mit anderen Spielern in Kontakt? Was genau kann ich mit diesem Testaccount nicht machen? Was ist ein "Realm"?

Was sollte ich sonst noch wissen?



Gruß INU.ID


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

es fängt locker an... es gibt in der nähe deines startorts ein paar NPCs die ein ausrufezeichen überm kopf haben! da bekommst du aufträge. die sind anfangs natürlich noch nicht fordernd..."helf uns bei der rattenplage!"-niveau! 

frei rumlaufen kannst du schon, solltest dich aber nicht zuuu weit vom startpunkt entfernen, dann kommen die gegner mit leveln weit über deinem! als faustregel passte bei mir immer...mit einwenig geschick kannst du EINEN gegner der 2 stufen über dir ist besiegen... aber mehr solltest du nicht wagen! weder mehr gegner auf einmal, noch ein höheres gegner-level...

fang mit den aufträgen in der nähe an und level ein bisschen... dann kommen irgendwann aufträge die dich weiter wegführen!

ich bin mit level 5 von der menschen-hauptstadt bis zu dem elfen-startgebiet gelaufen...das war ne schöne reise, aber mit vielen toden verbunden!  wollte halt zu meinem kumpel der als elf angefangen hat...

bin dann mit level 15 nochmal ganz quer über die ganze map und quer durch meere geschwommen... hat 5 std oder mehr gedauert, aber war ein heidenspass mit einem kumpel zusammen! 

bin da mehr so der abenteurer als der item-sammler... hehe

wünsch dir viel spass!

+++edit+++
in den städten kannst du rumlaufen wie du lustig bist...da gibts keine gegner! ein tip für die ersten minuten...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

hab keine ahnung über die details, aber ich hab mal nen bericht gesehen darüber, wie das spiel losgeht. auf jeden fall kannst du erstmal auch nur rumlaufen und schauen. je nach dem, welches rasse du wählst, startest du woanders. erst wenn du quests annimmst und in bestimmte gebiete gehst, kommen feinde, ich denk mal, dass es da auch leichtere und schwerere gebiete gibt. 

außer wenn direkt in nen player vs player bereich gehst, wo man gegeneinander kämpft. da weiß ich nicht, ob es "befriedete" gebiete gibt oder überall action ist 

kannst ja mal u.a hier schauen: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/guide.html

ein realm=königreich im Wow-sinne ist AFAIK nix anderes als ein server, da selbst bei WoW nicht EIN server alle spieler gleichzeitig erfassen kann und es zudem ja technisch auch besser ist, wenn du dich bei einem niederländischen server einloggst und nicht bei einem japanischen. d.h. wenn du mit leuten, die du kennengelernt hast, zusammen eine quest oder so lösen wollt, dann verabredet euch für's nächste spielen im gleichem realm.

wie das mit dem kontaktieren von anderen spielern is weiß ich nicht genau... aber du kannst bestimmt auch einen einfach anlicken, der nicht einer verfeindeten fraktion angehört, und dann kann man chatten oder so.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

yep...du kannst jeden anquatschen oder mit lustigen gesten "anmachen" der da rumläuft! PvP musst du manuell im Spiel einstellen oder ausstellen später... du kannst nicht angegriffen werden, wenn du nicht im PvP bist. es sei denn du bist bei der allianz und der gegenüber ist bei der horde... die triffst du aber erst später im spiel! oder wenn sie gerade eine stadt angreifen...dann halt dich da raus! das machen die lvl50-70 unter sich aus  

ansonten kannst du leute in deine freundesliste aufnehmen und auch mit jedem eine gruppe gründen um quests gemeinsam zu machen! das geht sobald beide das gleiche quest angenommen habe oder du jemanden der dafür qualifiziert ist die quest übergeben hast... so macht das spiel mehr spass und man kann sich ergänzen!

+++edit+++

ein realm ist ein server. wie herb schon gesagt hat...deinen charakter erstellst du auf einem realm/server...da musst du dann immer spielen! du kannst ihn auch für 20$ glaube ich auf einen anderen transferieren...aber das ist erstmal nebensache! 
du solltest vielleicht einen "PvE RolePlay Server" nehmen...da soll EIGENTLICH noch ein bisschen rollenspiel-talk herrschen...also nicht "ey du noob, das war mein kill"...sondern halt der welt angepasst sprechen! klappt nicht immer, macht aber spass wenn man es selbst tut und dann auch öfters mal auf leute trifft, die darauf eingehen!

+++edit2+++
es gibt auch einen normalen chat und einen "nicht role-play-chat" wenn ich mich nicht irre...aber kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen!

bin nie über lvl 33 hinausgekommen...


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Erst mal danke für die Tipps.  

Also ich bin jetz ma bissl rumgelaufen und dabei schon paar mal gestorben. Irgendwelche Diebe ham mich angegriffen, dann noch so Wölfe... (bin einfach durchn Wald gelaufen, also weit ab vom Weg - das war wohl nicht so gut)

Kann man auch Schnell-Reisen wie in Oblivion? Also mit nem Klick auf der Karte?

Und wie genau erkenne ich menschliche Spieler? Haben die immer einen Namen überm Kopf?

Und eben hab ich mich mit einem Zwerg unterhalten, der hat mich gefragt ob er mir seine Heimat zeigen solle. Dann meinte er plötzlich "oh, lvl 1, das geht nicht" - was meint er damit? Gibt es Gegenden in denen ein Kampf unausweichlich ist? Die ich als Anfänger besser meiden sollte?

Kann ich irgendwo etwas Geld verdienen? Und ein Pferd kaufen? Also zum draufsetzen, damit ich schneller vom Fleck komm.  :-o

Welcher "Realm" ist den für Anfänger zu empfehlen? Da sind so viele, und evtl. war meine Wahl eben (ich glaub ich bin in Sturmwind oder so) nicht die beste?

Edit. links oben neben dem bild meiner Spielfigur sind so "zzZz" - heißt das er ist müde? Wie schläft man? *total_überfordert_bin*


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Auf welchem Realm spielst du denn? Forscherliga? Falls ja, wäre schön, da würdest du ein paar hier von PCG treffen und wir haben da auch eine eigene Gilde. Dort spielen z.B. Killtech, gefrudel, mara, Acemen, Mancini, Jimini, memphis und ich  



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 04:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt in einer Stadt/burg und würde gerne - zwecks Orientierung - wieder zum Startpunkt zurück. Mein Problem - ich hab mich verlaufen. Kann ich mittels Karte irgendwie wieder zum Anfang? Also Schnell-Reisen wie in Oblivion? Und ist mein Startpunkt irgendwie auf der Karte markiert?


Du solltest in deiner Tasche einen Ruhestein haben, wenn du diesen benutzt, bist du wieder in diesem Gebiet. Wenn du ansonsten in einer Stadt, an einem Ort in einem Gasthaus bist, kannst du auch dort deinen Ruhestein setzen. Jedesmal wenn du ihn dann nutzt, kommst du wieder an diesen Ort zurück.
Ansonsten gibt es keine Schnellreisefunktion. Man muss erst in die neuen Gebiete kommen und sich dort die Flugpunkte holen. Man braucht dann nur zur einem Greifenmeister gehen und du kannst dann zwischen diesen Punkten hin- und her fliegen. In manchen Gebieten gibt es auch die Möglichkeit mit einem Schiff zu reisen.
Alternativ gibt es noch die Möglichkeit sich von einem Magier ein Portal eröffnen zu lassen, mit dem Du dann in eine der Städte, z.B. Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede etc. reisen kannst.



> Und wie genau erkenne ich menschliche Spieler? Haben die immer einen Namen überm Kopf?


Ja, die haben u.a. einen Namen über dem Kopf.



> Und eben hab ich mich mit einem Zwerg unterhalten, der hat mich gefragt ob er mir seine Heimat zeigen solle. Dann meinte er plötzlich "oh, lvl 1, das geht nicht" - was meint er damit? Gibt es Gegenden in denen ein Kampf unausweichlich ist? Die ich als Anfänger besser meiden sollte?


Jetzt müsste ich natürlich wissen, welche Rasse du genommen hast. Wenn du z.B. einen Elf genommen hast, startest du in einem ganz anderen Gebiet und müsstest eine weite Reise hinter dir lassen, die du wahrscheinlich nicht überleben würdest, um ins Gebiet der Zwerge zu kommen. Am Anfang sollte man sich nicht zu weit vom Startgebiet entfernen, weil man ansonten kaum eine Chance hat.



> Kann ich irgendwo etwas Geld verdienen? Und ein Pferd kaufen? Also zum draufsetzen, damit ich schneller vom Fleck komm.  :-o


Geld bekommst du in dem du quests erledigst, alle möglichen Gegenstände sammelst und die nichtbenötigten dann verkaufst. Es gibt dazu noch Auktionshäuser, in denen du ähnlich wie bei ebay, sachen versteigern oder verkaufen kannst. Glaub aber, dass man es bei einem Testaccount nicht nutzen kann.
Pferd kaufen geht leider auch nicht, dies ist erst ab level 40(!) möglich  Und bei Testaccount geht ja nur bis 20, soweit ich weiß.
Achja, falls es bei dem Testaccount geht, du kannst dann auch Berufe erlernen, wie z.B. Schneiderei, Kräuterkunde, Alchemie, Bergbau usw.



> Welcher "Realm" ist den für Anfänger zu empfehlen? Da sind so viele, und evtl. war meine Wahl eben (ich glaub ich bin in Sturmwind oder so) nicht die beste?


 Mit Realm ist ja der Server gemeint auf dem du spielst, hat mit der Stadt nichts zu tun. Auf welchem spielst du denn? Ich bin wie oben beschrieben, z.b. auf Forscherliga.



> Edit. links oben neben dem bild meiner Spielfigur sind so "zzZz" - heißt das er ist müde? Wie schläft man? *total_überfordert_bin*


Das bedeutet, dass deine Spielfigur gerade ruht. Wenn sie besonders ausgeruht ist, bekommst du dann auch mehr Erfahrungspunkte z.b. beim erlegen von Gegner. Daher solltest du dich wenn du dich nachher ausloggst, z.B. immer in einem Gasthaus etc. ausloggen


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 04:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal danke für die Tipps.
> 
> Also ich bin jetz ma bissl rumgelaufen und dabei schon paar mal gestorben. Irgendwelche Diebe ham mich angegriffen, dann noch so Wölfe... (bin einfach durchn Wald gelaufen, also weit ab vom Weg - das war wohl nicht so gut)
> 
> ...



alsooo:

abseits der wege lauern überall gegner...nur auf den wegen zu laufen hilft, nicht zu sterben! wie gesagt, musst du schauen wie stark die gegner sind... nahe deiner startposition sind abseits der wege dann gegner lvl 1-3... wenn du einfach nur wirr durch das land rennst, hast du irgendwann zig gegner im schlepptau und hast keine chance mehr sie zu besiegen!

schnellreisen gibt es nicht. bzw erst später, wenn du einen runenstein hast...ich glaube der hieß irgendwie so, dann kannst du dich direkt zu einem festgelegten ort "beamen". ich denke mal, du bist als mensch gestartet und damit hast du in der nähe von sturmwind angefangen. etwas weiter östlich, hab leider vergessen wie der ort direkt heißt. ist auf der mal östlich gleiche höhe wie sturmwind. um zurück zu gehen, bleib am besten auf den wegen! 

sturmwind ist die hauptstadt der menschen und nicht der realm/server...den wählst du beim login aus...steht da irgendwo beim login-vorgang! meiner hieß zB "der mithrilorden"...

menschliche spieler haben glaube ich immer einen namen über dem kopf...kann mich aber nicht genau erinnern! NPCs dagegen nicht soweit ich weiß...

"geld" bekommst du durch aufträge/missionen die du abschließt. später auch durch handel von items natürlich... kannst auch ganz lieb nen lvl70er fragen der vorbeikommt ob er dir 100 gold abgibt...das kratzt ihn nicht und für dich ist es ein riesenbatzen!  aber fraglich, ob das funktioniert...hehe

ein pferd bekommst du erst ab lvl 40...ein besseres ab lvl 60... das dauert also! ich hatte nie eins...

es gibt keinen guten oder schlechten realm/server denke ich... ich hab den vorgeschlagenen genommen und da waren nur deutsche! was ist an deinem server "schlecht"?

+++edit+++

ich hab nichts gesagt...  shadow war schneller!


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Also mein aktueller Realm (?) heißt Todeswache oder so, hab aber jetz ma im Startbildschirm auf Forscherliga gewechselt. Aber irgendwie bleibt mein Char in der anderen Welt bzw. dem anderen Realm - wie bekomme ich den "rüber"?

So sieht das bei mir aus: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/9330/wowox3.jpg

Wenn ich jetz auf Todeswache wechsel, dann ist da rechts meine Spielfigur zusehen - aber eben nicht bei Forscherliga. Muß ich für jeden Realm eine eigene Figur erstellen?

Meine Rasse ist übrigens Mensch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 04:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein aktueller Realm (?) heißt Todeswache oder so, hab aber jetz ma im Startbildschirm auf Forscherliga gewechselt. Aber irgendwie bleibt mein Char in der anderen Welt bzw. dem anderen Realm - wie bekomme ich den "rüber"?
> 
> So sieht das bei mir aus: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/9330/wowox3.jpg
> 
> ...



Du müsstest dann dort einen anderen Char erstellen, anders geht's nicht. Wäre aber kein Problem, da man mehrere Chars auf verschiedenen Realms erstellen kann.

_Edit_ Kann aber sein, dass Forscherliga gleich mal kurz down ist, weil soweit ich weiß gleich ein Neustart durchgezogen wird.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.12.2007 04:52 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 19.12.2007 04:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



würde sich in deinem stadium (lvl 1) ja noch lohnen... sonst wie geschrieben, kostet der transfer deines charakters später...


----------



## Captain_Schorle (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Auf der WoW-HP gibts auch extra n Neueinsteiger-Forum, wo viele solcher Fragen näher erläutert werden. Einfach mal reinschauen:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?forumId=11134&sid=3


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 02:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Spiel gleich startet, muß ich irgendwas beachten?



Zunächst loggst du dich ein und erstellst deinen Charakter. Nimm am besten einen Server, der nicht so alt (bzw nicht so voll) ist - auf neueren Servern ("Realms") sind in der Regel mehr niedrigstufige Charaktere zu finden, was praktisch für die Gruppensuche ist.

Achte auch darauf, was für ein Realm es ist:

PVP: Player vs Player ist fast überall möglich, man lebt also gefährlicher, da man in neutralen und feindlichen Gebieten jederzeit von Spielern der feinlichen Fraktion angegriffen werden kann.

PVE: Player vs Environment legt das Hauptaugenmerk aufs Questen - hier muss der PVP-Modus extra aktiviert werden.

RP-Realms haben u.a. spezielle Namensbestimmungen.



> Kann ich einfach so rumlaufen und guggn? Werde ich sofort in Kämpfe oder so verwickelt, oder kann ich erst ma cool die Gegend erkunden?



Natürlich. Die Startgebiete sind sicher, du kannst dich erstmal mit dem Spiel vertraut machen.



> Oder läuft vielleicht sogar erst ein Turtorial ab?



Sowas gibt es nicht, es gibt nur ab und an Popups im Interface mit hilfreichen Tipps.



> Komm ich vielleicht gar nicht mit anderen Spielern in Kontakt?



Anfangs wirst du zwar andere Spieler sehen, aber die ersten Stunden wirst du keine Hilfe von anderen benötigen. Natürlich kannst du aber andere Spieler anschreiben und mit ihnen interagieren.



> Was genau kann ich mit diesem Testaccount nicht machen?



Handeln, Post versenden, das Auktionshaus nutzen - das ist nur mit einem vollwertigen Account möglich.



> Was ist ein "Realm"?



Ein Realm ist eine in sich abgeschlossene Spielwelt. Zwar gibt es hier die selben Quests und NPCs wie auf anderen Realms, es gibt aber durchaus Unterschiede in der Wirtschaft der einzelnen Realms. Auf manchen ist mehr Gold im Umlauf, auf anderen weniger.



> Gruß INU.ID



MfG Jimini


----------



## Muehlenbichl (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hi,

ich bin ebenfalls am überlegen WoW mal zu testen. Aber es gab vor ein paar Wochen glaube mal eine News in der es hieß das Blizzard bereits an einem Nachfolger arbeitet. Meine Sorge ist das sich die Server leeren wenn ich grade mal richtig dabei bin. Weiß da einer von den Wow Verteranen was genaueres?

Gruß

Edit: Noch ein Frage bitte: Man liest in den Foren auf keinen Realm zu gehen in denen sich "Roxxor" Gilden befinden. Was oder wer ist das? Und kann man sich das anzeigen lassen?


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Erstma danke für die weiteren Tipps.   

Ich hab nach einem Auftrag eine Waffe auswählen dürfen. Leider hab ich die mit dem größten Schaden genommen - welche ich noch nicht benutzen kann.

Siehe: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/6494/wowhammerym0.jpg

Was muß ich denn jetz machn damit ich damit kämpfen kann?   

In der Abtei (?) hab ich mich schon - so weit es ging - ausbilden lassen. (ich glaub 5 Fertigkeiten jeweils einen Level) Weil ständig mit dem kleinen Schwert kämpfen, obwohl ich diesen Hammer/Stab habe is irgendwie blöd.


----------



## Iceman (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstma danke für die weiteren Tipps.
> 
> Ich hab nach einem Auftrag eine Waffe auswählen dürfen. Leider hab ich die mit dem größten Schaden genommen - welche ich noch nicht benutzen kann.
> 
> ...



Dafür musst du zum Waffenmeister, in Stormwind steht einer. Lauf einfach in die Stadt und frag eine Wache, da kannst du aus nem Menü auswählen was du suchst. 
Ist aber nicht sonderlich schwer zu finden: In die Stadt rein und einfach geraudeaus weiter bis du auf nem kleinen Platz ankommst wo ein Wagen rumsteht. Rechts von dir müsste dann ein Waffenladen sein, da drin steht der Waffenmeister.

Die Ausbildung kostet allerdings Geld. Allgemein solltest du beim Auswählen der Questbelohnungen darauf achten ob du die Teile benutzen kannst, bei dem Stab ist beispielsweise das "Stab" in Rot dargestellt, dass bedeutet, dass du nicht die nötige Fähigkeit hast um den zu benutzen.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 19.12.2007 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ausbildung kostet allerdings Geld.


Joa, das is im Moment das Problem. Irgendwie gibts da ja Kupfer, Silber, Gold und was weiß ich noch alles. Ich hab - natürlich - von allem zu wenig. -.-


> Allgemein solltest du beim Auswählen der Questbelohnungen darauf achten ob du die Teile benutzen kannst, bei dem Stab ist beispielsweise das "Stab" in Rot dargestellt, dass bedeutet, dass du nicht die nötige Fähigkeit hast um den zu benutzen.


Joa, nu weiß ich das auch. Allerdings kann ich keinen "Spielstand" davor laden und ne andere Waffe nehmen. :/

Eben noch Shadow getroffen.   

Hat mir bei einer Quest geholfen, ohne ihn wäre ich vermutlich 20-30 ma gestorben. -.-
Der Blitzdingst da einfach  alles ausm Weg, und heilt einen gleichzeitig noch. xD
Wo ich 10 Hiebe brauche um einen Gegner umzuhauen, da reicht bei ihm ein Schlag/Biss/Zauberstrahl.

Naja, ma guggn wie weit ich in den nächsten Spielstunden noch komme, wäre ja schon cool wenn ich diesen Stab da noch benutzen könnte. Im Moment kann ich nichtmal so ne schäbige Zwergenschaufel benutzen. :/

Wie auch immer, jetzt wird erstma lecker gegessen. *mjam*

MFG

PS. macht jedenfalls mehr Spaß als ich gedacht hätte.


----------



## Iceman (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, das is im Moment das Problem. Irgendwie gibts da ja Kupfer, Silber, Gold und was weiß ich noch alles. Ich hab - natürlich - von allem zu wenig. -.-



100 Kupfer = 1 Silber, 100 Silber = 1 Gold. Ist alles ganz einfach 



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, nu weiß ich das auch. Allerdings kann ich keinen "Spielstand" davor laden und ne andere Waffe nehmen. :/



Das ist halt nen MMORPG, da gibts keine Speicherstände


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Biste jetzt auf Forscherliga? Kannst mal Jimini adden *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Moemo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 19.12.2007 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ebenfalls am überlegen WoW mal zu testen. Aber es gab vor ein paar Wochen glaube mal eine News in der es hieß das Blizzard bereits an einem Nachfolger arbeitet. Meine Sorge ist das sich die Server leeren wenn ich grade mal richtig dabei bin. Weiß da einer von den Wow Verteranen was genaueres?
> 
> ...



Also, Blizzard arbeitet zur Zeit nicht an einem WoW-Nachfolger, sondern an einem gänzlich neuen MMORPG.
Die Entwicklung sollte noch einige Jahre in Anspruch nehmen, außerdem steht noch ein weiteres WoW-Addon in den Startlöchern, weshalb ich mir von der Langlebigkeit keine Sorgen machen würde.

Mit "Roxxor" Gilden sind wahrscheinlich die Gilden gemeint, die auch relativ weit fortgeschritten im PvE Content sind und wird wahrscheinlich von diesen hiesigen RP´lern in den Realm-Foren verbreitet, die natürlich Angst um ihr Rollenspiel haben, wenn da weitere Neulinge dem Realm beitreten, nur um eben zu diesen "Roxxor"-Gilden zu gehören  .


----------



## Muehlenbichl (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Danke Moemo, es macht schon richtig Spaß, muss aufpassen das mich nicht wieder die Sucht packt wie dmals bei Meridian59.  Gnorog empfiehlt im Forum folgende Server wenn man PVP will:

Blutkessel 

Festung der Stürme 

Un'Goro 

Bist du auf einem von diesen? Oder kann jemand einen von den dreien empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Vulture_112 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

ich stell mir grad vor wie du durch die Welt rennst, mit riesigen Augen, total fasziniert von allem was um dich rum passiert.
"Woa.. krass... ich hab schon 80 Kupfer.."
"Hilfe, Wölfe..."
"Geil, der kann mit Zauberstrahlen schiessen..."
"Ich bin ein Geist.. was nu? Oh ein Engel.."

So fangen alle an... und irgendwann, dann hat dich das Spiel, dann bist du "In the zone".
Dann gibts kein zurück, dann kommt das Stat und Skill bestmöglich nutzen, buttonsmashing, raiden, farmen, grinden, über Chinafarmer aufregen, Twinks hochziehen, stundenlang am AH stehen und kaufen/verkaufen, Handelsskills pushen... all dies und noch mehr


----------



## Moemo (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 19.12.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Moemo, es macht schon richtig Spaß, muss aufpassen das mich nicht wieder die Sucht packt wie dmals bei Meridian59.  Gnorog empfiehlt im Forum folgende Server wenn man PVP will:
> 
> Blutkessel
> 
> ...




Keine Ursache.
Bei den oben erwähnten Realms wurden sicherlich die neueren Server genannt, sprich geringere Population als auf den Älteren,
aber dafür eventuell mehr jüngere Spieler, von der Stufe her.
Wobei ich sagen würde, dass man auf den älteren Realms auch genug
niedrig-stufige Spieler entdeckt, meistens Twinks, außerdem kann man
mit einer gut funktionierenden Wirtschaft rechnen und hat später eventuell die Chance auf ordentliches PvE, falls dich das interessiert.
PvE ist auch auf den neueren Realms möglich, aber eben nicht in diesem fortgeschrittenen Maße, vielleicht ein kleiner Bruchteil, aber dann sind es sicherlich zusammengeschweißte Gilden, die einen Realmwechsel vollzogen haben.
Als Neuling würde ich aber eventuell eher einen neueren Realm wählen, da man mit dem Server/Community selbst wachsen kann und sich eventuell einen Namen macht, als dass man auf einem bereits länger bestehenden Realm als Unbekannter auftaucht, wobei mit dem kommenden AddOn die Chance besteht, auch bei den Größeren gut mitmachen zu können, da ja durch das neue Levelcap, der Entwertung der Items usw die Karten neu gemischelt werden und damit eben steigende Chancen auf einen Raid einhergehen.

Am Besten du schaust dich in den Realm-Foren um und wählst deinen Server nach der dortigen Stimmung, Art und Weise wie die Spieler miteinander umgehen, Events usw aus.

Ich selbst habe einen RP-Realm (Die Silberne Hand) gewählt, da man dort nicht unbedingt auf die Spieler trifft, die "rofl, lol" usw. in ihren hauptsächlichen Wortschatz aufgenommen haben und die Atmosphäre auch passender ist.
Wobei ich eher der PvE/PvP-Typ bin und auf RP verzichtet, was aber ab und an sicher auch nett sein kann, wenn derjenige nicht zu den harten Verfechtern des RP´s gehört und das ganze nicht wie eine Religion ansieht und jeden Nicht-RP´ler wie die Pest hast.

lG

Apropos Inu: Stäbe passen sogut wie gar nicht zu Kriegern, bzw. wirst du so selten sein wie ein Paladin, der keine rosa Rüstung trägt, zumindest ich kenne keinen Krieger der Stäbe trägt, sowie Paladine die nicht rosa gekleidet sind.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 19.12.2007 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Moemos Antwort*



Super, herzlichen Dank Moemo!   

@Vulture_112 Du hast es den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, genauso siehts bei mir mom aus  

Viele Grüße
Muehle


----------



## TBrain (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hatte auch mal ne Testversion.

Am Anfang wars toll aber dann ab Level ~13-14 wurde es langweilig, weil es nicht mehr so schnell weiterging wie am Anfang.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab schon wieder ein kleines Problemchen...

Und zwar hatte ich die ganze Zeit links unten in der Leiste ein Symbol (2), welches aufgelauchtet hat nachdem meine Figur etwas wütend war. Wenn ich es dann angeklickt hab, dann hat er so einen speziellen Move ausgeführt - aber irgendwie ist das Symbol (welches die ganze Spielzeit über immer da war) plötzlich verschwunden.

Und wenn ich dieses Zauberbuch öffne, dann ist es dort auch nicht mehr.  :-o 

Hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts irgendwie falsch geklickt? Oder verschleißt sowas?

Weil ohne diesen Spezial-Angriff sind die Kämpfe natürlich etwas schwieriger...

Edit. ohne dieses "Ding" kann ich nicht mal so einen Streuner zur Strecke bringen...  

Ich hab atm ca. 5 Quests angefangen, aber so komm ich bei keinem weiter. Ich soll zwei Wachen finden, eine hab ich schon zerstückelt gefunden, die andere soll in so einem Dorf sein. Allerdings sind die Viecher dort lvl 8 - und ich mit meinen Bumse-Waffen hab keine Chance gegen sie. (zumindest nicht ohne diesen "Wut-Move"... :/


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Welcher Angriff war das denn (bin nur ein Schamane und kenn mich mit wow auch nicht soo dolle aus)?
Bist du sicher, dass das Icon nicht doch im Zauberbuch unter evtl "Allegemein" ist?
Vielleicht auf der zweiten Seite?

Damit du die Icons nicht verlierst oder aus versehen aus der Leiste schiebst, gibts Optionsmenu unter Interface -> Erweiterte Optionen die Möglichkeit die Leisten zu fixieren.


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 19.12.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch mal ne Testversion.
> 
> Am Anfang wars toll aber dann ab Level ~13-14 wurde es langweilig, weil es nicht mehr so schnell weiterging wie am Anfang.


Mit dem neuen Patch soll der Levelanstieg in den unteren Bereichen recht zügig vonstatten gehen


----------



## INU-ID (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 19.12.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass das Icon nicht doch im Zauberbuch unter evtl "Allegemein" ist?


  

Habn wieder gefunden...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben noch Shadow getroffen.


Ich find das total witzig. Ich laufe da herum und plötzlich standest du neben mir 



> Hat mir bei einer Quest geholfen, ohne ihn wäre ich vermutlich 20-30 ma gestorben. -.-


Ja, in so einer Mine sollte man immer aufpassen. Nicht das man alle Gegner auf einmal anzieht und sofort tot ist.



> Der Blitzdingst da einfach  alles ausm Weg, und heilt einen gleichzeitig noch. xD
> Wo ich 10 Hiebe brauche um einen Gegner umzuhauen, da reicht bei ihm ein Schlag/Biss/Zauberstrahl.


Das ist das schöne am Druiden. Ist eine gute Mischung aus allem, man kann schaden machen, aber auch heilen. Und das ich die Gegner so leicht umgehauen hab, lag einfach daran, dass meine Druidin schon lvl54 und die Gegner da Level 7 oder so waren  



> Naja, ma guggn wie weit ich in den nächsten Spielstunden noch komme, wäre ja schon cool wenn ich diesen Stab da noch benutzen könnte. Im Moment kann ich nichtmal so ne schäbige Zwergenschaufel benutzen. :/


Das wird mit der Zeit auch noch immer besser  Und wie bereits erwähnt, bei der Questbelohnung immer schauen, dass man einen Gegenstand auswählt, den man auch nutzen kann.



> Wie auch immer, jetzt wird erstma lecker gegessen. *mjam*
> 
> MFG
> 
> PS. macht jedenfalls mehr Spaß als ich gedacht hätte.



Besonders Spass macht es, wenn man mit Leuten spielt, die man bereits kennt. Ich hab damals ja auch damit angefangen, weil Leute hier ausm PCGForum und Chat dort spielten. Wer weiß, sonst wär ich vielleicht nie zu WoW gekommen.



			
				TBrain am 19.12.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch mal ne Testversion.
> 
> Am Anfang wars toll aber dann ab Level ~13-14 wurde es langweilig, weil es nicht mehr so schnell weiterging wie am Anfang.



Bei Lvl 13 ging es dir schon zu langsam?   Was hättest du dann erst gemacht wenn du in den hohen LVL gewesen wärst. Ich find das aber auch gut, dass es dauert bis man eine Stufe aufsteigt und vor allem bis man die höchste erreicht hat. So bleibt immer eine Herausforderung da. Nicht so wie z.B. bei Guild Wars, wo man nach 2 Tagen schon die höchste Stufe erreicht und alles schnell langweilig wird. Seit dem neuen Patch kann man allerdings im Bereich zwischen Level 20 und 60 deutlich schneller aufsteigen. Man bekommt deutlich mehr Erfahrungspunkte für gelöste Quests und erledigte Gegner.



			
				INU-ID am 19.12.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Habn wieder gefunden...



Gut. Achja und nicht vergessen nach allen 2 Leveln (2,4,6, 8....) zum Lehrer zu gehen und dir die neuen Fähigkeiten abzuholen


----------



## INU-ID (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Yeah, bin schon lvl 12.    

Hab heut auch ma kurz Jimini getroffen - zumindest mit ihm gesprochen, bewusst gesehen hab ihn nicht.   

Wurde von einem (angeblich) 61 jährigen erst in eine Gruppe, dann in eine Gilde eingeladen. (Carolus oder so)
Dann hat er mit zwei oder drei anderen mich erstma nach Loch Modan begleitet - den halben Weg sind wir mit ner Bahn gefahren. Wußte garnet das es in WoW auch ne Bahn gibt.   

Naja, sind dann 1-2h durch die Gegend gezogen, war ganz witzig.   

W3nn ich rausbekommen hab wie ich meinen Gästeaccount "freischalten" kann (hab ja kein Bock nochma alles von vorne zu machen), dann werd ich WoW mal 1-3 Monate testen - sofern man es so kurz kaufen/mieten kann.

Ach, weiß jemand wo ich die gesamte Spielzeit sehen kann? Würd mich ma interessieren wie lange ich die letzten Tage dran gesessen hab...^^

Wo bekommt man eigentlich so ein "Haustier" her? So eins wo man drauf reiten kann? Und wie bzw. ab wann kann man sich verwandeln?

@Shadow: Ich hab dich in meiner Freundesliste, kann dir aber nur dann ne Nachricht schreiben wenn du mich auch drin hast. (du warst ma on und ich brauchte kurz Hilfe, aber ich konnte dir keine Nachricht schreiben)


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> W3nn ich rausbekommen hab wie ich meinen Gästeaccount "freischalten" kann (hab ja kein Bock nochma alles von vorne zu machen), dann werd ich WoW mal 1-3 Monate testen - sofern man es so kurz kaufen/mieten kann.



Du kannst verschiedene Abos beziehen - für einen Monat, drei, oder sechs Monate.



> Ach, weiß jemand wo ich die gesamte Spielzeit sehen kann? Würd mich ma interessieren wie lange ich die letzten Tage dran gesessen hab...^^



Wenn du dich einloggst, siehst du im Chatfenster, wie lange du mit dem Charakter insgesamt und wie wie lange du mit dem Charakter auf der jetzigen Stufe gespielt hast.



> Wo bekommt man eigentlich so ein "Haustier" her? So eins wo man drauf reiten kann? Und wie bzw. ab wann kann man sich verwandeln?



Reittiere kannst du erst ab Level 40 benutzen. Haustiere (die nur eine Zierde sind) gibt es bei verschiedenen Händler oder auch als Questbelohnungen.



> @Shadow: Ich hab dich in meiner Freundesliste, kann dir aber nur dann ne Nachricht schreiben wenn du mich auch drin hast. (du warst ma on und ich brauchte kurz Hilfe, aber ich konnte dir keine Nachricht schreiben)



Du kannst jedem Charakter jederzeit eine Nachricht schreiben, sofern er online ist. Das gilt meines Wissens auch für Gästeaccounts.

MfG Jimini


----------



## INU-ID (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.12.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Haustiere (die nur eine Zierde sind) gibt es bei verschiedenen Händler oder auch als Questbelohnungen.


Also eben hab ich einen Typen lvl 13 mit seinem kleinen Tierchen beim kämpfen zugeschaut, das kleine Vieh hat angegriffen und er hat aus der Distanz mit irgendwas geschossen. Zumindest sah es so aus als würde das kleine Tierchen kämpfen...^^



> Du kannst jedem Charakter jederzeit eine Nachricht schreiben, sofern er online ist. Das gilt meines Wissens auch für Gästeaccounts.


Als ich in der FL versucht hab eine Nachricht zu schreiben, da stand da das es erst geht wenn der andere (in dem Fall Shadow) einen auch in der FL hat.  :-o

Edit: Das brauch ich nur, oder? http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-WoW-NUR-KEY-PER-EMAIL-NEUWARE_W0QQitemZ110207040924QQihZ001QQcategoryZ8175QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Bekomm ich bei der Seriennummer auch einen Monat kostenlos dazu? Oder muß ich das Spiel im Karton kaufen, und da liegt dann noch was drin? Weil ich hab irgendwas von einem Paß oder so gelesen, den hab ich ja nicht wenn ich nur die SN kaufe.  :-o


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

es gibt klassen die ein "helferlein" haben... deren "pet" ist dann aber keins was du haben kannst. das ist für fernkämpfer, die aus der zweiten reihe agieren und die schicken dann ihr pet vor in den nahkampf. da du krieger bist, kannst du nur ne katze oder ähnliches an deiner seite laufen lassen.

du kannst online ein abo bestellen soweitich weiß und bekommst dann eine SN...kannst aber auch in laden gehen und dir eine "pre-paid-karte" kaufen...für 30 oder 60 tage glaube ich... da is dann auch nur ne SN drin!


----------



## INU-ID (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 21.12.2007 04:04 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du nur ne katze oder ähnliches an deiner seite laufen lassen.


Naja, wenns wenigstens ne Kampfkatze is...   


Wie is das eigentlich mit dem Account: Mal angenommen ich kauf mir ne SN und spiel dann einen Monat, oder ich nehm noch ein 3-Monats-Abo dazu - verfällt der Account danach?

Oder kann ich zb. mal ein paar Monate Pause machen und dann nochma 1 oder 3 Monate zoggn?  :-o


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 02:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.12.2007 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann war das sicherlich ein Jäger - Jäger können ab Level 10 ein Wildtier zähmen, dieses begleitet sie dann fortan und kämpft mit.
Hexenmeister haben ebenfalls sogenannte Pets, die sie beschwören.

"Haustiere" im eigentlichen Sinne kann jeder kaufen, diese haben wie gesagt keine nützlichen Funktionen, außer, dass es halt nett aussieht.



> Als ich in der FL versucht hab eine Nachricht zu schreiben, da stand da das es erst geht wenn der andere (in dem Fall Shadow) einen auch in der FL hat.  :-o



Dann wurde das wahrscheinlich neu eingeführt - sicherlich, um Spam zu verhindern. Mit einer Vollversion fällt das dann aber weg.



> Edit: Das brauch ich nur, oder? http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-WoW-NUR-KEY-PER-EMAIL-NEUWARE_W0QQitemZ110207040924QQihZ001QQcategoryZ8175QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Bekomm ich bei der Seriennummer auch einen Monat kostenlos dazu? Oder muß ich das Spiel im Karton kaufen, und da liegt dann noch was drin? Weil ich hab irgendwas von einem Paß oder so gelesen, den hab ich ja nicht wenn ich nur die SN kaufe.  :-o



Du brauchst eigentlich nur einen neuen Key - wenn du dann damit deinen Account freischaltest, bekommst du nochmal einen Monat dazu.



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 04:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is das eigentlich mit dem Account: Mal angenommen ich kauf mir ne SN und spiel dann einen Monat, oder ich nehm noch ein 3-Monats-Abo dazu - verfällt der Account danach?
> 
> Oder kann ich zb. mal ein paar Monate Pause machen und dann nochma 1 oder 3 Monate zoggn?  :-o



Du kannst das Abo jederzeit kündigen, dann kannst du noch so lange spielen, wie das Abo noch läuft und danach ist der Account deaktiviert. Wenn du dann wieder spielen möchtest, kannst du entweder einfach ein neues Abo abschließen oder nen Key von einer Gamecard eingeben.
Das ganze passiert über deine Accountverwaltung auf der WOW-Homepage - hier kannst du u.a. auch sehen, wann dein Abo abläuft. Abos verlängern sich übrigens automatisch.
Ich habe mir glaube ich das 6monatige Abo geholt. Würde ich jetzt kündigen, würde es sich nicht mehr verlängern und ich könnte nur noch bis zum Ablauf der 6 Monate spielen. Kündige ich nicht, bekomme ich danach afaik wieder 6 Monate.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sperli (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



> INU-ID am 21.12.2007 04:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dein Abo auslaufen läßt, wird der Account nicht gelöscht, sondern auf Eis gelegt. Du kannst also problemlos eine Pause einlegen, ohne das deine bisherigen Spielergebnisse fürn A... sind.
Es liegt daher an dir, ob du lieber eine kurze Abolaufzeit nimmst, welche etwas teurer ist, du aber kurzfristig ne Auszeit nimmst, oder halt ne lange Laufzeit (max. 6 Monate), welche umgerechnet günstiger ist, aber halt nicht so flexibel.

Weiterhin kannst du dich entscheiden, ob du deinen Account per Lastschrfit oder Kreditkarte bezahlst oder ob du über deinen T-Online-Zugang (T-Pay) bezahlst (natürlich nur, wenn du T-online-Kunde bist) oder ob du dir einfach immer wieder ne neue Gamecard im Handel kaufst, mit der du deinen Account bezahlst.

Lastschrift und Kreditkarte haben den Vorteil, das du dich nicht weiter drum kümmern mußt, weil das Abo automatisch immer wieder erneuert wird
Bei T-Pay und Gamecard mußt du das jedesmal aufs neue machen, entweder wenn dein Abo abgelaufen ist oder kurz davor. 
Gamecard ist aber effektiv die teuerste Variante.


Sperli


----------



## INU-ID (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hm, dann muß ich ma guggn wie ich das mach. Ich hab zwar extra fürs "Internet" ein Konto eingerichtet - wo auch immer nur entsprechend Guthaben drauf is - aber dennoch gebe ich meine Bankverbindung äußerst ungern Preis. Zumal mir das automatische verlängern auch nicht so entgegen kommt.

Das mit der Gamecard hört sich ganz gut an, muß ma guggn wo ich die kaufen kann.

Evtl. reicht mir ja auch schon der eine Monat der beim Kauf der Spiels dabei ist.  

((( zumal mich das Spiel mit 30 Tagen nur 11,49€ kostet - ein 1-Monats-Abo hingegen kostet 12,99€ - da wäre es ja fast lohnenswerter immer mal für einen Monat ein neues WoW zu kaufen - welches im VK ja auch wieder ein paar € bringt )))


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Gamecard hört sich ganz gut an, muß ma guggn wo ich die kaufen kann.


In jedem Saturn / MM ... jedenfalls in Berlin.
Wenn Blizzard einmal nichts von deinem Konto ( ELV ) oder Kreditkarte abbuchen kann, wird das entsprechende Abbuchungssystem dauerhaft (!) gesperrt.

D.h. wenn du dir nicht sicher bist und echt erstmal testen willst, kauf dir 2-3 GameCards und genieß WoW.

Wenn man WoW nur in kleinen Happen genießt und max. 10h die Woche spielt, wird man laaaange Freunde an WoW haben. Das Problem ist, dass man vieles im High-End-Berech, d.h. was kommt wenn du das maximal Level erreicht hast, erst zu sehen bekommt, wenn man massig Zeit aufwendet. Unsere Gilde steht vor Illidan, dem letzten aller Bosse bis dato. Den Aufwand, der dafür betrieben wurde, ist echt nicht unerheblich gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ((( zumal mich das Spiel mit 30 Tagen nur 11,49€ kostet - ein 1-Monats-Abo hingegen kostet 12,99€ - da wäre es ja fast lohnenswerter immer mal für einen Monat ein neues WoW zu kaufen - welches im VK ja auch wieder ein paar € bringt )))


Versteh ich die Logik nicht. Deine Charaktere sind an einen Account gebunden und dieser ist an den Key gebunden.

Willst du jeden Monat neue Charaktere anfangen?  :-o


----------



## INU-ID (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Rabowke am 21.12.2007 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich die Logik nicht. Deine Charaktere sind an einen Account gebunden und dieser ist an den Key gebunden.
> 
> Willst du jeden Monat neue Charaktere anfangen?  :-o



Keine Ahnung, das hab ich doch nur so gesagt. Dachte halt man könne seine Figur mit einer neuen SN weiter benutzen.  :-o 

Natürlich will ich nicht ständig eine neue Figur erstellen - und von vorne anfangen. ^^


----------



## Sperli (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, dann muß ich ma guggn wie ich das mach. Ich hab zwar extra fürs "Internet" ein Konto eingerichtet - wo auch immer nur entsprechend Guthaben drauf is - aber dennoch gebe ich meine Bankverbindung äußerst ungern Preis. Zumal mir das automatische verlängern auch nicht so entgegen kommt.
> 
> Das mit der Gamecard hört sich ganz gut an, muß ma guggn wo ich die kaufen kann.
> 
> ...



Das würde dir nicht viel bringen, weil das jeweils ein neuer account ist und du damit deinen alten Char nicht weiterspielen kannst. Den Monat frei bekommst du nämlich nur bei ner Neu-Account-Anlage.
Also Gamecard ist schon praktisch, wenn auch was teurer.


----------



## Damaskus (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ((( zumal mich das Spiel mit 30 Tagen nur 11,49€ kostet - ein 1-Monats-Abo hingegen kostet 12,99€ - da wäre es ja fast lohnenswerter immer mal für einen Monat ein neues WoW zu kaufen - welches im VK ja auch wieder ein paar € bringt )))



das lohnt nur dann wenn du innerhalb einiger tage nen 70er hochleveln kannst und diesen dann jeweils nach 1 monat bei ebay vertickst


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hi Leute,

ich hab da auch noch mal zwei Fragen, und zwar kann man irgendwann die Punkte beim Levelaufstieg auch selbst verteilen oder wird das immer automatisch zugewiesen? Und warum schläft meine Figur nicht bzw. ruht sich nicht aus wie Inus? Liegt es daran das er untot ist?     

Ansonsten läufts echt gt, habe schon meinen ersten kleinen Diener und ein halbes Dutzend Silbermünzen, die Sucht zieht am Himmel auf  

Gruß


----------



## Moemo (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.12.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab da auch noch mal zwei Fragen, und zwar kann man irgendwann die Punkte beim Levelaufstieg auch selbst verteilen oder wird das immer automatisch zugewiesen? Und warum schläft meine Figur nicht bzw. ruht sich nicht aus wie Inus? Liegt es daran das er untot ist?
> 
> ...



Meinst du mit Punkteverteilung die Talentvergabe oder etwas anderes?
Schlafen/Ausruhen für den Ruhebonus, also 200% Erfahrung, oder auch hier wieder etwas anderes gemeint?   

Ich schätze mal, dass du noch nicht die 10. Stufe erreicht hast, denn erst ab da an kann man seine Talentpunkte selbst verteilen, also pro Stufe 1 Punkt.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 21.12.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit Punkteverteilung die Talentvergabe oder etwas anderes?
> Schlafen/Ausruhen für den Ruhebonus, also 200% Erfahrung, oder auch hier wieder etwas anderes gemeint?
> 
> Ich schätze mal, dass du noch nicht die 10. Stufe erreicht hast, denn erst ab da an kann man seine Talentpunkte selbst verteilen, also pro Stufe 1 Punkt.



Meine die Punkteverteilung. Pro Stufenanstieg bekomme ich immer +1 Willenskraft +1 Intelligenz + 1 Ausdauer sowie etwas mehr Mana und Leben. Das hätte ich gerne selbst bestimmt, da ich gelesen habe das Hexenmeister nicht so viele Punkte bei Willenskraft brauchen. Mit den Talenten ist es doch so das man eine gewisse Stufe braucht oder? Konnte mir grade mit Lvl6 Schattenblitz Rang 2 kaufen und habe vorher als Questbelohnung diesen Wichtel bekommen

Genau diesen Ruhebonus meine ich   Irgendwie schläft mein Charakter nie, jedenfalls habe ich bisher noch nie dieses zzzZzzz gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## Moemo (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.12.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 21.12.2007 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Art von Punktverteilung kann man leider nicht selbst bestimmen, wenn überhaupt, kann man dem Ganzen mit passenden Items entgegen wirken.

Den Ruhebonus bekommt man, wenn man längere Zeit in einem Gasthaus verbracht hat.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 21.12.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Punktverteilung kann man leider nicht selbst bestimmen, wenn überhaupt, kann man dem Ganzen mit passenden Items entgegen wirken.
> 
> Den Ruhebonus bekommt man, wenn man längere Zeit in einem Gasthaus verbracht hat.



Ah alles klar danke dir nochmals für deine Mühe  

Gruß


----------



## Michael-Miggi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.12.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich einloggst, siehst du im Chatfenster, wie lange du mit dem Charakter insgesamt und wie wie lange du mit dem Charakter auf der jetzigen Stufe gespielt hast.
> MfG Jimini


´

Biste da sicher, oder ist das nen Addon von dir? Ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern sowas am Startbild zusehen. @INU Im Chatfenster "/played" eingeben

Grüße


----------



## INU-ID (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 21.12.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> @INU Im Chatfenster "/played" eingeben


  

19h, dachte es wären mehr.^^



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.12.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum schläft meine Figur nicht bzw. ruht sich nicht aus wie Inus? Liegt es daran das er untot ist?


Äh, wat? Wo ruht sich meine Figur aus? Und überhaupt, wo hast du mich gesehen?  :-o
Und warum untot? oO


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shadow: Ich hab dich in meiner Freundesliste, kann dir aber nur dann ne Nachricht schreiben wenn du mich auch drin hast. (du warst ma on und ich brauchte kurz Hilfe, aber ich konnte dir keine Nachricht schreiben)



Oh...dann werd ich dich gleich hinzufügen, wenn ich das nächste mal wieder on bin. Blizzard sollte unbedingt mal die Anzahl in der Freundesliste erhöhen, ist ständig voll bei mir   



			
				Muehlenbichl am 21.12.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Talenten ist es doch so das man eine gewisse Stufe braucht oder?



Talente verteilen darfst du ab Stufe 10. Hab übrigens auch einen Hexenmeister, ist Stufe 61 



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, wat? Wo ruht sich meine Figur aus? Und überhaupt, wo hast du mich gesehen?  :-o
> Und warum untot? oO



Deine Figur ruht sich aus, wenn du in einer Stadt wie Sturmwind bist und/oder in einem Gasthaus.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 21.12.2007 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo 19 Stunden reine Spielzeit ist doch auch net ohne^^ Also mit dem ZZZ bin ich auch etwas am rätseln....   Das symbolisiert dir glaube ich das du ruhst bzw. ausgeruht bist. Das erkennt man daran das dein EP balken blau angezeigt wir und nicht mehr rosa. Wobei das glaube ich nur bei Addons so. Im orignalinterface erkennt man es nur an so nen Strich der im EPbalken zu finden ist und der aufleuchtet wenn du mit dem Mauscursor draufklickst. Du kannst ihn weder verscheiben noch sonst was. Er zeigt dir nur an bis wann dein EP beim töten von Gegner doppelt soviele EPs einbringt als normal. Je länger du dich in einer Stadt/Gasthaus aufhälts bzw. du dich dort auslogst um so länger (größer) wird dieser Balken (bzw. um so mehr geht der Strich nach rechts)^^ puuh hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert erklärt. Es gibt nämlich Interfaceaddons die dir deine EPs dann in Zahlen anzeigen kann. Dann steht dann z.B. du brauchst noch 250000 Eps bis lvl 61 und in Klammern dahinter wie lange/wie viel EPs du noch doppelt kriegst. Ich glaube dieser verkürzt sich dann auch wieder wenn man stirbt z.B. Bin aber nicht sicher. Aber dieser "doppelte EP balken" kann anscheinend so lange werden wie er will (bei mir hatte ich mal 700k Eps doppelt) Mehr glaube ich sagt dir das ZZZ in deinem Avatarbild nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 21.12.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo 19 Stunden reine Spielzeit ist doch auch net ohne^^ Also mit dem ZZZ bin ich auch etwas am rätseln....   Das symbolisiert dir glaube ich das du ruhst bzw. ausgeruht bist. Das erkennt man daran das dein EP balken blau angezeigt wir und nicht mehr rosa. Wobei das glaube ich nur bei Addons so. Im orignalinterface erkennt man es nur an so nen Strich der im EPbalken zu finden ist und der aufleuchtet wenn du mit dem Mauscursor draufklickst. Du kannst ihn weder verscheiben noch sonst was. Er zeigt dir nur an bis wann dein EP beim töten von Gegner doppelt soviele EPs einbringt als normal. Je länger du dich in einer Stadt/Gasthaus aufhälts bzw. du dich dort auslogst um so länger (größer) wird dieser Balken (bzw. um so mehr geht der Strich nach rechts)^^ puuh hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert erklärt. Es gibt nämlich Interfaceaddons die dir deine EPs dann in Zahlen anzeigen kann. Dann steht dann z.B. du brauchst noch 250000 Eps bis lvl 61 und in Klammern dahinter wie lange/wie viel EPs du noch doppelt kriegst. Ich glaube dieser verkürzt sich dann auch wieder wenn man stirbt z.B. Bin aber nicht sicher. Aber dieser "doppelte EP balken" kann anscheinend so lange werden wie er will (bei mir hatte ich mal 700k Eps doppelt) Mehr glaube ich sagt dir das ZZZ in deinem Avatarbild nicht.
> 
> Grüße



Ich hatte einmal mehrere Wochen nicht gespielt und meine Figur war so ausgeruht, dass dieser Balken über mehrere Level ging. Danach konnte man sehr gut leveln hehe 

Und zu den 19 Stunden Spielzeit, da gibt es Leute die spielen das jeden Tag *g* Kannte da auch mal so jemand, der hat morgens um 3 oder 4 Uhr angefangen, dann den ganzen Tag bis spätabends gespielt, dann ein paar Stunden geschlafen und danach gings wieder von vorne los. Das jeden Tag.


----------



## Sperli (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.12.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 21.12.2007 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann maximal 1.5 lvl ausgeruht sein. Da man diese ja nicht eben einspielt, sondern zwischendruch wieder mal off geht und wieder Erholungsbonus erhält, kommt es einem schnell so vor, als wenn man über mehrere Lvl erholt ist. Der Erholt-Bonus wird nämlich nur beim Töten von Gegnern/Mobs aufgezehrt. EP für gelöste Quests hingegen verschieben den Bonus um den gewonnen EP-Wert und wirken sich daher nicht auf den Bonus aus. 
Du spielst jetzt grad deinen ersten Char, da wird das noch nicht so extrem der Fall sein. Ich twinke mit 4 Chars, welche ich abwechselnd bis zum max. Erholt-Status pausieren lasse. Damit lvlst du extrem schnell mehrere Figuren hoch. Dies ist aber nur sinnvoll, wenn du das Spiel schon sehr gut kennst. Mein Main-Char ist schon ne halbe Ewigkeit lvl 70 und war vor dem Addon über ein Jahr lang lvl 60. Also lass dich nicht verleiten, mehrere Chars direkt am Anfang hochzuspielen. Lern erstmal das Spiel wirklich gut kennen.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Tjoa weil ich bei Lvl 60 aufgehört habe zu lvln fürs Alteracgebirge hab ich jetzt fast 900k Eps doppelt^^

Jo wie ich mal krank war hatte ich auch Kontakt zu solchen die immer on sind. Hab da jetzt auch welche in der FL und die sind wirklich immer on. Schau dann nat. nicht ob AFK oder net aber on sind die immer.....


----------



## Michael-Miggi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hmm Also für Lvl 61 bräuchte ich ~497k eps. Und dann schätze ich mal so für lvl 62 550000 Eps. Aber mein Addon zeigt mir um die 830k EPs doppelt an. Evtl. ist das dann ein Fehler des Addons?

Grüße


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 21.12.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, wat? Wo ruht sich meine Figur aus? Und überhaupt, wo hast du mich gesehen?  :-o
> Und warum untot? oO



Ich hab dich leider gar nicht gesehen (bin auf Festung der Stürme). Du hattest nur mal gefragt um was es sich bei diesem "zzzZZzz" Zeichen handelt. Dieses kam bei mir bisher nicht, und da hatte ich nur vermutet das mein Untoter Charakter (im Gegensatz zu dir als Menschen) vlt. gar nicht schlafen kann/braucht.  

Ist aber auch irgendwie komisch, ein Untoter der sich schlafen legt   

Gruß


----------



## Sperli (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 21.12.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjoa weil ich bei Lvl 60 aufgehört habe zu lvln fürs Alteracgebirge hab ich jetzt fast 900k Eps doppelt^^
> 
> Jo wie ich mal krank war hatte ich auch Kontakt zu solchen die immer on sind. Hab da jetzt auch welche in der FL und die sind wirklich immer on. Schau dann nat. nicht ob AFK oder net aber on sind die immer.....



Wenn du damit mich meinst, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich spiele viel, das geb ich zu. Aber das das Spiel mein Leben bestimmt, wie bei vielen anderen, das kann ich reinen Gewissens von mir weisen. Ich spiele seit Februar 05 und habe die ganzen Jahre vorher schon immer Onlinerollenspiele gespielt (Angefangen mit Meridian 59, damals noch gehostet von Computec *g*) 
Und es geht hier nicht darum, wer was wie kann und spielt und tut und macht, sondern darum,

Inu

seine Fragen zu beantworten und ihm zu helfen


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Sperli am 21.12.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> (Angefangen mit Meridian 59, damals noch gehostet von Computec *g*)



Sry für Offtopic, warst du zufällig Ritter Sperber auf 101/111?

Gruß


----------



## Michael-Miggi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Nein natürlich meinte ich nicht dich ich weiss ja gar net wie du heisst und auf welche realm du spielst   Ausserdem kann jeder machen was er will und ich dachte ich hätte Shadow direkt geantwortet bin aber im Stress derzeit. Falls ich dir geantwortet haben sollte, sry dann hab ich mich vertippt. Glaube dir hatte ich das mit meinem Interfaceaddon geschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 21.12.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.12.2007 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht im Startbild, sondern im Chat. Erscheint glaube ich unter der Meldung zum Servertyp und so.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Keine Ahnung ob die Antwort schon ggf. gegeben wurde.
Aber den Ruheboni bekommt ihr, wenn ihr euch in einer Stadt befindet bzw. einem Gasthaus.

Seid ihr an so einem Ort, erscheint das 'zzZZz' unter eurem Portrait.
Spieler, die das maximal Level noch nicht erreicht haben, sollten sich immer in einem Gasthaus / Stadt ausloggen. Der 200% Ruheboni ist nicht nicht von schlechten Eltern und sollte man immer mitnehmen.


----------



## INU-ID (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich bräuchte nochma Hilfe:

Und zwar is ja rechts oben so ein kleiner Radarbildschirm. An dessen Rand ist ein kleines Feld, wenn ich mit der Maus da drüber gehe steht da "Ungelesene Nachrichten von" und dann zwei Namen. Wenn ich mit der linken oder rechten Maus draufklicke passiert nix, im Briefkasten is auch nix - wie kann ich die Nachrichten lesen?

Und hat einer einen Tipp wie ich meine Gesundheit etwas erhöhen könnte?
Oder wie ich sie irgendwie mit nem Zauberspruch oder so (nicht mittels Trank, irgendwas was ich ständig nutzen kann) wieder auffrischen kann?

Oder geht das als Krieger nicht? Weil ich hab schon Leute mit nem geringeren lvl gesehen die sich (und manchmal auch mich) ständig während eines Kampfes geheilt haben.

thx


----------



## Moemo (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 22.12.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte nochma Hilfe:
> 
> Und zwar is ja rechts oben so ein kleiner Radarbildschirm. An dessen Rand ist ein kleines Feld, wenn ich mit der Maus da drüber gehe steht da "Ungelesene Nachrichten von" und dann zwei Namen. Wenn ich mit der linken oder rechten Maus draufklicke passiert nix, im Briefkasten is auch nix - wie kann ich die Nachrichten lesen?
> 
> ...



Das mit den Nachrichten hört sich etwas verbuggt an,  normalerweise sollte man diese Briefe auch über den Briefkasten lesen können, oder vielleicht sind es Ältere gewesen, die du gelöscht hast, aber trotzdem noch angezeigt werden.

Als Krieger kann man sich selbst leider nicht heilen, auch nicht mittels Zauberspruch, eventuell 'mal Erste Hilfe benutzen, wobei das bei ´nem Krieger mitten im Kampf wohl kaum Sinn macht.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 23.12.2007 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> oder vielleicht sind es Ältere gewesen, die du gelöscht hast, aber trotzdem noch angezeigt werden.


Ausgeschlossen, der Briefkasten war bis jetzt immer leer.


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Aufgrund des Threads habe ich mir jetzt auch einen Test Account runtergeladen und werde mir jetzt gleich einen Charakter auf den Forscherliga Server erstellen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Scheinbar hab ich schon wieder "irgendwo" unbewusst hingeklickt.   

Jetzt taucht plötzlich bei allen Figuren in meiner Nähe über ihnen die Lebensenergie- und Levelanzeige auf - also mittn aufm Bildschirm, nicht oben am Bildschirmrand. Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder ausschalten kann?

Weil sieht ja net so doll aus...   

Und wenn ich jetzt einen 2ten Char erstelle, welche Rasse genau muß ich nehmen wenn ich so einen kämpfenden ständigen Begleiter haben möchte?  :-o 

Gibts vielleicht irgendwo ne schön übersichtliche Seite wo man sehen kann wer was genau kann?

Und welche Berufe sind für einen Krieger zu empfehlen? Ich hab im Moment Bergbau und weil ich bissl zaubern wollte noch Verzauberkunst - paßt das so? Wenn nein, welche Berufe wären besser? (und warum)

Grüßchen


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 23.12.2007 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das scheint manchmal etwas verbuggt zu sein. Bei mir ist es auch schon vorgekommen, dass ein Briefchen angezeigt wurde, ich zum Briefkasten ging, aber gar nichts da war.



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund des Threads habe ich mir jetzt auch einen Test Account runtergeladen und werde mir jetzt gleich einen Charakter auf den Forscherliga Server erstellen.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.



Wenn wir so weitermachen, dann ist Forscherliga bald in der Hand des PC Games Forums


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar hab ich schon wieder "irgendwo" unbewusst hingeklickt.
> 
> Jetzt taucht plötzlich bei allen Figuren in meiner Nähe über ihnen die Lebensenergie- und Levelanzeige auf - also mittn aufm Bildschirm, nicht oben am Bildschirmrand. Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder ausschalten kann?
> 
> Weil sieht ja net so doll aus...



Einmal die V-Taste drücken, dann sollte das wieder weg sein.



> Und wenn ich jetzt einen 2ten Char erstelle, welche Rasse genau muß ich nehmen wenn ich so einen kämpfenden ständigen Begleiter haben möchte?  :-o



Da musst einen Jäger (hat Begleiter ab lvl10) oder einen Hexenmeister nehmen. Jäger können auf Allianzseite Nachtelfen, Zwerge und Draenei sein (Horde: Blutelfen, Orcs, Tauren, Trolle). 
Hexenmeister Menschen und Gnome (Horde: Blutelfen, Orcs, Untote). 



> Gibts vielleicht irgendwo ne schön übersichtliche Seite wo man sehen kann wer was genau kann?
> 
> Und welche Berufe sind für einen Krieger zu empfehlen? Ich hab im Moment Bergbau und weil ich bissl zaubern wollte noch Verzauberkunst - paßt das so? Wenn nein, welche Berufe wären besser? (und warum)
> 
> Grüßchen



Dazu kann ich das hier empfehlen: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/index.html#introduction
Da findet man eigentlich Informationen über alles.


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Kurz nach dem Spielstart kann ich schon keinen NPC mehr ansprechen, Gegner angreifen funktioniert auch nicht. Und wenig später bekomme ich dann die Meldung das die Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen ist. 
Bei der Firewall ist eigentlich alles für WoW zugelassen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Kurz nach dem Spielstart kann ich schon keinen NPC mehr ansprechen, Gegner angreifen funktioniert auch nicht. Und wenig später bekomme ich dann die Meldung das die Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen ist.
> Bei der Firewall ist eigentlich alles für WoW zugelassen.



Was für nen Ping hast du?
Mit der Maus auf den (hoffentlich) grünen Balken fährst, der zwischen der Wissensdatenbank und der Schlüsselbundzeichen ist.
In der untersten Leiste.


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 23.12.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.12.2007 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Balken ist grün es steht aber ein Ping von 202 da.
Was ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann den bei anderen Spielen ist der Ping normal.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Balken ist grün es steht aber ein Ping von 202 da.
> Was ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann den bei anderen Spielen ist der Ping normal.


Komscih
Was für nen Server?
Ab und zu hab ich das auch mal. Aber nach ein paar Minuten, bzw neuem einloggen, gehts dann wieder.


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 23.12.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.12.2007 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Server heißt Forscherliga, ich habe es auch schon bei einen anderen Server probiert und da gab es das gleiche Problem.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Server heißt Forscherliga, ich habe es auch schon bei einen anderen Server probiert und da gab es das gleiche Problem.


Und wenn du den Firewall mal ganz ausschaltest?


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 23.12.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.12.2007 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Ich glaube es liegt daran das ich nur mit der Probeversion spiele und mir nicht den kompletten Client runtergeladen habe. 
Aber ich habe auch keine Lust 5GB runterzuladen.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es liegt daran das ich nur mit der Probeversion spiele und mir nicht den kompletten Client runtergeladen habe.


Das glaube ich nicht, denn ich spiele auch die Testversion - und außer dem kleinen 5MB (?) Client hab ich auch nix runtergeladen. Nach dem ersten Spielstart lädt er dann kurz, und jedes mal wenn man zum ersten mal eine neue Gegend betritt ebenfalls. (dynamisch eben)

Im Moment ist mein WoW-Ordner ca. 600MB groß.

Das liegt irgendwo anders drann. Hängen an deinem DSL-Anschluß mehrere PCs? Das evtl. jemand anderes was runterlädt oder evtl. sogar Emule oder Torrent laufen hat?

Mein Ping is btw. immer so 50-60ms.

Sonst starte doch einfach mal das Modem bzw. den Router neu, damit du ne "frische" IP bekommst.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.12.2007 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kurz ?  

ich lade seit 10 stunden dran (wenn du das mit 3,18gb meinst).

kann ich mich zu euch dazugesellen ? (im spiel)


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> kurz ?
> ich lade seit 10 stunden dran (wenn du das mit 3,18gb meinst).


Hä? Was für 3,18GB? Ich hab den ca. 5-10MB (weiß net mehr genau) Test-Client runtergeladen. Danach hat er nur ein paar MB nachgeladen. Hab jetzt ca. 25h gespielt und schon einige neuen Gegenden bereist - und mein WoW-Ordner is im Moment ca. 600MB groß. Wenn ich eine neue Gegend das erste mal betrete dann lädt er ca. 20 Sekunden Daten aus dem Internetz nach. (hab 16MBit DSL)


> kann ich mich zu euch dazugesellen ? (im spiel)


Tüllich. Wenn du jemand in die Freundesliste aufnimmst (meine Figur heißt inuid), dann kannst du sehen wann er online is.

Am Anfang spielt man die ersten 1-3h eh alleine, um das Spiel und die Gegend erstma kennenzulernen.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab mir diese TryWoW.exe heruntergelden und aufgerufen und seit dem läd er . 
screen : http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3937/wowtj5.jpg



sehr gut , werde dich dann in 10-15 stunden aufnehmen


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir diese TryWoW.exe heruntergelden und aufgerufen und seit dem läd er .
> screen : http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3937/wowtj5.jpg


  

Die TryWoW.exe hab ich auch gesaugt, aber bei mir hat die keine 3GB runterladen wollen. Wer weiß was du da angeklickt hast.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das würde mich aus interessieren , habs da geladen : http://teaser.wow-europe.com/index_de.html

kann es sein das du wow schon mal installiert hast ?


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das würde mich aus interessieren , habs da geladen : http://teaser.wow-europe.com/index_de.html


Hm, da hab ich die TryWoW.exe auch her. Komisch...  ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber vielleicht wurde irgendwo (während man den Account erstellt hat, oder nachdem man die try...exe gestartet hat?) gefragt was du genau laden möchtest - und du hast dann das 3GB-Paket ausgesucht?


			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein das du wow schon mal installiert hast ?


Nein, war das allererste ma.^^


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interessant   

hast du die trywow.exe auch von der oben verlinkten seite ?


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du die trywow.exe auch von der oben verlinkten seite ?


Jup, und als ich die angeklickt hab hat er ca. 2-3 Minuten was geladen - dann konnte ich schon spielen.  :-o 

Wer weiß, evtl. haben die da in den letzten 48h irgendwas verändert...^^

Edit. hab grad nochma geschaut, mein WoW-Ordner ist jetzt genau 618MB groß - und spielen konnte ich schon als er ca. 50MB runtergeladen hatte - die restlichen 570MB hat er dann nach und nach während ich gespielt hab runtergeladen.

Kurios. oO


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der downloader basiert übrigens auf dem P2P prinzip   
deshalb dauert das auch so lange ich lade mit ca 50kb und uploade mit 30-40kb

höchstwarscheinlich lade ich gerade 3gb viren herunter


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich das erste Mal WoW probiert habe ich auch über 3,5 GB geladen.


----------



## fiumpf (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das erste Mal WoW probiert habe ich auch über 3,5 GB geladen.



Ich habs grad selber probiert und lediglich den ~5MB-Client runtergeladen. Beim Zocken lädt es dann was man braucht Stück für Stück runter. Hat jetzt keine 15 Minuten gedauert von der Registrierung bis zum Spielstart.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> der downloader basiert übrigens auf dem P2P prinzip
> deshalb dauert das auch so lange ich lade mit ca 50kb und uploade mit 30-40kb
> 
> höchstwarscheinlich lade ich gerade 3gb viren herunter



P2P Prinzip? Du mußt uploaden? WTF  

Lad dir ma die Datei: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/files/pc/TryWoW.exe (1MB)

Dann sollte das so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


((( klicken für Vollbild )))

Lies ma was da auf dem Bild steht.  :-o

Ich hab keine Ahnung was die dir da angedreht haben.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit deiner datei ändert sich auch nichts , sind wieder die 3,16 gb .

man kann das mit dem p2p auch abstellen allerdings wird dann der download noch langsamer als er jetzt schon ist .

komisch , ich hatte nie die möglichkeit irgendetwas auszuwählen , ob dynamisch oder nicht..


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Jetzt konnte ich gerade ganze 15 Minuten am Stück spielen nachdem ich meinen Router neugestartet habe.  Als ich WoW vor ca. 1 Jahr mal ausprobiert habe gab es solche Probleme nicht. 
Aber  immerhin die Zeit dazu gereicht bis Level 3 aufzusteigen, 1 Quest zu erledigen und Inuid test weise in meine Freunde-Liste aufzunehmen.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> mit deiner datei ändert sich auch nichts , sind wieder die 3,16 gb .


Ja wie? Hä? Ich habs doch gerade noch ausprobiert?

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht... evtl. ist dein DSL zu langsam - das er das dynamische Nachladen deshalb bei dir deaktiviert hat.

Was hast du den für eine Leitung?

Ich sitz btw. gerade vor der Abtei, also da wo ihr am Anfang startet.   (wenn ihr Forscherliga spielt)


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitz btw. gerade vor der Abtei, also da wo ihr am Anfang startet.   (wenn ihr Forscherliga spielt)



hehe, da komm ich auch gleich mal vorbei   Schade, dass man mit Leuten die einen Gästeaccount haben nicht handeln kann, sonst würde ich euch allen was zu saufen spendieren und wir könnten eine Runde feiern


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe dsl2000 sollte doch reichen oder ?


----------



## Captain_Schorle (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt konnte ich gerade ganze 15 Minuten am Stück spielen nachdem ich meinen Router neugestartet habe.  Als ich WoW vor ca. 1 Jahr mal ausprobiert habe gab es solche Probleme nicht.
> Aber  immerhin die Zeit dazu gereicht bis Level 3 aufzusteigen, 1 Quest zu erledigen und Inuid test weise in meine Freunde-Liste aufzunehmen.




Hast du irgendwas im Hintergrund laufen? Wenn deine DSL-Leitung fast ausgelastet ist kommts halt dauernd zum Disconnect.
Einfach mal alles was geht deaktiviern, vllt ists ja auch dieser dynamische Download von Spielinhalten, der dich ausbremst?

Kauft euch doch einfach WoW das kost doch mittlerweile nur noch 10€ oder so?  

Edit:
Glaub ich muss da auch ma nen Char erstellen, das klingt als hättet ihr mächtig Spass...


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.12.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> habe dsl2000 sollte doch reichen oder ?


Hm, scheinbar nicht - ich hab 16MBit und kann ohne den 3GB Download zoggn. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn die anderen bei denen es auch klappt mal sagen was sie für eine Leitung haben.


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Egal was ich versuche ständig verliere ich die Verbindung zum Server.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 23.12.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal was ich versuche ständig verliere ich die Verbindung zum Server.


Wie gesagt, ich hab heute auch einen 3-5 mal höheren Ping als sonst - vermutlich weil heut Sonntag ist und alle im Internetz am rumsurfen sind. (meine Anzeige hat eben ständig zwischen grün und gelb geschwankt)

Oder heute spielen so viele WoW das die Server in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Moemo (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.12.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.12.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier auf der Silbernen Hand läuft alles normal, mit einem gewissen Trick kann man seine Latenz aber auch etwas verbessern:



> International lag fix
> WoW lags, it's not something new if you're playing on servers a bit far away from your country, but don't worry people are fixing it ! Out of all the methods offered to fix the lag on your machine, one of them posted on Elitistjerks forums seems to work very well.
> 
> <> <> <> Read this first <> <> <>
> ...



Mit diesem Trick konnte ich meine Latenz um die Hälfte etwa absenken, d.h. von circa durchschnittlichen 100-200 Werten zu einer 50+ Latenz.


----------



## INU-ID (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Edit:

Und schau mal hier: http://www.tippscout.de/dsl-beschleunigen-mit-richtiger-mtu_tipp_1602.html

Windows XP ist standardmäßig nicht korrekt für DSL optimiert, der MTU-Wert ist nicht ganz korrekt. Falls noch nicht geschehen installier dir mal den T-DSL-Speedmanager oder einfach nur DSL-Manager: http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12991450.html

Der paßt die Werte automatisch an dein DSL an - evtl. hilfts ja.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Normalerweise reicht DSL2000 nämlich locker aus, um WoW spielen zu können. Ich hab ja auch nur DSL2000 und eigentlich keinerlei Probleme damit, momentan einen Ping von 139, was eigentlich absolut ok ist.
Also muss das Problem irgendwo anders liegen..hmmm...


----------



## Captain_Schorle (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Also am DSL kanns eig net liegen, konnte früher mit DSL1000 + emule am laufen noch sinnvoll WoW zocken,

Du konntest mal ein tracert machen, um zu sehen wo die verbindung schlechter wird >>> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2062217428&sid=3

Möglichweise liegt es an deinem DSL-Provider, war auch schon zu früheren Zeiten der Fall.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

DSL1000 läuft ebenfalls problemlos.

MfG Jimini


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Aber anscheinend habe wohl mehrere Leute das Problem und es gibt noch keine Musterlösung.   
Schade dabei spielen mit den Leuten hier aus den Forum recht spaßig.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

die server von wow sind echt der letzte dreck , inzwischen ist der download auf 30kb gesunken .

wir sehen uns dann morgen (hoffentlich)


----------



## INU-ID (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man[/b] am 23.12.2007 16:33] Normalerweise reicht DSL2000 nämlich locker aus, um WoW spielen zu können.





			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> Captain_Schorle[/b] am 23.12.2007 16:39] Also am DSL kanns eig net liegen, konnte früher mit DSL1000 + emule am laufen noch sinnvoll WoW zocken,





			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst[/b] am 23.12.2007 16:39] DSL1000 läuft ebenfalls problemlos.




Also mein Posting bezüglich DSL2000 bezog sich auf mastermaisi777s Problem das bei ihm partout nicht dynamisch nachlgeladen wird, sondern das nach dem Start der "TryWoW.exe" selbige erst 3GB an Daten aus dem Netz saugen möchte. (und das komischerweise nach dem P2P-Prinzip, er also uploaden muß um schneller downloaden zu können)

Die gleiche exe die bei mir zu folgendem Ergebnis führt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


((( klicken für Vollbild )))

Deswegen solltet ihr mit DSL < 6MBit mal sagen ob ihr WoW mit dynamischem Nachladen spielen könnt (so wie ich mit 16Mbit), oder ob ihr auch erst mehrere GB an Daten saugen mußtet - das die DSL-Geschwindigkeit keinen Einfluß auf den Ping hat is ja klar.   (zumindest nicht nennenswert, 16MBit zb. gibts ja nur mit Fastpath, ergo hat man damit auch immer einen etwas besseren Ping)

*@fiumpf:* Bei dir klappt das doch auch mit dem dynamisch nachladen - was hast du für einen DSL-Anschluß?



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 24.12.2007 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, sich den Content quasi in einem Rutsch zu ziehen?


Ja doch, aber so wie es ausschaut nur mit 30KB/s.  
mastermaisi777 is ja schon ewig am saugen...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich beantworten, da ich mir damals die Daten auf einmal runtergeladen habe, dann wurde das Spiel installiert und dann habe ich gespielt. Patchdaten werden meines Wissens aber im Hintergrund gezogen - damit habe ich jedoch keine Probleme. Gibt es nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, sich den Content quasi in einem Rutsch zu ziehen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## mastermaisi777 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

schön langsam drehe ich noch durch .
der download ist seit gestern fertig und jetzt dachte ich mir probier ichs halt mal aus , naja spiel gestartet eingeloggt und was kommt als nächstes ein 850mb patch , über p2p, geschätzte dauer laut downloader  5 stunden   .


btw:
wenn es dann fertig ist muss ich dann noch was beachten was meinen  account betrifft also was für ein typ er ist ?(es gibt ja 2 fronten die gegeinander kämpfen , welche seid ihr da ?)


----------



## BlackDead (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 25.12.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> schön langsam drehe ich noch durch .
> der download ist seit gestern fertig und jetzt dachte ich mir probier ichs halt mal aus , naja spiel gestartet eingeloggt und was kommt als nächstes ein 850mb patch , über p2p, geschätzte dauer laut downloader  5 stunden   .
> 
> 
> ...




INU-ID, Shadow und meine Wenigkeit sind bei der Allianz.
Auf welcher Seite die anderen User stehen weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 25.12.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 25.12.2007 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut dann gehe ich auch dort hin .

hätten die nicht ein wenig schnellere server aufstellen können, das ist nicht auszuhalten , wenigstens habe ich schon 20%


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				BlackDead am 25.12.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 25.12.2007 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab 3 Charaktere bei der Allianz und 1 bei der Horde


----------



## INU-ID (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 25.12.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> schön langsam drehe ich noch durch .
> der download ist seit gestern fertig und jetzt dachte ich mir probier ichs halt mal aus , naja spiel gestartet eingeloggt und was kommt als nächstes ein 850mb patch , über p2p, geschätzte dauer laut downloader  5 stunden   .


Hast du nicht mal in nem WoW-Forum geschaut warum das bei dir so läuft? Und warum du so lahme Übertragungsraten hast. (((ich meine, andere spielen 5 Minuten nach der Anmeldung, du bist 2 (?) Tage später immer noch am saugen - warum?   )))

@WoW-1337-Gamer: Wie ist ungefähr die Spielzeit von WoW aufgeschlüsselt? (sofern sich Angaben dazu treffen lassen)

Also wie lange brauch man ungefähr um sämtliche Quests als "Single-Player" (im Alleingang) zu lösen? Und wieviel Zeit kommt durch die anderen (Gruppen-Quests) noch mal dazu? (was ist ein RAID? Ein Zusammenschluß von mehreren Gruppen? Wird sowas benötigt um Quests zu erfüllen, oder einzig um im MP gegeneinander anzutreten?)

Weil was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab scheint mir das Game doch schon "angenehm" komplex zu sein. Jetzt würde mich ma interessieren ob das auch bei den Quests so ist, oder ob man die relativ schnell "durch" hat. (und dann quasi nur noch "rein" MP spielen kann/darf/muß)

Gibts irgendwo eine übersichtliche bzw. angenehm zu lesende (und nicht zu lange^^) Zusammenfassung von WoW? (möchte einer von euch eine posten   ) Anzahl von Quests, Aufteilung nach Schwierigkeitsgrad, Anzahl an "Gegenden" bzw. Welten usw.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Natschlaus (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 26.12.2007 03:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 25.12.2007 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mit meinem Magier so ca 12 Tage gebraucht bis ich 70 war, das heißt, alle(fast alle) Quests gemacht habe. Hab dabei größtenteils allein gespielt, sofern möglich.
Ein Raid ist, wie du schon sagst, ein Zusammenschluss aus mehreren Gruppen. Ein Raid wird für besonders schwere und aufwendige Instanzen benötigt, bei denen man mit einer Gruppe nicht weiterkommen würde(gibt extra Raidinstanzen).
Teils werden aber auch Raids erstellt um z.B. aus Spaß die Hauptstadt der feindlichen Fraktion anzugreifen, o.ä.
Hier kannst du die Quests in den einzelnen Ländern nachlesen(steht auch dran für welches Level sie konzipiert sind:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone
Hier siehst du die Länder in WoW jeweils mit der Angabe, für welches Level diese geeignet sind:
http://www.kaldorei.com/worldmap/
(Scherbenwelt ist dann ab lvl 58(addon Burning Crusade))
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## mastermaisi777 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 26.12.2007 03:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 25.12.2007 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mir ist es eig ja egal der pc läuft ohnehin durch (fah sei dank) ob da wow jetzt was runterlädt oder nicht ist mir ja egal .
ich melde mich dann wenn ich im spiel bin .


----------



## INU-ID (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 26.12.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist es eig ja egal der pc läuft ohnehin durch



Das glaub ich dir, aber man hat (soweit ich weiß nach anlegen des Accounts) nur 10 Tage Zeit das Game auszuprobieren - bis du also fertig bist mit saugen sind die 10 Tage etvtl. schon rum.  

@Wakka: THX.


----------



## BlackDead (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 26.12.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mastermaisi777 am 26.12.2007 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube die 10 Tage starten erst wenn man sich zum ersten Mal einloggt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hier kann man übrigens nochmal die Beschränkungen des Gästeaccounts nachlesen: klick


----------



## INU-ID (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab jetzt nen 2ten Char (Hexenmeister), der hat so nen kleinen Kobold. Wenn ich den herbei zauber, dann taucht links unten eine kleine Leiste auf (um dem Kobold Befehle zu geben). Aus dieser Leiste is ein Symbol verschwunden (das wo er nur einma angreift/schießt und dann wieder zurück kommt) - wie bekomm ich das wieder in die Leiste?  :-o


----------



## Moemo (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 26.12.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt nen 2ten Char (Hexenmeister), der hat so nen kleinen Kobold. Wenn ich den herbei zauber, dann taucht links unten eine kleine Leiste auf (um dem Kobold Befehle zu geben). Aus dieser Leiste is ein Symbol verschwunden (das wo er nur einma angreift/schießt und dann wieder zurück kommt) - wie bekomm ich das wieder in die Leiste?  :-o



Wenn du dieses Zauberbuch öffnest, solltest du unten den Reiter "Begleiter" sehen, dort kannst du die Attacke wieder entnehmen, nehme ich an.


----------



## INU-ID (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 26.12.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dieses Zauberbuch öffnest, solltest du unten den Reiter "Begleiter" sehen, dort kannst du die Attacke wieder entnehmen, nehme ich an.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Erstmal thx Wakka für die beiden Links 

Ich habe seit eben das Prob, dass der Sound weg ist. Treiber ist der neueste drauf, bei allen anderen sachen funktioniert er auch, nur bei WoW streikt er plötzlich, weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Gruß
Muehle


----------



## Captain_Schorle (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 27.12.2007 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 26.12.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Wenn du dieses Zauberbuch öffnest, solltest du unten den Reiter "Begleiter" sehen, dort kannst du die Attacke wieder entnehmen, nehme ich an.




Um zu verhindern, dass solche Buttons "verschwinden" (passiert häufig Grobmotorikern, also auch mir   ) kannt du in den erweiterten Interfaceoptionen die Akitionsleisten fixieren, d.h. die Buttons in den leisten können nicht mehr verschoben werden.


----------



## Natschlaus (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 27.12.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal thx Wakka für die beiden Links
> 
> Ich habe seit eben das Prob, dass der Sound weg ist. Treiber ist der neueste drauf, bei allen anderen sachen funktioniert er auch, nur bei WoW streikt er plötzlich, weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
> 
> ...



Mmmh sehr komisch. Eventuelle benutzt WoW Codecs oder Einstellungen die dein System unterstützt. 
Kannst mal das probieren:
Editiere die wow-ordner\WTF\config.wtf und teste diese Option:

-füge SET SoundOutputSystem "x"
hinzu.

Dort wo das x ist können folgenden Parameter stehen:

-1 = Auto select
1 = Windows Multimedia
2 = Direct Sound

Test die 1 um deinen Sound zu aktivieren. Das sollte dann so aussehen:

SET SoundOutputSystem "1" oder mit der "2"


Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Wakka am 27.12.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Text*
> 
> Mfg, waKKa



Danke dir, Sound geht wieder   

Gruß


----------



## Damaskus (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ist dieses nach und nach downloaden neu? Ich musste da früher immer alles auf einmal downloaden bis ich zum erstenmal einloggen konnte (der WoW Ordner ist bei miur 10 GB groß ~) bei einem neuen system/windows.


----------



## Natschlaus (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Damaskus am 27.12.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieses nach und nach downloaden neu? Ich musste da früher immer alles auf einmal downloaden bis ich zum erstenmal einloggen konnte (der WoW Ordner ist bei miur 10 GB groß ~) bei einem neuen system/windows.



Jo scheint wohl neu zu sein. Wobei mein Ordner nur 7,75Gigs hat.


----------



## kingston (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hab mir die  14 Tage Testversion gekauft. Gerade installiert und muss jetzt meinen Char erstellen. 
Zwei kurze Fragen. Ich würd gerne einen Nahkämpfer spieln. Aber wenn ich hier so von Druiden mit Blitz und Donner lese frage ich mich ob man als solcher im weiteren Spielverlauf gegenüber den Fernkämpfer überhaup Chancen hat?
Und auf welchem Realm soll ich mich einloggen damit ich Euch übern Weg laufe.?   PVE oder RP?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 27.12.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die  14 Tage Testversion gekauft. Gerade installiert und muss jetzt meinen Char erstellen.
> Zwei kurze Fragen. Ich würd gerne einen Nahkämpfer spieln. Aber wenn ich hier so von Druiden mit Blitz und Donner lese frage ich mich ob man als solcher im weiteren Spielverlauf gegenüber den Fernkämpfer überhaup Chancen hat?
> Und auf welchem Realm soll ich mich einloggen damit ich Euch übern Weg laufe.?   PVE oder RP?



Also Druide ist eine feine Klasse, finde ich. Weil es einfach eine Mischung aus vielem ist. Du kannst mit denen Zaubern, heilen und/auch im Nahkampf kämpfen, z.b. in Bären- oder Katzengestalt (damit kannst auch unsichtbar machen und schleichen). Es kommt halt dann darauf wie du später skillst, z.b. wenn du auf wilder Kampf skillst, kannst sehr schnell leveln und in Instanzen als Tank tätig sein, oder kannst natürlich auch auf heilung machen und als Heil-Druide tätig sein z.B.
Also die meisten hier spielen auf Forscherliga, ist RP-PVE.


----------



## kingston (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Danke Shadow. 
Hast du ( ihr) den PC Games Nick als Charakternamen oder einen anderen.
Weil sonst erkennt man sich ja nicht oder?


----------



## INU-ID (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

So, bin quasi am Ende der Testperiode angekommen. ^^ (bis morgen geht zwar noch, aber ohne EPs...)

Mein Krieger (INUID) ist lvl 20, leider is da auch Feierabend. (EPs werden nicht mehr gezählt) Mit meinem Hexenmeister, welchen ich mittlerweile auch noch hab (Bumsi, lvl 19), werd ich gleich noch bissl rumlaufen und ihn noch auf lvl 20 bringen, dann heißt es warten bis die bestellte SN von WoW hier ankommt. ^^

Wer schon mit Oblivion seinen Spaß hatte, der sollte die Finger von WoW lassen - Suchtpotenzial 200%.  

Edit: Einen Paladin (Butze, atm lvl 10 ) hab ich mittlerweile auch noch. ^^


----------



## kingston (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab jetzt mal angefangen. Bin mit meinem Krieger auf Level 8. 
Bin auch in der Forscherliga. 
Aber obwohl das ein RP Realm ist reden die meisten trotzdem im Kiddyslang. ( Lol, usw.) was ich schade finde, da es ja hier eigentlich im Rollenspielton laufen sollte. Aber es ist witzig wenn ich mich vor jemanden verbeuge und "seid gegrüsst" dazzuschreibe und mein gegenüber mich auch höflich begrüsst. 
Jedenfalls hat mich schon bald eine kleine Gruppe aufgenommen die schon viel höher war als ich. Level 35 glaub ich. Aber die haben mir bei meinen Quests geholfen, den Weg gezeigt und mit mir die Gegner verkloppt. Mann das war ein Spass. Sitz gerade in der Firma und hätte schon wieder lust zu spielen. 
Obwohl, Grafikmässig ist es ja leider nicht mehr so top aber zweckmässig.
Aber es macht echt Laune und ich hätte wirklich Lust  auf dei VV zu wechseln. 

Aber.... die Monatliche Gebühr von 13 Euro ist nicht gerade wenig für ein Spiel und das hält mich zur Zeit noch zurück.


----------



## McDrake (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hab gestern meinen ersten (und bis an hin, einzigen) Char auf Level 70 gebracht.
Reine Spielzeit(mit "/played" angefragt):
24 Tage 10 Stunden.
Ziemlich lahm, ich weiss. Aber hat Spass gemacht.
Mal schauen, ob ich noch einen Char hochzüchte bis zum nächsten Addon 
Wenn nicht, renne ich ein wenig durch die Welt und biete Hilfe an für kurze Aufgaben.
Denn ich war auch immer froh, wenn mir einer geholfen hat einen Endgegner zu besiegen.


----------



## Natschlaus (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 31.12.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern meinen ersten (und bis an hin, einzigen) Char auf Level 70 gebracht.
> Reine Spielzeit(mit "/played" angefragt):
> 24 Tage 10 Stunden.
> Ziemlich lahm, ich weiss. Aber hat Spass gemacht.
> ...



Sehr löblich deine Einstellung, gibt leider genug Leute die einen, wenn man nach Hilfe fragt, auslachen oder einen dummen Kommentar abgeben.
Kannst dir ja auch mal den PvP Content anschauen oder die 70er Instanzen, beides macht Laune. 
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## INU-ID (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab gestern das erste ma die Horde genommen (einen Tauren-Jäger atm lvl 17) - da startet das Game plötzlich ganz anders, auf ner ganz anderen Welt/Insel.   

Und wie ich nach reichlich rumgelaufe nun auch endlich rausgefunden hab - man kann mit nem Schiff zwischen den Inseln pendeln.

Ja ja, ich weiß... vermutlich hat es sonst jeder gewusst - aber mir wars neu.    
(oder ich habs verpeilt)

Geiles Spiel, ka warum ich mir das net schon früher ma angeschaut hab.   

Was ich  nicht verstehe: Warum ist WoW ein reines Online-Spiel? Sicher, viele Quests sind nur in der Gruppe zu lösen, auch ist es ein anderes "feeling" da rumzulaufen und ständig andere Spieler zu treffen (usw) - aber was ich bis jetzt (!) gesehen hab könnte man auch ein prima SP-Game drauß machen. Ich hab mich bei all den Berufen/Klamotten/Rüstunfen/Tränken/Orten usw  bis jetzt zwar eher so durch gehangelt, aber irgendwie komm ich damit besser zurecht als zb. bei Oblivion. (als Shooter-Spieler der ich eigentlich bin nimmt es schon etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch mit allem in WoW zurecht zu kommen)

Jedenfalls hab ich 



Spoiler



(mit mitlerweile 2 Testaccounts^^)


 genug gesehen um zu wissen das ich mit WoW länger meinen Spaß haben werde. Probleme bereitet mir allerdings noch die Auswahl der Klassen - und die damit verbundenen Einschränkungen in dem Spiel - nicht jede Klasse kann alles, was die Auswähl doch sehr erschwert. (was dem Spielspaß allerdings sehr zuträglich ist, da es so nicht so schnell langweilig wird - man aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht so genau weiß was man sein bzw. können möchte)

Jetzt muß nur noch mein letzte Woche bestelltes WoW kommen, damit ich endlich meinen (ersten) Testaccount freischalten kann. (evtl. fang ich auch wieder ganz von vorne an^^)

MFG


----------



## kingston (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab auch gerade so einen Gedanken. hab mir ja beim MM um 50 Cent die 14 Tage Testversion gekauft. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt noch eine kaufe und den neuen Testkey eingebe müsste ich ja wieder 14 Tage spielen können. Ein Monat WoW um 1 Euro statt 13 ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
Haken: Ich kann nicht höher aufsteigen.


----------



## McDrake (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 31.12.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, ich weiß... vermutlich hat es sonst jeder gewusst - aber mir wars neu.
> (oder ich habs verpeilt)


Das ist ja das schöne an der Welt von WOW.
Überall hats Feinheiten und Anspielungen, wenn man sich nur die Zeit nimmt sie  sich anzuschauen. Ich könnte was wetten, dass 90% einfach rumrennen und leveln wie die Weltmeister. Aber die verpassen was.


----------



## Damaskus (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 31.12.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch gerade so einen Gedanken. hab mir ja beim MM um 50 Cent die 14 Tage Testversion gekauft.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt noch eine kaufe und den neuen Testkey eingebe müsste ich ja wieder 14 Tage spielen können. Ein Monat WoW um 1 Euro statt 13 ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
> Haken: Ich kann nicht höher aufsteigen.



Die Testversion gibt's doch umsonst?
Und immer nur bis Level 20 spielen wäre nicht mein Ding und soviel sind 13€ im Monat nicht, immerhin braucht ein "echter" WoW-Spieler ja kein Geld mehr für andere Games


----------



## Captain_Schorle (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Tjo, das is ja das tolle an WoW, steckt viel liebe zum Detail drin und selbst für mich (gespielte Zeit mit meinem Hauptchar: 53 Tage + 3 weitere 70er. Nein das is nich krank!  )  immer wieder neues zu entdecken.

Mit jeder Klasse fühlt sich das Spiel anders an und eröffnet neue Perspektiven. Und dann kannste das ganze auch nochmal bei der andren Fraktion ausprobiern. ^^

Einzig das "Endgame" (25er Raid etc.) sagt mir nich so zu, weil unglaublich Zeitintensiv.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Tjoa jetzt steh ich auch erstmal dumm da! Das denk ich mir doch auch! ABER ganz sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht mehr.... 50 CENT!!! für ne Testversion? Die man sich sonst runterladen könnte? Oder ist da was besonderes? Ganz egal, pfui Blizz sowas haben die doch nicht mehr nötig... Ganz genau so 8,-- EUR zu verlangen um seinen Namen zu ändern oder 20,-- EUR für nen Servertransfer... ALSO wenns einer nicht mehr nötig hätte dann doch wohl blizz aber genau die machen´s   

Und 2. wars bei mir zwar genauso wie bei INU (ebensfalls Spätzünder was WOW angeht) aber es gibt ja jetzt schon langsam genügend MMOS. Ob es da noch WoW sein muss bleibt zwar jedem selbst überlassen aber z.b. ein HdRO ist Spieletechnisch auch nicht schlechter einzuornden und wesentlich neuer von der Grafik, etc.

Grüße


----------



## kingston (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 02.01.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjoa jetzt steh ich auch erstmal dumm da! Das denk ich mir doch auch! ABER ganz sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht mehr.... 50 CENT!!! für ne Testversion? Die man sich sonst runterladen könnte? Oder ist da was besonderes? Ganz egal, pfui Blizz sowas haben die doch nicht mehr nötig... Ganz genau so 8,-- EUR zu verlangen um seinen Namen zu ändern oder 20,-- EUR für nen Servertransfer... ALSO wenns einer nicht mehr nötig hätte dann doch wohl blizz aber genau die machen´s
> 
> Und 2. wars bei mir zwar genauso wie bei INU (ebensfalls Spätzünder was WOW angeht) aber es gibt ja jetzt schon langsam genügend MMOS. Ob es da noch WoW sein muss bleibt zwar jedem selbst überlassen aber z.b. ein HdRO ist Spieletechnisch auch nicht schlechter einzuornden und wesentlich neuer von der Grafik, etc.
> 
> Grüße



Nein, stimmt so. Die Testversion wird im DVD Cover mit Handbuch verkauft.
MM hat halt 50 Cent dafür verlangt. War mir aber egal, denn sonst wär ich wohl nie auf die Idee gekommen das Spiel mal zu testen. Wie gesagt, gefällt es mir ja ganz gut. Hab bisher halt nur Singleplayer wie Gothic oder Oblivion gespielt. 
Da ich Berufstätig bin und vielleicht Abends ein bis 2 Stunden spielen kann, würde es bei mir sicher länger dauern bis ich mal auf Level 70 komme. 
Und wenn ich mir die Map so ansehe ist das Spiel ja Irrsinnig gross. Und dann sieht das mit den 13 Euro schon anders aus, wenn man Monate dabeihängt.  

Vielleicht rechne ich ja falsch, aber die müssen sich ja dumm und dämlich verdienen. 
Auf der Verpackung steht ja gross " über 6 Mio Spieler Online" 
Nehmen wir mal an, abzüglich toter Accounts usw es sind 4 Mio. monatlich zahlende Kunden dabei die 13 Euro abdrücken. Macht dann in Summe:  52 Mio. Euro.


----------



## McDrake (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 02.01.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjoa jetzt steh ich auch erstmal dumm da! Das denk ich mir doch auch! ABER ganz sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht mehr.... 50 CENT!!! für ne Testversion? Die man sich sonst runterladen könnte? Oder ist da was besonderes? Ganz egal, pfui Blizz sowas haben die doch nicht mehr nötig...


Gaaanz ruhig.
Als was arbeitest du?
Also.
Wenn was in nem Laden vertrieben wird, dann kostet das Geld.
Warum?
Die Testversion muss auch transportiert werden. Benzin und Chauffeur sind nicht gratis. In nem Geschäft kostet Ladenfläche Miete. Und die Leute, die das ganze Bewirtschaften kosten auch noch bissl was.
Bei ner Testversion von 0,50€ macht weder MM noch Blizz einen Gewinn, glaub mir. Wird keine Vollversion gekauft, verlieren Blizz , als auch das Geschäft Geld.
Würde die CD gratis abgegeben, würde gehamstert. Das erlebe ich, wenn mal ne Gratis-Demo auf dem Kassenpult aufgelegt wird. 


> Ganz genau so 8,-- EUR zu verlangen um seinen Namen zu ändern oder 20,-- EUR für nen Servertransfer... ALSO wenns einer nicht mehr nötig hätte dann doch wohl blizz aber genau die machen´s


1. Servertarnsfer sind zu bestimmten Zeiten und bestimmten Servern gratis.
2. Wozu muss man denn den Namen ändern? Wenn ein Name gegen Richtlinien verstösst, "darf" (muss) man ihn GRATIS ändern.
3. Gäbe es keine Gebühren, würden tausende die ganze Zeit die Namen und die Server wechseln.


----------



## McDrake (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 02.01.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich Berufstätig bin und vielleicht Abends ein bis 2 Stunden spielen kann, würde es bei mir sicher länger dauern bis ich mal auf Level 70 komme.
> Und wenn ich mir die Map so ansehe ist das Spiel ja Irrsinnig gross. Und dann sieht das mit den 13 Euro schon anders aus, wenn man Monate dabeihängt.


So hab ich auch gespielt und war sehr lange dran, für meinen 70er 



> Vielleicht rechne ich ja falsch, aber die müssen sich ja dumm und dämlich verdienen.
> Auf der Verpackung steht ja gross " über 6 Mio Spieler Online"
> Nehmen wir mal an, abzüglich toter Accounts usw es sind 4 Mio. monatlich zahlende Kunden dabei die 13 Euro abdrücken. Macht dann in Summe:  52 Mio. Euro.


Das Monatsabo kostet nicht überall gleich viel.
Und ich hab bis jetzt kein einziges MMORPG gesehen, dass günstiger gewesen wäre, was natürlich kein Freischein sein soll.
Nur:
Warum darf einer, der ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt bringt, nicht auch Geld verdienen? Dass Blizz ihre Diablo-Server weiterhin frei zur Verfügung stellt und alte Spiele weiterhin patcht, wird zwar zur Kenntnis genommen, aber kaum lobenswert erwähnt.


----------



## kingston (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 02.01.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 02.01.2008 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du schon recht. Wenn Wow kostenlos wäre, würden viele Dinge nicht so  sein wie sie heute sind. Das muss es ja auch gar nicht. Aber einen zacken weniger  ( 6-7 Euro) und es würde diesen Schubser zum kaufen oder nicht kaufen wesentlich erleichtern.


----------



## McDrake (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 02.01.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du schon recht. Wenn Wow kostenlos wäre, würden viele Dinge nicht so  sein wie sie heute sind. Das muss es ja auch gar nicht. Aber einen zacken weniger  ( 6-7 Euro) und es würde diesen Schubser zum kaufen oder nicht kaufen wesentlich erleichtern.


Also Amazon verkauft das Game für EUR 11,45.
Für ein gutes Spiel nicht zu viel in meinen Augen, wenn man bedenkt, dass da immer noch eine schöne Karton-Box inkl. gutem Handbuch bekommt.
Da gibts andere Spiele, da bekommt man für den Preis ne DVD in ner CD-Hülle und das Handbuch ist als PDF drauf.

// oder redest du von de monatlichen Gebühren?
Auch da gibts verschiedene Modelle. Je mehr Monate man miteinander abonniert, desto günstiger kommt einem das.
Bei den Prepaid-Karten sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus. 
Aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema Verkauf/Ladenmiete ist nicht umsonst.


----------



## INU-ID (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Also nachdem ich WoW ja jetzt kennenlernen dürfte kann ich eines mit Sicherheit sagen: Der Preis ist absolut angemessen.

Man bekommt das Spiel inkl. einen Freimonat für ~10€. (ebay NEU für 6-12€)

Ein "normales" Game kostet ca. 30-50€ - und ist schon nach 10-15h durch. WoW hat man dann (zumindest als Neuling) gerade einmal kennengelernt, seinen Char auf einen Level (10-15) gebracht wo man gerade so erahnen kann was später noch auf einen zu kommt. Alleine das Erkunden aller Gegenden ohne das Erfüllen von Quests (was aufgrund der Gegner stellenweise recht schwierig ist) dauert schon ewig, so rießig ist die Spielwelt...

Und ja, die Grafik ist nicht mehr aktuell - und? Dafür ist sie "rund und stimmig" - und das ist viel wichtiger. Nach 20 Minuten zoggn ist man so "da drinne", das einem die Grafik gar nicht mehr (negativ) auffällt.Natürlich kann sie beim besten Willen nicht mit Oblivion mithalten - das brauch sie aber auch gar nicht.

Wo ich gerade dabei bin:

Gibt es irgendwelche WoW-Grafikmods?

Zb. möchte ich eine höhere Weitsicht haben, und das die Tiere nicht schon in 50 (?) Meter Entfernung verschwinden/auftauchen. Also nicht unbedingt etwas was die Texturen oder so durch höher aufgelöste ersetzt (so wie dieser HL2-Mod), sondern einfach nur etwas was die vorhandene Engine bzw. deren Einstellungen etwas aufbohrt. (mir gehts in erster Linie um die künstlich begrenzte Weitsicht und das stellenweise recht auffällige aufpoppen von Lebewesen in der Entfernung)

Was ich btw. besonders Klasse finde sind die verschiedenen Gegenden. Oblivion ist ja auch nicht gerade klein, aber doch irgendwie alles eine Gegend. Bei WoW gibts vom grünen Wald über verschiedene Wüsten bis zu dunklen Wäldern usw. fast alles was es auch in "natura" gibt.  

Edit. ok, 20€ fürn Char-Transfer ist schon ein stolzer Preis. Aber 3€? Da zahlen die ja drauf. Und ist der Support im Game nicht umsonst? Also diese Gamemaster? (sowas gibts doch da, oder? ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher) Und wie oft wechselt man schon den Server? Wo man ja auch nen neuen Char erstellen könnte... und Namen ändern? Wohl auch nur im Falle eines Verkaufs von Interesse)


----------



## Michael-Miggi (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hallo Drake, natürlich ist mir das alles klar^^ Ich meinte damit ja nur das Blizz ja z.b. auch nur 3,-- EUR verlangen könnte oder 10,-- EUR für transferieren. Und solche Testversionen im Laden einfach verschwinden lassen, sondern nur noch ein Onlineangebot. Warum braucht man dafür eine Verpackung mit Handbuch? Kann man doch gerne auch Online machen und der "Nicht jeder hat ein Inet" Ausrede funz hier ja auch nicht. Und wie bereits die ganze Welt wissen wird ist Blizz nicht gerade ein "armer" Publisher. Da könnten die doch auch mal der Comm was zu gute kommen lassen. Ich bleib dabei, soviel Geld für alles Mögliche verlangen, ja dass lass ich mir bei GW eingehen, die schauen müssen wie sie an Geld kommen aber doch nicht mehr bei Blizz.

Grüße


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 03.01.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und solche Testversionen im Laden einfach verschwinden lassen, sondern nur noch ein Onlineangebot. Warum braucht man dafür eine Verpackung mit Handbuch? Kann man doch gerne auch Online machen und der "Nicht jeder hat ein Inet" Ausrede funz hier ja auch nicht.


Ich glaub, wir reden aneinander vorbei 
Die Testversion gibts doch gratis im Internet, oder?


> Und wie bereits die ganze Welt wissen wird ist Blizz nicht gerade ein "armer" Publisher. Da könnten die doch auch mal der Comm was zu gute kommen lassen.


Von dem her gesehen, müsste CocaCola für eine Brause 0.05€ verlangen. So funktioniert die Marktwirtschaft aber nicht.


> Ich bleib dabei, soviel Geld für alles Mögliche verlangen, ja dass lass ich mir bei GW eingehen, die schauen müssen wie sie an Geld kommen aber doch nicht mehr bei Blizz.


Auch hier gilt. Auch du wirst bei einer Firma arbeiten, die auf Gewinn aus ist, oder? Nur wer genug Geld hat für neue Projekte bleibt unabhängig.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass Blizz jedes Jahr ein Game rausbringt.


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 03.01.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ist der Support im Game nicht umsonst? Also diese Gamemaster? (sowas gibts doch da, oder? ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher)


Doch, ist er.


----------



## kingston (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 02.01.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 02.01.2008 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich rede von den monatlichen Gebühren. Und soviel ich mitbekommen habe, belaufen sich die ja auf 13 Euro im Monat. Oder ist das falsch? Und hier meinte ich wären 6 oder 7 Euro angemessener. Denn dann würde ich nicht lange zögern und in die Welt eintauchen. Bin jetzt auf Stufe 10 ( welch Erfolg), aber es macht Spass. Musste mich gestern wieder um halb eins ins Bett zwingen. 
Nochmal, hier beim MM in Östereich haben sie die 14 Tage Testversion mit Cover und abgespeckter Anleitung um 50 Cent. Für jemanden der keine Flat hat, eine gute Alternative sich das SPiel mal zu holen und zu testen.

Wo finde ich eigentlich die Tarife? Auf der WOW Homepage? 

Ach ja, ich finde es wirklich arm, wenn in Goldhain ein Level 60 Druide meinen schwächlichen Krieger zum Duell auffordert und mich nach ablehnen des in meinen Augen sinnlosen Kampfes, schallend auslacht. Kommen die sich toll vor wenn sie einen Stufe 10 Krieger platt machen? 
Na ja, egal, es gibt ja auch tolle nette und hilfsbereite Char. die einem helfen oder andere die beim Kampf kurz vorm Tode stehen, und sich dann höflich bedanken, wenn ich ihnen aus der Klemme geholfen habe. Das ist dann einfach schön zu spielen.


----------



## TBrain (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 03.01.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal, hier beim MM in Östereich haben sie die 14 Tage Testversion mit Cover und abgespeckter Anleitung um 50 Cent. Für jemanden der keine Flat hat, eine gute Alternative sich das SPiel mal zu holen und zu testen.



mit der gekauften Testversion (zumindest die die ich hab) muss man aber trotzdem erstmal 1,5-2GB Patch-Dateien saugen. Also man sollte schon einen schnellen Anschluss haben oder eine Flat oder mindestens einen Kumpel bei dem man die Patches saugen kann.

So der Thread hier hat mich auf die Idee gebracht nochmal einen neuen Testaccount zu erstellen. Spiele dieses man für die Horde und bin jetzt Level 16


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 03.01.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede von den monatlichen Gebühren. Und soviel ich mitbekommen habe, belaufen sich die ja auf 13 Euro im Monat. Oder ist das falsch? Und hier meinte ich wären 6 oder 7 Euro angemessener.


Was angemessen ist oder nicht, entscheidet jeder Kunde für sich alleine. Wenn die 13 EUR derart unagemessen wären - wieso ist WoW das meistgespielte kommerzielle Online-Rollenspiel?
Ich bezweilfe nämlich, dass Blizzard eine Sekte ist, die ihre Mitglieder zum WoW-Spielen zwingt.


----------



## INU-ID (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hmpf...

Hab jetz mit nem (RL) Bekannten bissl gezockt und wollte mit meiner SN den Account zur Vollversion freischalten. Hab die SN auf der Website eingetragen, hat auch alles geklappt. (die 30 Tage laufen btw. erst nach den 10 Tagen, auch wenn man den Key vorher eingibt)

Nun beschwert sich allerdings WoW beim einloggen. Die Trial-Version wäre nicht mehr mit meinem Vollversion-Account kompatibel - ich solle WoW installieren.   

Da ich nur die SN gekauft hab, da hab ich natürlich keinen WoW-Datenträger hier. Ich dachte eigentlich auch das man - wie andere Spiele auch - ohne Datenträger spielen kann, also einfach alles runterlädt.

Oder kann man es downloaden, nur ich bekomme es nicht gebacken?  :-o 

Grüße

Edit: ah, gefunden.^^

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusade/download/index.html (runter scrollen)


----------



## kingston (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

So, nun geselle ich mich auch zu den WoW Spielern. Hab mir gestern die VV gekauft und gleich eine 60 Tage Gamecard dazu. Konnte ohne Probleme mit meinem Char. vom Testacc. weiterspielen. 
Jetzt hab ich auch ein paar Anfängerfragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt. 

Wie ist das mit den Gilden. Gerade gestern würde ich wieder angeflüstert ob ich bei einer Gilde einsteigen will. Glaub die hiess "Hokus Pokus". 
Wie ist das jetzt. Wenn ich mich einer Gilde anschliesse, bin ich da dann immer dabei oder kann ich die Gilde jederzeit verlassen? Kann man bei mehreren Gilden gleichzeitig Mitglied sein? Soll man sich überhaupt einer Gilde anschliessen wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt usw.?

Und wie ist das mit Waffen die gebunden sind? Hab das noch nicht begriffen.
Oft steht bei einer Waffe dabei, "wird beim aufheben an den Spieler gebunden "oder ist mit der Seele gebunden. 
Was hat es damit auf sich? Erst dachte ich, hoppala, jetzt kann ich die nicht mehr ablegen oder verkaufen. Aber das geht trotzdem. 
Bitte klärt mich auf.


mfg


----------



## Moemo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 18.01.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun geselle ich mich auch zu den WoW Spielern. Hab mir gestern die VV gekauft und gleich eine 60 Tage Gamecard dazu. Konnte ohne Probleme mit meinem Char. vom Testacc. weiterspielen.
> Jetzt hab ich auch ein paar Anfängerfragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt.
> 
> Wie ist das mit den Gilden. Gerade gestern würde ich wieder angeflüstert ob ich bei einer Gilde einsteigen will. Glaub die hiess "Hokus Pokus".
> ...



Du kannst jeder Zeit einer Gilde beitreten oder eben diese wieder verlassen, allerdings würde ich mich, bevor ich mich einer wildfremden Gilde anschließe, etwas über diese informieren.
Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, liegt ganz an dir und den Spielern, bzw. welche Anforderungen an dich gestellt werden.

Bei den Gegenständen gibt es zwei verschiedene Typen, erstens, die Gegenstände, die du in der ganzen Welt finden kannst, Items die erst beim Anlegen gebunden werden und somit noch über das AH verkäuflich sind und zweitens, Gegenstände, die du in Instanzen findest (oder durch eine Quest bekommst) und somit an dich gebunden sind (Seelengebunden) und somit nur noch an einen Händler verkäuflich sind.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 18.01.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun geselle ich mich auch zu den WoW Spielern. Hab mir gestern die VV gekauft und gleich eine 60 Tage Gamecard dazu. Konnte ohne Probleme mit meinem Char. vom Testacc. weiterspielen.
> Jetzt hab ich auch ein paar Anfängerfragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt.
> 
> Wie ist das mit den Gilden. Gerade gestern würde ich wieder angeflüstert ob ich bei einer Gilde einsteigen will. Glaub die hiess "Hokus Pokus".
> Wie ist das jetzt. Wenn ich mich einer Gilde anschliesse, bin ich da dann immer dabei oder kann ich die Gilde jederzeit verlassen? Kann man bei mehreren Gilden gleichzeitig Mitglied sein? Soll man sich überhaupt einer Gilde anschliessen wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt usw.?


Du kannst mit einem Charakter in genau einer Gilde sein. Hast du mehrere Charaktere auf deinem Account, kann jeder in unterschiedlichen Gilden sein.
Mit dem Chat-Kommando /gquit kannst du eine Gilde verlassen.

WoW stellt lediglich die "technischen Mittel" bereit, mit denen man eine Gilde verwalten kann. Inhalt/Zweck bzw "Philosophie" der Gilde ist rein von dem abhängig, was die Gildenmitglieder daraus machen.

Ob du also in einer bestimmte Gilde passt, hängt nur von dir und von den anderen Spielern in dieser Gilde ab.
Und ob du einer Gilde beitreten willst oder nicht, hängt auch von dir ab.



> Und wie ist das mit Waffen die gebunden sind? Hab das noch nicht begriffen.
> Oft steht bei einer Waffe dabei, "wird beim aufheben an den Spieler gebunden "oder ist mit der Seele gebunden.
> Was hat es damit auf sich? Erst dachte ich, hoppala, jetzt kann ich die nicht mehr ablegen oder verkaufen. Aber das geht trotzdem.
> Bitte klärt mich auf.mfg


Seelengebundene Gegenstände können nicht mehr an andere Charaktere weitergegeben werden.
Bei zB Diablo 2 wars noch so, dass man Gegenstände beliebig anlegen, benutzen und irgendwann einem anderen Charakter geben konnte.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Seelengebunden bedeutet man kann sie nur noch verkaufen, aber nicht mehr einem anderen Spieler geben. Das es Gegenstände gibt die man nur im Auktionshaus oder nur an einen Händler verkaufen kann ist mir neu, ich konnte bis jetzt alles verkaufen.

Das mit den Gilden hat sehr oft den Grund, das man 10 Leute brauch um einen zu gründen. Ich wurde bis jetzt XX mal angequatscht ob ich beitreten möchte - ich könnte aber sobald der 10te angenommen hat, die Gilde also gegründet ist - sofort wieder gehen. Lediglich 3-4 mal wurde ich gefragt ob ich nach der Gründung auch bleiben möchte, oder die Gilde war schon älter und suchte einfach noch aktive Mitglieder.

Sehr oft aber hat die Gilde nur einen Grund: Der Gründer möchte seinen "tollen" (mitunter eher fragwürdigen) Gildennamen im Titel haben, oder - was ich schon öfter gesehen hab - der Gründer möchte mehrere seiner chars in einer Gilde unterbringen, damit er es einfacher hat Gegenstände von Char A an Char B zu übergeben.

Wenn man wirklich einer Gilde beitreten will, dann sollte man eine nehmen die nicht erst 3 Tage alt ist...


Aber noch mal ne Frage von mir:

Wie funktioniert das mit dem AH? Ich war schon paar mal drinne, "sprech" mit dem Auktionator, klicke dann in dem Fenster rum - und sehe nicht einen Gegenstand der versteigert wird. Links klicke ich bei den Rubriken quasi alles durch, aber keine Auktion!?

Und lohnt es sich das AH zu besuchen? Also bekommt man auch lvl 15 oder lvl 20 Sachen dort schon gut los?

MFG INU.ID

PS: Ach ja, ich hatte ja neu angefangen, meine alten Chars gibts nicht mehr. Jetzt hab ich 3 neue, und zwar: Alianz: Hexer Moguler (atm lvl 25), Druidin Taklamakan (atm lvl 1 Horde: Tauren-Jäger Ulukai (atm lvl 24)


----------



## Moemo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Seelengebunden bedeutet man kann sie nur noch verkaufen, aber nicht mehr einem anderen Spieler geben. Das es Gegenstände gibt die man nur im Auktionshaus oder nur an einen Händler verkaufen kann ist mir neu, ich konnte bis jetzt alles verkaufen.



Gegenstände, die noch nicht an dich gebunden sind, kannst du natürlich nicht nur im Auktionshaus verkaufen, sondern auch beim Händler, nur ist die erste Möglichkeit gewinnbringender.



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch mal ne Frage von mir:
> 
> Wie funktioniert das mit dem AH? Ich war schon paar mal drinne, "sprech" mit dem Auktionator, klicke dann in dem Fenster rum - und sehe nicht einen Gegenstand der versteigert wird. Links klicke ich bei den Rubriken quasi alles durch, aber keine Auktion!?



Klickst du dann auch immer auf "Suchen"?   



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und lohnt es sich das AH zu besuchen? Also bekommt man auch lvl 15 oder lvl 20 Sachen dort schon gut los?



In diesem Levelbereich sollte es sich eigentlich lohnen, Gegenstände in das AH zu setzen, da diese relativ gut weggehen, falls der Realm voll von Twinks ist, die genug Gold haben.


----------



## TBrain (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

So habe jetzt auch die Vollversion  und bin auch frisch dabei sozusagen.

Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eigentlich? Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Das wäre man eine Abwechlung zu den üblichen 12 jährigen Kiddys, die sich auch so verhalten


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 18.01.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenstände, die noch nicht an dich gebunden sind, kannst du natürlich nicht nur im Auktionshaus verkaufen, sondern auch beim Händler, nur ist die erste Möglichkeit gewinnbringender.


Ich kann jeden Gegenstand beim Händler verkaufen, egal ob gebunden oder nicht.



> Klickst du dann auch immer auf "Suchen"?


Woher soll ich das wissen?   
Ich schau gleich mal nach...



> In diesem Levelbereich sollte es sich eigentlich lohnen, Gegenstände in das AH zu setzen, da diese relativ gut weggehen, falls der Realm voll von Twinks ist, die genug Gold haben.


Twinks? Was das denn? Ich erinnere - das hier ist der "WoW Noob-Thread" - Noobs fragen, Pr0s antworten.



			
				TBrain am 18.01.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> So habe jetzt auch die Vollversion  und bin auch frisch dabei sozusagen.


Wenn du die Vollversion hast, mach folgendes:

Erstell einen 10 Tage Testaccount. Wenn du dann die SN deines Originals eingibst, dann kannst du sofort WoW in vollem Umfang nutzen - es laufen aber erst die 10 Tage aus. (du kannst also 40 Tage WoW zocken)



> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eigentlich?


Also die meisten hier ausm Thread sind - soweit ich weiß - auf Forscherliga.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 18.01.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll man sich überhaupt einer Gilde anschliessen wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt usw.?



Deswegen ist es wichtig das man vorher sich informiert oder mit Leuten aus der Gilde spricht, was es für eine Gilde ist bzw. ob sie irgendetwas von einem erwarten. Es gibt da nämlich völlig unterschiedliche Gilden. Es gibt sehr strenge, bei denen gehts überspitzt fast so zu wie beim Militär und wenn man da lange Zeit nicht on ist, fliegt man auch raus. Sowas finde ich blöd und völlig übertrieben, es ist immerhin nur ein Spiel und sollte Spaß machen, die sehen das alles zu ernst. Dann gibt es RP-Gilden, da sind Leute drin, die vor allem RP miteinander möchten, also Rollenspiel  Und dann gibt es ganz normale Gilden, in denen es total locker zugeht und es denen auch nichts ausmacht, wenn man mal ein paar Wochen aussetzen müsste. Meine 5 Chars die ich hab, sind in 3 verschiedenen Gilden und die Leute sind da ganz locker. Keine Nerds, die sich nur in Nerdsprache unterhalten oder Kiddies, sondern ganz normale Leute.
Der Vorteil einer Gilde ist eben: Wenn dort Leute jeden Levels sind, hast du immer welche die dir beim questen oder in Instanzen helfen usw.
Aber ein Gildenbeitritt ist kein muss. Es gibt manche Leute die haben lvl70 Chars, waren aber noch nie in einer Gilde. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Du kannst natürlich auch in "unsere Gilde" kommen, wenn Du magst. Wir PCGler haben da ja eine Gilde, heißt "Dominanz" und da sind bis auf 1-2 Leute, alles nur Leute hier aus dem PC Games Forum.



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Also die meisten hier ausm Thread sind - soweit ich weiß - auf Forscherliga.



Wir sollten uns alle irgendwann mal dort treffen und mal einen saufen gehen oder so, wäre bestimmt witzig


----------



## TBrain (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 18.01.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte schon die Testversion und die hab ich jetzt auf die Vollversion umgestellt.

Ich hatte einen Charakter auf "Forscherliga" angefangen (Horde bis Lv 10). Mich hat dann aber gestört dass kein anderer Spieler im Startgebiet war und ich alles allein machen musste. Dann hab ich 2 andere Charaktere auf anderen Servern (Todeswache und Mithrillorden) angefangen. Bei ersterem hab ich relativ schnell andere Spieler gefunden. Aber das sind meisten Kiddys.

Wie hast dus geschafft so schnell mehrere Charaktere auf über Lv 20 zu bringen?  :-o


----------



## Damaskus (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ka ob die Frage schon beantwortet ist aber twinks sind einfach zweitchars.
btw hat wow nicht wie weiter vorne geschrieben derzeit 4 oder 6 Miollionen aktive accounts, sondern 9,1 Millionen (Stand November).


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 18.01.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast dus geschafft so schnell mehrere Charaktere auf über Lv 20 zu bringen?  :-o


Naja, am Anfang geht das ja noch sehr easy... eigentlich ist das finden des Ziels - und das Laufen dort hin - das schwierigste.   

Am besten immer mit 2-3 Chars spielen, dann sind die anderen "in der blauen Zone" (wo man sich erholt) während man mit einem spielt. Wenn der Balken unten blau ist, dann gibts doppelte EPs bei Gegner erledingen - so hab ich mal in 30 (oder 45?60?) Minuten ca. 10k-15k EPs mit Schweinen (in Seenhain) gesammelt die 2-3 lvl über mir waren. So lange war btw. der Balken bei mir noch nie blau.

Also am besten, wenn der Balken blau ist, schnell irgendwo hin (laufen, besser fliegen) wo man schnell so viele Gegner wie möglich - die 2-3 lvl über einem sind - erledigen kann.

Und ich war bis jetzt schon relativ oft im Startgebiet - und da warn immer Leute. (egal ob als Mensch in Nordhain, als Taure im Donnertaal (?), oder als Druide auf dieser Insel)

Hab btw. die Tage mit nem Bekannten gespielt der nen lvl 5x Char hat (58?) - der wußte nicht das man mit anderen "Rassen" (bzw. auch Alianz oder Horde) in einem anderen Startgebiet anfängt.  


*Ach ja, wegen AH*

Ich hab grad meinen ersten Gegenstand dort gekauft. (mit Sofortkauf)
Ich hab auch gehört wie das Geld geklingelt hat (ich hab ihn also bezahlt), aber er taucht nicht in meinem Inventar auf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ach ja, wegen AH*
> 
> Ich hab grad meinen ersten Gegenstand dort gekauft. (mit Sofortkauf)
> Ich hab auch gehört wie das Geld geklingelt hat (ich hab ihn also bezahlt), aber er taucht nicht in meinem Inventar auf.



Du musst danach zum Briefkasten, dort kannst du den Gegenstand dann nehmen  Wird dir immer zugeschickt.


----------



## TBrain (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ach ja, wegen AH*
> 
> Ich hab grad meinen ersten Gegenstand dort gekauft. (mit Sofortkauf)
> Ich hab auch gehört wie das Geld geklingelt hat (ich hab ihn also bezahlt), aber er taucht nicht in meinem Inventar auf.



Die AH-Sachen bekommst du über den Briefkasten.

Hast du auf Forscherliega einen Charakter der Horde? Ich hab da den Lv10 Magier und der heißt "Infernal"

Hmm mit dem einen Charakter - Untoter Hexenmeister der auf Lv19 ist gehen mir jetzt irgendwie die Quests aus die ich noch selbst schaffe   Was tut man am besten dagegen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hat jemand auch einen Char im Orc/Troll Startgebiet? Ich war bisher immer Verfechter der Allianz, hab aber neulich mal einen Char auf Hordenseite angefangen. Ist eine Troll-Jägerin auf lvl11.

Achja, macht ihr eigentlich auch Rollenspiel? Wenn ja, dann solltet ihr euch flagrsp2 laden. Damit könnt ihr eurem Char auch einen Nachnamen verpassen, ihm einen Titel geben und wenn ihr möchtet auch weitere Angaben zum Char machen.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst danach zum Briefkasten, dort kannst du den Gegenstand dann nehmen  Wird dir immer zugeschickt.


Joa, ich hab nen anderen Hexer gefragt - ich vergesse immer wieder das da ja lauter "Menschen" rumlaufen die man ja (fast alles) fragen kann.   

Is halt noch bissl ungewohnt...^^



			
				TBrain am 18.01.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du auf Forscherliega einen Charakter der Horde? Ich hab da den Lv10 Magier und der heißt "Infernal"


Bei der Horde hab ich nur einen Tauren-Jäger (lvl 22 oder 24). Wenn du Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid.^^



> Hmm mit dem einen Charakter - Untoter Hexenmeister der auf Lv19 ist gehen mir jetzt irgendwie die Quests aus die ich noch selbst schaffe   Was tut man am besten dagegen?


Ich quatsch - wenn ich denn mal dran denke ^^ - einfach einen an. Leider weiß ich nicht (und hab noch nicht danach gefragt, man will ja nicht als kompletter Idiot da stehen -.-) wie man in so einen "Channel" reinkommt, da kannst du dann alle fragen.

Oder du gehst in die gegend wo du die Quest erledigen mußt, und tippst dann "/wer" (ohne ") in die Chatzeile. Dann werden die alle in deiner Gegend angezeigt, die kannst du dann fragen ob sie dir helfen möchten.

Eines muß ich sagen, wenn ich denn mal gefragt habe, dann wurde mir (bis jetzt!) auch immer geholfen - auch wenn die Quest (zb. Todesmine) auch mal 30 Minuten oder länger dauert.  

An meinem ersten oder 2ten WoW-Tag ist dieser angeblich 6x Jahre alte Kerl mit 3 Begleitern/Freunden/Mitspielern bestimmt 2h mit mir da rum gelaufen, hat mir dies und das erklärt/gezeigt und bei Qs geholfen. Fand ich cool.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich quatsch - wenn ich denn mal dran denke ^^ - einfach einen an. Leider weiß ich nicht (und hab noch nicht danach gefragt, man will ja nicht als kompletter Idiot da stehen -.-) wie man in so einen "Channel" reinkommt, da kannst du dann alle fragen.



Wenn du zum Beispiel was in den Allgemeinen Channel schreiben willst, musst du vorher /1 eingeben, Leertaste und dann deinen Text. /2 für Handelschannel usw. 

Also wenn du zum Beispiel nach Hilfe suchst:  /1 Suche Hilfe für Quest "XY".


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du zum Beispiel was in den Allgemeinen Channel schreiben willst, musst du vorher /1 eingeben, Leertaste und dann deinen Text. /2 für Handelschannel usw.
> 
> Also wenn du zum Beispiel nach Hilfe suchst:  /1 Suche Hilfe für Quest "XY".


Cool, danke.    (1 = Allgemein, 2 = Handel - und weiter? kann ich mir ne Liste ingame anzeigen lassen?)

Was ich gerade mit entsetzen feststellen mußte:

Ich hab Sachen (zb. Stäbe/Zauberstäbe) die beim Händler vielleicht 10-20 Silber bringen - im AH hingegen für zb. 50 Gold angeboten/verkauft werden.   (ich hab sie u.a in Gruppenquests erbeutet)

Das schlimme ist -  meine sind seelengebunden weil ich sie schon mal angelegt hab.   

Verflucht noch eins, jetz bekomme ich nur einen Bruchteil von dem was ich hätte bekommen können - und 20-30 (oder 50!!!) Gold sind schon ne Menge Holz... (ich hab gerade mal 6 Gold -.-)

Oder kann man sie - evtl. mittels zauber - wieder "entbinden"?

*heul*


----------



## TBrain (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand auch einen Char im Orc/Troll Startgebiet? Ich war bisher immer Verfechter der Allianz, hab aber neulich mal einen Char auf Hordenseite angefangen. Ist eine Troll-Jägerin auf lvl11.
> 
> Achja, macht ihr eigentlich auch Rollenspiel? Wenn ja, dann solltet ihr euch flagrsp2 laden. Damit könnt ihr eurem Char auch einen Nachnamen verpassen, ihm einen Titel geben und wenn ihr möchtet auch weitere Angaben zum Char machen.



Ich habe wie gesagt einen Lv11 Troll-Magier auf Forscherliga und einen Lv20 Troll-Krieger auf Der Mithrilorden.

Auf welchem ist denn dein Charakter? Und wieso spielst du eine Jägerin? Willst du mir etwa die Illusion nehmen dass alle weiblichen Charaktere auch im RL weiblich sind?   



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines muß ich sagen, wenn ich denn mal gefragt habe, dann wurde mir (bis jetzt!) auch immer geholfen - auch wenn die Quest (zb. Todesmine) auch mal 30 Minuten oder länger dauert.
> 
> An meinem ersten oder 2ten WoW-Tag ist dieser angeblich 6x Jahre alte Kerl mit 3 Begleitern/Freunden/Mitspielern bestimmt 2h mit mir da rum gelaufen, hat mir dies und das erklärt/gezeigt und bei Qs geholfen. Fand ich cool.^^



Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich zusammen mit einer Priesterin so einen Gruppenquest gemacht. Da ich ein paar Stufen unter ihr war hatte ich des Quest noch nicht und ich musste erst von Pontius zu Pilatus laufen um den Quest zu kriegen. Sie (?) hat dann sicher 1/2 Stunde gewartet bis ich endlich den Quest hatte und wir starten konnten. Und dann musste ich mich noch ständig entschuldigen weil ich so ein Noob mit dem Hexenmeister war   Natürlich alles in Rollenspielsprache


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein geht leider nicht, deswegen sollte man es sich sehr gut überlegen bevor man etwas anlegt.
Aber ich mach das auch so. Sammle wirklich jeden Mist und verkaufe ihn dann im AH. So hab ich auch meine rund 600 Gold gemacht, die ich fürs Epic Mount (schnelles Reittier) brauchte. Ja, da bin ich froh drüber das ich bisher alles alleine geschafft hab, ohne mir von jemand was leihen zu müssen 
Wenn man dann später richtig gute Taschen hat und für 80 und mehr Gegenstände Platz hat, kann man so richtig gut Gold machen


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dann später richtig gute Taschen hat und für 80 und mehr Gegenstände Platz hat, kann man so richtig gut Gold machen



Nur wie viel später? Ich hab grad mit ner 20-Platz Tasche geliebäugelt - bis ich den Preis gesehen hab -.- (350 Gold, soviel hab ich noch nichtmal mit allen Chars zusammen "erwirtschaftet")

@TBrain: Hab deinen Infernal mal bei meinem Tauren in die FL aufgenommen.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 18.01.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Ich habe wie gesagt einen Lv11 Troll-Magier auf Forscherliga und einen Lv20 Troll-Krieger auf Der Mithrilorden.
> 
> Auf welchem ist denn dein Charakter? Und wieso spielst du eine Jägerin? Willst du mir etwa die Illusion nehmen dass alle weiblichen Charaktere auch im RL weiblich sind?



Auf Forscherliga, hab da 5 Chars und 4 davon sind weiblich   Ganz einfach, weil ich finde das die Männer bei den meisten Völkern irgendwie blöd aussehen, während die Frauen recht hübsch sind. Bestes Beispiel sind die Draenei..die Männer sind da so fett und klobig, haben voll die komischen Hände, während die weiblichen sehr elegant wirken. Daher spiel ich fast nur weibliche Chars. Ich hab auch gemerkt, das man da eher geholfen bekommt und sich manchmal welche sogar freiwillig melden und fragen "Kann ich dir irgendwie helfen?". Nachteil ist natürlich, dass man dann auch manchmal voll angebaggert wird oder dir irgendwelche Notgeilen Typen ihre Lebensgeschichte erzählen, ist aber dann voll lustig   
Das gibt es übrigens aber auch umgekehrt, ich kenn da auch welche die im RL Frauen sind und mit männlichen Chars spielen 
Meine Chars sind: (Nachtelf Druidin lvl64), (Mensch Hexenmeister lvl61), (Nachtelf Priesterin lvl30), (Dreanei Schamanin lvl15) und (Troll Jägerin lvl11)


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.....die 20er sind wirklich zu teuer, die kann ich mir mit meinem lvl64 Char auch nicht leisten. Da hab ich grad 5 16er. Da kostet eine Netherstofftasche im moment im AH so zwischen 6 und 7 Gold.

Achja und mein Hordenchar heißt Meraja (RP: Meraja De'Zhoul), falls man sich da mal über den Weg läuft


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.01.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich gerade mit entsetzen feststellen mußte:
> 
> Ich hab Sachen (zb. Stäbe/Zauberstäbe) die beim Händler vielleicht 10-20 Silber bringen - im AH hingegen für zb. 50 Gold angeboten/verkauft werden.   (ich hab sie u.a in Gruppenquests erbeutet)
> 
> ...


Gegenstände, die du durch Quests als Belohnung bekommst, sind eigentlich immer "beim Aufheben gebunden".
Und, nein, einmal gebunden, immer gebunden - wenn nciht, könnte man's ja gleich lassen mit der Binderei. *g*


----------



## INU-ID (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.01.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, nein, einmal gebunden, immer gebunden - wenn nciht, könnte man's ja gleich lassen mit der Binderei. *g*


Naja, hätte ja sein können das irgendwo ein mächtiger zauberer lebt der solche gegenstände wieder "entbinden" (*g*) kann.   

Jedenfalls hab ich jetz mal zwei frisch erbeutete Gegenstände ins AH gestellt. Dabei mußte ich eine Anzahlung zahlen (einmal 4 und einmal 8 Silber, ganz schon viel Geld) - was für eine Anzahlung? Gebühren für die Auktion? Kommt hinterher auch noch Verkaufsprovision dazu? Dann wirds ja fast ein Verlustgeschäft... *g*

Aber die  Preise sind verdammt "krass". Ich hab eine Messer (Messer Schneide) dort eingestellt für welches mir ein Händler 22S geben wollte (so ein einzigartiges, blauer Name). Zuerst wollte ich 40 Silber nehmen - und hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen. Dann hab ich geschaut - um einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben - was andere dafür wollen. Einer wollte ca. 1G und 20S, was ja schon viel ist, aber 5-6 mal war exakt dieses Messer dort für 20-40Gold im Angebot.   

Ihr Pr0s habt doch schon Erfahrung, wie hoch sind die Chancen dort was verkauft zu bekommen? Meine Preise sind jedenfalls die günstigsten dort, falls das was zu sagen hat.


----------



## McDrake (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Allgemein bei Auktionen:
1. Bin ein Gelegenheitsspieler und verkauf alles was ich finde. In meinem speziellen Fall wären das Kräuter, Felle und den Rest den ich finde.
Bin damit mehr als gut über die Runden gekommen.
2. Immer maximale Dauer für die Auktionsdauer anklicken
4. Schau, was die anderen für Preise im AH verlangen.
1 Gold (Silber) weniger als der Rest ist schon mal ein Argument bei Dir zu kaufen.
5. Niedriger Einstiegspreis (nicht unter dem NPS-Preis!), relativ hoher Sofortskaufpreis.. Wer was sofort will, soll zahlen.
6. Wenns nicht bei ersten Mal klappt, einer geht noch... die Kosten werden zurückerstattet.


----------



## kingston (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.01.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst natürlich auch in "unsere Gilde" kommen, wenn Du magst. Wir PCGler haben da ja eine Gilde, heißt "Dominanz" und da sind bis auf 1-2 Leute, alles nur Leute hier aus dem PC Games Forum.



Das wär natürlich fein. Ist die Gilde auf Allianz oder Horde? Ich bin auf Seiten der Allianz und zur Zeit mit meinem Krieger(Mensch) auf Stufe 17. Habt ihr Verpflichtungen? Kann ich trotzdem alleine durch die Gegend ziehen? Wie stehts bei euch mit der Sprache? Mir fällt erschreckend oft auf, das obwohl Forscherliga ein RP Realm ist, trotzdem viel in , na ja, Kiddysprache gesprochen wird und kaum jemand sich wirklich an die RP Gesetze haltet. Finde ich schade.

Eine Noob Frage wieder von mir. Was ist bei WoW effektiver, Einhand mit Schild oder 2Handwaffen. Hab bis jetzt immer nur Questbelohnunge als Waffen und überlege mir ein schickes 2 Handschwert zu kaufen. Oder reichen Anfangs die Belohnungswaffen allemal? Ich hab auch Schmiedekunst gelernt. Gibt es generell bessere Waffen zu kaufen oder ist es besser zu schmieden?  
Und kann es sein das man ab einer gewissen Stufe keine EP mehr bekommt wenn man zu niedrige Stufen tötet. Ich bilde mir ein wenn ich einen Stufe 5 Defia töte bekomm ich keine EP mehr.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe um uns den Einstieg zu erleichtern.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 20.01.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Noob Frage wieder von mir. Was ist bei WoW effektiver, Einhand mit Schild oder 2Handwaffen. Hab bis jetzt immer nur Questbelohnunge als Waffen und überlege mir ein schickes 2 Handschwert zu kaufen. Oder reichen Anfangs die Belohnungswaffen allemal? Ich hab auch Schmiedekunst gelernt. Gibt es generell bessere Waffen zu kaufen oder ist es besser zu schmieden?


Wenn du alleine spielst, dann musst/solltest du Schaden machen. Also Schild weg. Ob du dann mit einer 2h-Waffe herumläufst oder mit mit zwei 1h-Waffen, ist dir überlassen.
1h+Schild ist beim Krieger eher für's Gruppenspiel: du bist der Spieler, der die Gegner auf sich lenkt, damit die anderen Spieler Schaden machen können, ohne von den Gegnern attakiert zu werden. Das Schild ist dann wichtig, damit der Heiler im Hintergrund, weniger Schaden "wegheilen" muss, wenn 3 Gegner auf dir herumhaken. 



> Und kann es sein das man ab einer gewissen Stufe keine EP mehr bekommt wenn man zu niedrige Stufen tötet. Ich bilde mir ein wenn ich einen Stufe 5 Defia töte bekomm ich keine EP mehr.


Jo, musst nur die Farbe der Stufe der Gegner ansehen: rot/gelb/grün gibt Exp (rot evtl nicht, weil der Gegner zu schwer sein könnte... *gg*), grau gibt keine Erfahrung mehr.


----------



## TBrain (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

So, ich hab auch noch ein paar Noob-Fragen 

Ich hab jetzt einen Troll-Krieger aus Stufe 21

Der kann im Moment nur Einhänder-Äxte tragen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwie die Fähigkeit zu lernen, auch Zweihänder zu tragen? Oder Schwerter? Wenn man nur mit Einhänder-Äxten kann ist man schon etwas eingeschränkt finde ich.   

Was würdet ihr sagen welche Berufe empfehlenswert sind? Ich hab jetzt bei 2 Charakteren Bergbau genommen. Ist das OK? Bei dem Hexenmeister hab ich dann noch Schneiderei gewählt, weil ich ja Stoffträger bin und bei dem Krieger noch Schmiedekunst - wegen den Rüstungen... 

...oder hab ich mich damit "verskillt" :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 20.01.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab auch noch ein paar Noob-Fragen
> 
> Ich hab jetzt einen Troll-Krieger aus Stufe 21
> 
> Der kann im Moment nur Einhänder-Äxte tragen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwie die Fähigkeit zu lernen, auch Zweihänder zu tragen? Oder Schwerter? Wenn man nur mit Einhänder-Äxten kann ist man schon etwas eingeschränkt finde ich.


Als Krieger bist du in der Lage alle Waffen zu benutzen (ausser Zauberstäbe). Geh in einer Stadt zu einer Wache und frage nach dem Waffenmeister. Der bringt dir bei, wie du mit einer neuen Waffenart umzugehen hast (sprich: du lernst zB den Skill "Zweihandäxte").
Du kannst auch vom Waffenmeister erfahren, was andere Waffenmeister in anderen Städten dir beibringen können.
Ich kenn's nur von der Hordeseite: zB Schwerter kann man in Undercity erlernen, Stäbe in Thunder Bluff, etc.



> Was würdet ihr sagen welche Berufe empfehlenswert sind? Ich hab jetzt bei 2 Charakteren Bergbau genommen. Ist das OK? Bei dem Hexenmeister hab ich dann noch Schneiderei gewählt, weil ich ja Stoffträger bin und bei dem Krieger noch Schmiedekunst - wegen den Rüstungen...
> 
> ...oder hab ich mich damit "verskillt" :-o


Verskillen gibts nicht. Du kannst alles wieder "verlernen" und einen neuen Beruf wählen. Der alte beruf, dein "Skill" darin und gelernte Muster, Rezepte und Pläne gehen aber komplett verloren!

Ich persönlich mag das Craften in WoW nicht sonderlich, da die wirklich brauchbaren Dinge erst sehr spät und nur mit exorbitanten Materialkosten herzustellen sind.
Beim Leveln eines Charakters ist es leider meistens so, dass du Rohstoffe für herstellbare gegenstände deiner Stufe erst in Gegenden finden kannst, die noch zu hoch für dich sind. Und wenn du die Sachen dann herstellen kannst, gibt's schon Besseres durch Questbelohnungen.
IMO ist die Berufswahl von WoW eher gegen "Ende" interessant.
Andererseits macht es dann durchaus auch wieder Spass, seinen Beruf zu pflegen. Bisserl Abwechslung. 
Wenn ich nun einen neuen Char beginnen würde, würde ich zwei Sammelberufe nehmen, zB Bergbau und Kürschner/Blumenpflücken. Hochstufige Spieler sind faul, aber reich, und kaufen dir den gesammelten Kram gerne für mehrere Gold ab (zB 20 Kupferbarren für 2g bis 5g - je nach Tageskurs *g*).


----------



## TBrain (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 20.01.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Super danke... mein Charakter kann jetzt Zweihänder tragen. Ich wünsche mir nur gerade dass ich die Zweihänderaxt die ich im Inventar hatte nicht verkauft hätte. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen Reittieren auf denen die hochstufigen Charaktäre ständig zur die Gegend reiten? Ab wann sind die verfügbar und was kosten die in etwa (ich nehme mal an dass man die kaufen muss).


----------



## Moemo (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 22.01.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 20.01.2008 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reittiere sind ab Stufe 40 verfügbar. Mit Stufe 40 ist ein Reittier mit 60% erhöhter Geschwindikgeit zu erhalten, mit 60 ein Reittier mit 100% und mit 70 entweder ein Flugreittier mit 60% oder 280%.

Stufe 40: mit Ruf Respektvoll bei jeweiliger Fraktion 85 Gold (Reiten + Mount)
Stufe 60: "                  "                        "                  "             zwischen 800 - 1000 Gold (so genau habe ich das nicht mehr im Kopf)
Stufe 70: Langsames Flugreittier kostet in etwa 1000 (oder 1100 Gold?) und das Schnelle kostet etwas mehr als 5000 Gold.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 20.01.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär natürlich fein. Ist die Gilde auf Allianz oder Horde? Ich bin auf Seiten der Allianz und zur Zeit mit meinem Krieger(Mensch) auf Stufe 17. Habt ihr Verpflichtungen? Kann ich trotzdem alleine durch die Gegend ziehen? Wie stehts bei euch mit der Sprache? Mir fällt erschreckend oft auf, das obwohl Forscherliga ein RP Realm ist, trotzdem viel in , na ja, Kiddysprache gesprochen wird und kaum jemand sich wirklich an die RP Gesetze haltet. Finde ich schade.



Die Gilde ist auf Allianzseite und bei uns gibt es keine Verpflichtungen. Selbst wenn Du mal lange Zeit nicht spielen könntest, wäre das absolut kein Problem.
Und wegen des RP: Ja, das find ich sehr schade. Aber das ist die Schuld von Blizzard. Die hätten von Anfang an hart durchgreifen sollen und die Leute, die kein Interesse an RP haben, sofort auf die anderen Realms schicken sollen.
Es nervt nämlich einfach immer tierisch, wenn man dauernd ein "lol" "omg" oder "xD" in den öffentlichen Channels sieht. Spricht man die Leute dann manchmal an, fragen sie einen was RP überhaupt ist oder sagen, dass sie RP total blöd finden. Da klatsch ich mir immer gegen den Kopf. Warum spielen solche Leute nicht auf normalen Servern, wenn sie nicht mal wissen was RP ist oder überhaupt keine Interesse daran haben? Irgendwie sagen alle RP-ler da, dass sie diese Leute am liebsten alle vom Server schmeißen würden, weil die allen mächtig auf den Keks gehen. Wie einmal, da haben sich zwei eine dreiviertelstunde in Sturmwind hingestellt und die ganze Zeit irgendwas in Schweizer-Deutsch gelabert, unglaublich. Warum flüstern die sowas nicht miteinander? Deswegen sollte man, wenn man Interesse an RP hat, sowas wie flagrsp2 installieren, daran erkennt man nämlich wer interesse an RP hat. Ich z.B. mach das sehr gerne 



			
				Moemo am 22.01.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Reittiere sind ab Stufe 40 verfügbar. Mit Stufe 40 ist ein Reittier mit 60% erhöhter Geschwindikgeit zu erhalten, mit 60 ein Reittier mit 100% und mit 70 entweder ein Flugreittier mit 60% oder 280%.
> 
> Stufe 40: mit Ruf Respektvoll bei jeweiliger Fraktion 85 Gold (Reiten + Mount)
> Stufe 60: "                  "                        "                  "             zwischen 800 - 1000 Gold (so genau habe ich das nicht mehr im Kopf)
> Stufe 70: Langsames Flugreittier kostet in etwa 1000 (oder 1100 Gold?) und das Schnelle kostet etwas mehr als 5000 Gold.



Also ich hab für mein Reittierchen auf Stufe 60 510 Gold fürs reiten und 80 Gold fürs Tier bezahlt, also 590  Kommt halt auch immer an, welchen Ruf man hat, je besser desto billiger wird es.
Und wegen des Flugreittieres, wenn man Druide ist bekommt man eins schon mit Stufe 68.


----------



## TBrain (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.01.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gilde ist auf Allianzseite und bei uns gibt es keine Verpflichtungen. Selbst wenn Du mal lange Zeit nicht spielen könntest, wäre das absolut kein Problem.



Ich bin jetzt mit einem meiner Charaktere in eine Gilde eingetreten. Jetzt haben die eine Regel aufgestellt, dass jeder 1x pro Woche einen Goldbetrag in die Gildenkasse einzahlen soll...

...dazu hab ich aber gar keinen Bock   

...ist so eine Regel "normal" in Gilden?  :-o


----------



## Moemo (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 25.01.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2008 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So etwas ist im Prinzip schon "normal", kommt aber auch darauf an, für was du denn diesen Betrag bezahlst.
Wäre es sozusagen eine Leistung, damit du Homepage, Teamspeak und Inhalte (Flasks, Tränke usw) aus der Gildenbank benutzen kannst, dann wäre es gerechtfertigt.
Wobei mir soetwas bisher nicht unter gekommen ist, in meinem jetzigen Raid müsste ich auch kein Gold entrichten, damit ich irgendwelche Vorzüge nutzen kann, vorallem, da ich in keiner Gilde bin  , von anderen Raidmitgliedern ist mir soetwas auch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## TBrain (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Moemo am 25.01.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas ist im Prinzip schon "normal", kommt aber auch darauf an, für was du denn diesen Betrag bezahlst.
> Wäre es sozusagen eine Leistung, damit du Homepage, Teamspeak und Inhalte (Flasks, Tränke usw) aus der Gildenbank benutzen kannst, dann wäre es gerechtfertigt.



Ja so in etwa. Die haben TS - nutze ich aber nicht und daran hab ich auch kein Interesse. Dann wollen sie halt mehr Fächer für die Gildenbank und man hat Zugriff auf die Gildenbank. Das ist mir aber im Prinzip alles egal und will es auch gar nicht nutzen. 

naja mal schauen was sie machen wenn ich nicht zahle ^^


----------



## INU-ID (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich finde es kommt auf die Gilde und den Goldbetrag an...

Ich zb hab bei "unserer" Gilde auch schon das eine oder andere Goldstück eingezahlt, schließlich haben die Jungs mir auch schon bei der einen oder anderen (in der Regel Gruppen-) Quest geholfen.

Gerade mit dem AH läßt sich doch gutes Gold verdienen, da sollte das eine oder andere Goldstück nicht weh tun. (ich zahle ja einfach so - freiwillig - mal was ein, ich denke eine Gilde die "wöchentlich" Gold von mir sehen *will* würde ich relativ schnell wieder verlassen, alle 4 Wochen ma so ungefähr 1-3 Gold wäre ja noch ok... wenn einem die Gilde das Wert ist)


----------



## TBrain (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 26.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es kommt auf die Gilde und den Goldbetrag an...
> 
> Ich zb hab bei "unserer" Gilde auch schon das eine oder andere Goldstück eingezahlt, schließlich haben die Jungs mir auch schon bei der einen oder anderen (in der Regel Gruppen-) Quest geholfen.
> 
> Gerade mit dem AH läßt sich doch gutes Gold verdienen, da sollte das eine oder andere Goldstück nicht weh tun. (ich zahle ja einfach so - freiwillig - mal was ein, ich denke eine Gilde die "wöchentlich" Gold von mir sehen *will* würde ich relativ schnell wieder verlassen, alle 4 Wochen ma so ungefähr 1-3 Gold wäre ja noch ok... wenn einem die Gilde das Wert ist)



Kiene Ahnung. Ich bin jetzt z.B. Lv. 26 und hab knapp 14 Gold - Vielleicht mach ich da auch was falsch bei der Goldbeschaffung.  :-o 

Auf jeden Fall wollen die jetzt knapp 2 Gold pro Woche.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 26.01.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 26.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles sammeln was nur geht und was man nicht braucht alles entweder beim Händler oder im AH verkaufen....Aber das mit der Gilde find ich wirklich nicht fein, dass man gezwungen wird, Gold einzubezahlen, sowas sollte ja immer auf freiwilliger Basis laufen. Lass dich da bloß nicht übern Tisch ziehen. Wie heißt die Gilde denn? Ist die auf Horde oder Allianzseite? Da würd ich mir wirklich mal Gedanken machen, ob das wirklich die richtige Gilde für dich ist.
Ich hab auch grad mal 20 Gold in die Gildenbank eingezahlt, aber sowas mach ich freiwillig. Und später verdient man das Gold auch viel besser, bin grad lvl66 und hab 500 Gold. Hab gestern eine Gruppenquestreihe gemacht, da gabs pro abgegebener Quest 11 Gold hehe


----------



## Iceman (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 26.01.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kiene Ahnung. Ich bin jetzt z.B. Lv. 26 und hab knapp 14 Gold - Vielleicht mach ich da auch was falsch bei der Goldbeschaffung.  :-o
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wollen die jetzt knapp 2 Gold pro Woche.



Nö, dass ist mit dem Level schon ok wenn man keinen 70er hat.

2G pro Woche auch von Neuanfängern zu verlangen ist ziemlich unverschämt imo. Für nen 70er ist das nen Betrag den man absolut locker bezahlen kann, aber für Lowlevels ist das viel zu viel.


----------



## INU-ID (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 26.01.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kiene Ahnung. Ich bin jetzt z.B. Lv. 26 und hab knapp 14 Gold - Vielleicht mach ich da auch was falsch bei der Goldbeschaffung.  :-o


14 Gold ist doch OK, sofern deine Ausrüstung "stimmt". (du also nicht in Lumpen rumläufst*g*)

Einfach mal das AH biss beobachten. Ich hab bis vor paar Tagen auch nur an NPCs verkauft - und war stolz wie Oscar als ich mein erstes Goldstück beisammen hatte   (ich kauf allerdings auch recht viel)

Im AH kann man auch mal 10 Gold und mehr am Tag verdienen. (ich hatte die Tage mal 50 Gold an einem Tag im AH "verdient")

@WoW-Pr0s: könnt ihr mal ne gescheite DL-Seite von diesem flagrsp2 verlinken? Ich hab eben ma paar Minuten gegoolt - und nur Rotz gefunden. (viel Blabla in Form von Threads und Torrent Geruisel, aber nix zum saugen)


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 27.01.2008 05:55 schrieb:
			
		

> @WoW-Pr0s: könnt ihr mal ne gescheite DL-Seite von diesem flagrsp2 verlinken? Ich hab eben ma paar Minuten gegoolt - und nur Rotz gefunden. (viel Blabla in Form von Threads und Torrent Geruisel, aber nix zum saugen)



http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/3694/

MfG Jimini


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 26.01.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 2G pro Woche auch von Neuanfängern zu verlangen ist ziemlich unverschämt imo. Für nen 70er ist das nen Betrag den man absolut locker bezahlen kann, aber für Lowlevels ist das viel zu viel.


Genau meine Meinung - eine Gilde, die von einem <40er 2 Gold pro Woche haben will, würde ich sofort verlassen.
Seit dem schnelleren Leveln hat doch jetzt eh noch mehr Probleme, mit Lvl 40 an sein Mount zu kommen.

Sobald ne Handvoll lvl 70er in der Gilde sind, würde ich - falls denn ein Gildenbeitrag überhaupt sein muß - frühestens mit den 50ern anfangen, denn alles, was die darunter sich mitunter stundenlang zusammenfarmen müßten, hat ein Lvl 70er doch eh nach einer Handvoll Mobs deutlich schneller gefarmt ...

Vor allem: Was bekommst du für die 2G ?
Darfst du dafür nur in der Gilde bleiben, oder gibt's als Tank erstattete Repkosten, für Heiler  Manatränke umsonst oder ähnliche Vergütungen?


----------



## TBrain (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Worrel am 27.01.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 26.01.2008 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Regel ist so: 6 Silber pro Level, also Level 10: 60 Silber, Level 20: 1Gold 20Silber, Level 30: 1Gold 80 Silber usw.

Der höchste in der Gilde hat im Moment Level 49 und ich bin mit Level 26 der mit der dritthöchsten Stufe.

Zuerst war es so, dass sie einem auch aus der Gilde ausschließen wollten wenn man nicht zahlt, aber nachdem daraufhin schon einige selbst ausgetreten sind, sind sie da zurückgerudert. Jetzt geht es nur noch um den Zugriff auf den Gildentresor.

Ich hatte dann gestern noch einen kurzen Chat mit dem Gründer der Gilde bei dem ich ihm gesagt hab dass mir die Regel zu hart ist und die wöchentliche Zahlung zu stressig. Daraufhin hat er mich degradiert, so dass ich nun nichts mehr aus dem Tresor nehmen kann (damit kann ich leben, aber reinlegen werd ich jetzt natürlich auch nichts mehr...). 

P.S. der Goldgewinn kommt aber so langsam etwas in Schwung. Hab gestern ein paar Silberbarren im AH verkauft - wusste gar nicht das die so gut weggehen.


----------



## Damaskus (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

ich würde da nichts zahlen wenn es pflicht ist  Und schon gar nicht als nicht 70er.
In meiner Gilde gibt's so eine regelung nicht, aber da kennt man natürlich die stammmitglieder auch schon eher (gibts seit märz 2005), da läuft das dann ohne starre regeln ab.


----------



## INU-ID (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.01.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/3694/
> 
> MfG Jimini



Cool, danke.  

Edit: Habs ausgefüllt und alles, hab es dann mal im Spiel kurz deaktiviert - und jetz isses weg. Das Zeichen über der Minikarte ist verschwunden - und ich weiß net wie ichs wieder einschalten kann.


----------



## kingston (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 26.01.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Kiene Ahnung. Ich bin jetzt z.B. Lv. 26 und hab knapp 14 Gold - Vielleicht mach ich da auch was falsch bei der Goldbeschaffung.  :-o
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wollen die jetzt knapp 2 Gold pro Woche.



Dann mach ich aber was ganz falsch. Ich bin jetzt Lv.23 und hab gerade mal 3 Gold beisammen. Hab zwar auch teilweise Rüstung gekauft und ich sammle auch recht viel und verkauf es beim Händler. Aber 14 Gold ist nicht übel.
Ich hab einen Goldbarren beim Händler verkauft. Wahr wohl ein Fehler oder? Hätte im AH sicher mehr bekommen oder?


----------



## TBrain (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 27.01.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach ich aber was ganz falsch. Ich bin jetzt Lv.23 und hab gerade mal 3 Gold beisammen. Hab zwar auch teilweise Rüstung gekauft und ich sammle auch recht viel und verkauf es beim Händler.



Dann sei froh das du nicht in meiner Gilde bist 

Ich sammle auch eigentlich alles auf und dadurch dass ich den Charakter bis Lv19 mit der Testversion gespielt habe konnte ich bis dort hin auch nicht das Auktionshaus nutzen  Aber der erste Aufschwung kam dann erst als ich in einem neuen Gebiet ankam. Dort haben die Monster endlich mal etwas wertvollere Sachen fallen gelassen.



> Aber 14 Gold ist nicht übel.
> Ich hab einen Goldbarren beim Händler verkauft. Wahr wohl ein Fehler oder? Hätte im AH sicher mehr bekommen oder?



Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich schon. Ich kenn mich mit den Kursen auch nicht so aus. Ich hab aber gestern im AH 4 Silberbarren zu 1Gold 50 Silber pro Stück verkauft. Gold würde vermutlich noch besser laufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 27.01.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte dann gestern noch einen kurzen Chat mit dem Gründer der Gilde bei dem ich ihm gesagt hab dass mir die Regel zu hart ist und die wöchentliche Zahlung zu stressig. Daraufhin hat er mich degradiert, so dass ich nun nichts mehr aus dem Tresor nehmen kann (damit kann ich leben, aber reinlegen werd ich jetzt natürlich auch nichts mehr...).



Und das lässt Du dir gefallen    Wenn ich in eine Gilde käme und es würde irgendwelche Verpflichtungen geben, dass ich soundso viel Gold immer bezahlen muss, dann würde ich sofort wieder rausgehen und wenn man nach solch einem Gespräch auch noch degradiert wird, erst recht. Lass Dich von denen nicht verarschen TBrain, gibt Gilden da sind wirklich nur Spaten drin und die sollte man tunlichst meiden. Auf welcher Seite bist denn in der Gilde? Horde? Allianz? Wie heißt die denn? Vielleicht kennt sie ja einer von uns und wir können dir sagen, was wir von denen halten  Da würde ich lieber das Geld sparen und versuchen eine eigene Gilde zu gründen, als in eine Gilde zu kommen, wo nur lauter Spacken sind.


----------



## TBrain (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.01.2008 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das lässt Du dir gefallen    Wenn ich in eine Gilde käme und es würde irgendwelche Verpflichtungen geben, dass ich soundso viel Gold immer bezahlen muss, dann würde ich sofort wieder rausgehen und wenn man nach solch einem Gespräch auch noch degradiert wird, erst recht. Lass Dich von denen nicht verarschen TBrain, gibt Gilden da sind wirklich nur Spaten drin und die sollte man tunlichst meiden. Auf welcher Seite bist denn in der Gilde? Horde? Allianz? Wie heißt die denn? Vielleicht kennt sie ja einer von uns und wir können dir sagen, was wir von denen halten  Da würde ich lieber das Geld sparen und versuchen eine eigene Gilde zu gründen, als in eine Gilde zu kommen, wo nur lauter Spacken sind.



Die Gilde ist bei der Horde und die ist im Prinzip neu. 

Ich will da jetzt auch nicht so schlecht drüber reden weil die eigentlich ganz nett sind. Der 47er hat mir schon bei einigen Quests geholfen und mir auch (kostenlos) ein paar Items gegeben die er aufgehoben hat und die er nicht tragen konnte, ich aber schon.

Ich war vorher mit dem Charakter in einer anderen Gilde - die war aber viel schlimmer. Da herrschte nur Kiddysprache ala "las ma monster killn" und "boah geile axt" und so.

Mal schaun ich brauch ja nicht unbedingt eine Gilde und solange es da noch OK ist bleib ich da. Ob ich da Zugriff auf den Tresor hab oder nicht - erstmal geschenkt.


----------



## Iceman (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 27.01.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regel ist so: 6 Silber pro Level, also Level 10: 60 Silber, Level 20: 1Gold 20Silber, Level 30: 1Gold 80 Silber usw.
> 
> Der höchste in der Gilde hat im Moment Level 49 und ich bin mit Level 26 der mit der dritthöchsten Stufe.



Wie machen das denn die anderen, vor allem die Leiter der Gilde? Grade wenn die Gilde quasi nur aus kleinen Chars besteht dürften doch die meisten Probleme haben das Geld zu bezahlen. 

In meiner Gilde wird die Gildenbank zum Sammeln von Zutaten etc. benutzt aus dem man Raidausrüstung basteln kann. Klar ist jeder dazu eingeladen Dinge zu spenden, aber das passiert auf rein freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## INU-ID (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 27.01.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach ich aber was ganz falsch. Ich bin jetzt Lv.23 und hab gerade mal 3 Gold beisammen. Hab zwar auch teilweise Rüstung gekauft und ich sammle auch recht viel und verkauf es beim Händler. Aber 14 Gold ist nicht übel.
> Ich hab einen Goldbarren beim Händler verkauft. Wahr wohl ein Fehler oder? Hätte im AH sicher mehr bekommen oder?


Joa, immer erst ins AH schauen. Ich hab die Tage 20 Stahlbarren (is ja nur Eisen mit Kohle) für über 20 Gold verkauft, oder Kupferbarren (atm 20 für ca. 1,4Gold) für 5-8 Gold. Ich hab am Anfang auch immer alles beim Händler verkauft - und war so stolz als ich das erste goldstück hatte xD -, aber selbst eine Rüstung oder so, die beim Händler 20 Silber bringt, geht im AH auch mal für 70 oder mehr weg. (oder auch mal für einige Gold)

Also nach einer "Beutetour" immer erst ins AH und schauen für wieviel die Sachen dort gehandelt werden - und ggf deine Sachen dann dort einstellen (ich mach immer bissl unter dem günstigsten Angebot, dann gehen die Sachen auch schnell weg). Den "Rotz" den keiner will kannste dann immer noch beim Händler verkaufen. (grüne und blaue Sachen usw gehen aber gut im AH)

Manche Sachen die beim händler fast nix wert sind gehen im AH für geradezu astronomische Preise über die Theke.  

Edit: Axo, falls du Bergbau hast und dieses Map-Addon, mach dir bei jedem gefundenem Erzvorkommen ne Markierung auf der Karte. Später kannst du so besser sehen wo es was gibt - und mußt ggf. nur kleine Abstecher machen wenn du eh in der Nähe bist.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Zum Thema "Auktionshaus": ich kann euch nur wärmstens das Addon "Auctioneer" empfehlen. Das bringt eine Option mit, mit der man das Auktionshaus scannen kann, die dabei gesammelten Daten landen in einer lokalen Datenbank. Je öfter man das macht, desto mehr Daten sammeln sich an, und man hat recht schnell einen ziemlich zuverlässigen Preis für irgendwelche Items parat.

Generell kann man sagen, dass Gegenstände, die mindestens grün sind, niemals bei einem Händler vertickt werden sollten - außer natürlich, sie sind seelengebunden. Auch viele weiße Gegenstände wird man für gutes Gold im AH los, da sie oftmals Handwerkszutaten sind. 

Daher: Auctioneer und die beiliegenden Addons installieren, und schon hat man einige sehr sehr nützliche Helferlein zum Gold verdienen parat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Iceman (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 28.01.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Sachen die beim händler fast nix wert sind gehen im AH für geradezu astronomische Preise über die Theke.



Jo, im AH kann man als neuer Spieler ganz gut Geld verdienen, einfach weil mittlerweile viele Twinks unterwegs sind und dort das Geld nunmal lockerer sitzt. Wer mit dem Mainchar 2000 Gold rumliegen hat der zahlt auch mal nen Gold mehr für nen Item im AH.

Dazu kommt, dass sich viele Leute PvP Twinks angelegt haben. Lowlvl Chars die extrem gut ausgestattet sind und mit denen sie quasi nur PvP spielen. Dementsprechend gehen grüne und blaue Gegenstände die nah am jeweiligen Levelübergang (vor allem Level 19 und 29) sind und gute Stats haben oftmals für astronomische Preise weg. Nachteil ist natürlich, dass echte neue Chars in dem Levelbereich sich oftmals keine Ausrüstung aus dem AH kaufen können weil die guten Teile zu teuer sind, aber bei WoW kriegt man ja normalerweise genug Questbelohnungen um durchs Spiel zu kommen.


----------



## INU-ID (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.01.2008 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher: Auctioneer und die beiliegenden Addons installieren, und schon hat man einige sehr sehr nützliche Helferlein zum Gold verdienen parat.


Hört sich gut an, aber wo?

Ich hab bei Buffed nur ne alte Version gefunden, funzt die zuverlässig? Auf der Seite vom Autor (auctioneeraddon.com?) kommt beim Versuch die aktuelle Version zu laden irgendwas von wegen bezahlejn und so...^^

Edit: habs jetz hier gesaugt: http://wow.de.curse.com/downloads/details/78/

is vermutlich net aktuell, aber wird hoffentlich trotzdem funzn.^^

Edit2: hm, hab jetz alles aus dem Archiv (is ja ne Menge!) nach WoW kopiert, und zack wenn ich mich einlogge und einen Char auswähle kommt ne Fehlermeldung "Dingsbums (Ex..?) benötigt Version XX oder höher von Auctioneer  - einige Funktionen sind deaktiviert bis neuste Version am Start". :/ 
(((edit3: hm, scheint soweit aber zu funktionieren, trotz fehlermeldungen auch nach jedem scannvorgang)))

Bitte verlinkt doch das was ihr vorschlagt, das erspart einem die Suche im Netz und das rumhantieren mit evtl. falschen Versionen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 28.01.2008 05:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte verlinkt doch das was ihr vorschlagt, das erspart einem die Suche im Netz und das rumhantieren mit evtl. falschen Versionen.


Die Homepage von Auctioneer
Dort findest du die aktuellste Version. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir die AddOns auf Ace-Basis einzusetzen. Ace ist eine Art Bibliothek welche, im Normalfall, schlankere & schnellere WoW AddOns ermöglicht.

Des Weiteren gibt es den WoW-Aceupdater, ein Programm, welches auf Knopfdruck alle bereits installieren AddOns auf die neueste Version bringt. Zusätzlich siehst du eine kurze Erklärung, welches AddOn welche Möglichkeiten bietet.

http://files.wowace.com/ - Übersicht der AddOns
http://www.wowace.com/wiki/WowAceUpdater - WoW Ace Updater


----------



## kingston (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Dann werd ich wohl nochmal einen genaueren Blick ins AH werfen. Hatte da beim ersten mal nicht wirklich einen Überblick. Deshalb hab ichs vorerst mal gelassen.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Gerade mit den Sammelberufen lässt sich als lowlvl n haufen kohle übers AH machen. Kräuter & Erze bzw Metallbarren gehen besonders gut.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Captain_Schorle am 28.01.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade mit den Sammelberufen lässt sich als lowlvl n haufen kohle übers AH machen. Kräuter & Erze bzw Metallbarren gehen besonders gut.




Auch gibts Berufe (glaube Schmied) die einfach horrend teuer sind. Da lohnt sich eigentlich immer ein Blick im Inet bevor man sich nen Char macht. Wenn man dann schon auf 350 oder so ist es auch nicht mehr so leicht sich von seinem Beruf zu trennen... 

PS: Wie ich hier lese sind einige PCGler auf Forscherliga?

Grüße


----------



## INU-ID (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

*-*


----------



## Michael-Miggi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 28.01.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *-*


    

PS: Edit versaut?


----------



## INU-ID (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 28.01.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 28.01.2008 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe

Ne ne, ich war dumm und hab versucht es zu vertuschen.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 27.01.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regel ist so: 6 Silber pro Level, also Level 10: 60 Silber, Level 20: 1Gold 20Silber, Level 30: 1Gold 80 Silber usw.


Die Kurve sollte mal ein wenig an das reale Goldguthaben/Level angepaßt werden - welcher Lvl 5er hat denn schon 30 Silber? Und 4 Gold 20 für einen 70er ist ja wohl dazu verglichen lächerlich wenig.
Mein Vorschlag - wenn es denn schon ein Beitrag/Woche sein muß und es auch einen sinnvollen Verwendungszweck dafür gibt:

bis Lvl 10: 50 Kupfer/Woche
bis Lvl 20: 5 Silber
bis Lvl 30: 20 Silber
bis Lvl 40: 50 Silber
bis Lvl 50: 1 Gold
bis Lvl 60: 1 Gold 50 Silber
bis Lvl 70: 3 Gold
Lvl 70: 10 Gold



> Der höchste in der Gilde hat im Moment Level 49 und ich bin mit Level 26 der mit der dritthöchsten Stufe.


Wer fieses denken möchte, der käme jetzt darauf, daß eben jener 49er und der zweithöchste sich ihr Mount finanzieren wollen ... 

... wofür wird das Gold denn verwendet?
Mit max Lvl 49 seh ich da nicht groß einen Gildenbedarf an Gold/Woche und frage mich wirklich, ob das nicht jemand zum Eigenbedarf, zB Berufe skillen benutzt ...

Außerdem gibt es genug Gilden da draußen, die kein Gold verlangen ...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Naja verstehen tu ich es zwar auch nicht aber das Gildenbankfach kostet schon viel. Nur würde ich auch keiner Gilde beitreten die Geld von mir möchte (ausser es wäre wirklich berechtigt, d.h. man bekommt dafür highenditems, etc.) Ansonsten stimm ich Worrel zu es gibt genügend Gilden die kein Geld verlangen, weil 1. brauchst du noch keine Highitems und 2. brauchst du eher Gold   Also das solltest du dir nochmal überlewgen mit der Gilde.

Grüße


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 28.01.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich hier lese sind einige PCGler auf Forscherliga?
> 
> Grüße



Jau, in unserer (Allianz-) Gilde sind wir zur Zeit knapp 10 Leute von PCG. Auf Hordenseite gibts auch noch mal ein paar, aber die sind größtenteils ziemlich hässlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rabowke (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 28.01.2008 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allianz ... *schnief*

... ich grins immer noch.

Ich hatte ja mal ziemlich viel Respekt vor dir ... aber *schnief* ... Allianz!
*mit Finger zeig* ...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Rabowke am 29.01.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol ich liebe es!   Ich glaub ich muss mir mal ne Gamecard besorgen, aber dann muss ich nen neuen Char in der Liga machen... Meld mich dann mal hier.

PS: Hab auch mal ne Frage: Was ist mit dem Zeug aus  dem Briefkasten nach 30 Tagen? Komplett gelöscht oder wird das an Absender zurückgesandt?

Danke


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 29.01.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hab auch mal ne Frage: Was ist mit dem Zeug aus  dem Briefkasten nach 30 Tagen? Komplett gelöscht oder wird das an Absender zurückgesandt?


Nach 30 Tagen gehts zum Absender zurück und liegt in dessen Briefkasten. Nach weiteren 30 Tagen wird es dann gelöscht.
So war's jedenfalls mal, ob's nun immer noch so ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.01.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 29.01.2008 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, wäre nicht schlimm der ist täglich on....


Grüße


----------



## TBrain (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Worrel am 29.01.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 27.01.2008 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Geld soll dafür verwendet werden um weitere Gildenfächer zu kaufen und außerdem für einen Wappenrock - was auch immer das sein soll. 

Blöd find ich auch die Tatsache dass der Gildenmeister (der 49er) und ein Zweiter (offenbar ein Freund von ihm aus dem RL) das anscheinend einfach so beschlossen haben. Keiner hat die anderen gefragt ob wir einen Wappenrock wollen oder weitere Gildenfächer...  

Einer hatte noch gefragt wie das die anderen machen. Naja wenn ich mir mal die Liste anschau, dann haben im Moment dem Rang nach 3 Charaktere Zugriff auf das Gildenfach (Der Gildenmeister, der Freund von ihm und der Zweitcharakter des Meisters  ). Also nehm ich mal an dass die anderen auch nicht einverstanden sind *gg*

Nachdem der Meister gestern Abend ~5-6 Leute aus der Gilde geworfen hat (keine Ahnung wieso - hatten sich vermutlich mehrere Tage lang nicht eingeloggt), hab ich jetzt beschlossen dass ich diesen Laden verlassen werde.


----------



## INU-ID (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


((( Klick für Vollbild )))


----------



## Rabowke (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 31.01.2008 06:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild vom Mount


Gratz Digga ... sieht aus wie ein Magier respektive Hexenmeister ( Robe von Arcadia? ).
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Maske? Da ich selbst ne Zeitlang einen Hexer gespielt hab, Rabowke auf Forscherliga   & danach einen Magier auf Kult der Verdammten, wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wüsste ich jetzt nicht, welche "Schurkenstyle-Maske" gute Attribute hat?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.01.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, in unserer (Allianz-) Gilde sind wir zur Zeit knapp 10 Leute von PCG. Auf Hordenseite gibts auch noch mal ein paar, aber die sind größtenteils ziemlich hässlich.
> 
> MfG Jimini



vielleicht stoss ich demnächst auch mal zu euch (, wenn ich darf). 
ich, als jahrelanger mmorpg- verweigerer, hab mich jetzt doch mal an die wow- trial gewagt.

wie der zufall will, bin ich auch auf forscherliga.


----------



## INU-ID (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Rabowke am 31.01.2008 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 31.01.2008 06:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jup, Hexer mit genannter Robe. Hab mich letzte Nacht wie ein kleines Mädchen über das Pferd gefreut - und bin auch erstma stundenlang rumgeritten xD. (falls sich wer wundert, hab mein Teufelspferdi ma kurzzeitig in ein Rentier "verwandelt")[/quote]


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Maske?


Weiße Banditenmaske. Hatte vorher diesen abgefahren Hexer-Hut, aber die Maske hat bessere Werte. (Intelligenz + Zauberschaden) Zumindest hab ich im AH keine bessere gefunden - und seit die Geschäfte so gut laufen (bzw. seit ich das AH nutze, hab vorher alles an Händler verscherbelt -.-), da schau ich quasi nach jedem Level-Up im AH nach besserer Ausstattung. (kaufe fast nur die besten Waren - außer die Jungs wollen astronomische Goldbeträge haben, dann verzichte ich auch wenn ichs mir leisten könnte)


			
				Bonkic am 31.01.2008 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht stoss ich demnächst auch mal zu euch (, wenn ich darf).


Tüllich, warum nicht? ^^ *einfach_mal_sag*


> ich, als jahrelanger mmorpg- verweigerer


hehe, willkommen im Club.   

Aber es stimmt schon, wem solche Spiele (zb. Oblivion) Spaß machen, der wird WoW verfallen - das ist quasi unausweichlich.^^ (hab auch schon Streß deswegen bekommen "wäh, nu mach den Computer aus und komm ins ...)



> wie der zufall will, bin ich auch auf forscherliga.


Wie heißtn dein Char? (((Edit: wenn du vor hast WoW zu kaufen (ebay, unbenutzte SN ca. 11€, hab ich auch gekauft, WoW kannste direkt von Bliz saugen), dann kannst du auch während des Testzeitraums schon die SN eingeben und als Vollversion spielen, die 30 Tage fangen trotzdem erst nach Ende der Trial an)))

MFG INU.ID

PS: jetz geh ich fix 2h pennen, und dann wieder bissl was schaffen... und später wieder... na ja, was wohl..


----------



## Rabowke (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Also da du ja mindestens Level 40 bist, würde ich dir raten, mit deinem Charakter ins das Kloster zu gehen. Das Kloster ist in vier Abschnitte eingeteilt und die Kathedrale entspricht ungefähr deinem Levelstand.

Dort gibt es z.B. den Whitemane's Zylinder ... ideal für Magier, Hexer & (Schatten)Priester.


----------



## INU-ID (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hm, ja - also vom Kloster gehört hab ich schon des öfteren, nur wo es ist weiß ich nicht...   
((( bei den ganzen Orten/Plätzen in WoW muß ich nicht selten fragen wo dies und das ist - obwohl ich vielleicht schon mal da gewesen bin   )))


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 31.01.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ja - also vom Kloster gehört hab ich schon des öfteren, nur wo es ist weiß ich nicht...
> ((( bei den ganzen Orten/Plätzen in WoW muß ich nicht selten fragen wo dies und das ist - obwohl ich vielleicht schon mal da gewesen bin   )))




Auf der Allianzseite ganz oben links. Du musst vorbei an der Hauptstadt der Untoten. Unterstadt (??) in der Gegend dann oben rechts. Achtung kann etwas stressig werden, versuch "Feinden" aus dem Weg zu gehen. Oder du suchst dir ne Gruppe und lässt dich hinporten (obwohl ich grad nicht sicher bin ob das überhaupt geht wenn man selbst noch nie da war..., sry^^)

Grüße

PS: Such noch nen link
Scheint nicht zu speichern

Sry falscher Link^^

Hier: 

http://wowmaps.onlinewelten.com/index_de.php

dann auf Azeroth dort auf Azeroth  (rechte Seite) oben links siehts du Unterstadt und auf dieser map (tirisfal) das Gebäude oben rechts ist das Kloster.


----------



## INU-ID (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 31.01.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier:
> 
> http://wowmaps.onlinewelten.com/index_de.php
> 
> dann auf Azeroth dort auf Azeroth  (rechte Seite) oben links siehts du Unterstadt und auf dieser map (tirisfal) das Gebäude oben rechts ist das Kloster.


----------



## kingston (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Gratuliere zum Galoppi Inu. 
Hab mal eine Frage. Ich dachte ja erst, das es von Gebiet zu Gebiet um Sturmwind immer schwerer wird. Jetzt hab ich mal auf einer Karte nachgesehen das z.B Loch Modan, was weiter oben auf der Karte liegt,für Level 10-20 ist. Aber um da hin zu gelangen müsste ich erst durch die brennende Steppe (50-5 und durchs Ödland. Da komm ich ja keine 100 Meter weit. Gibt es da einen Tipp wie ich diese Gebiete einfach erreiche? Aussen rumschwimmen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Tiefenbahn ist des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein WoW Abo abgeschlossen.
Was ein Zufall ich bin auch auf Forscherliga 

Mein Nachtelfen Druide Woend ist immerhin schon lvl 9 

Vielleicht kann ich ja auch noch eurer Gilde beitreten. 

MfG


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Klar, wer will, kann unserer Gilde gerne beitreten. Am besten mich (Jimini) oder Killtech (Gweddry) anschreiben - oder sonst jemanden von "Dominanz".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 01.02.2008 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch mal wieder ein WoW Abo abgeschlossen.
> Was ein Zufall ich bin auch auf Forscherliga
> 
> Mein Nachtelfen Druide Woend ist immerhin schon lvl 9
> ...



Hey, schön dass Du auch wieder angefangen hast. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann mal auf Forscherliga. Werd dich mal anschreiben, falls ich Dich online sehe.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.02.2008 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, schön dass Du auch wieder angefangen hast. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann mal auf Forscherliga. Werd dich mal anschreiben, falls ich Dich online sehe.


Das wär super wenn wir mal zusammen spielen könnten.

Ich werd morgen dann versuchen der Gilde beizutreten

MfG


----------



## TBrain (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 31.01.2008 06:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ((( Klick für Vollbild )))



Nicht schlecht   

Wie viel musstest du hinlegen?

Das Auctioneer-Addon ist übrigens echt klasse   Das sollte eigentlich jeder installiert haben.


----------



## INU-ID (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 01.02.2008 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht
> Wie viel musstest du hinlegen?


Da ich Hexenultragroßmeister bin - 80 Silber um den Zauberspruch zu lernen.   
Hab mit 100Gold gerechnet, war also angenehm überrascht das es nichtmal 1 Gold gekostet hat. (deswegen hab ich jetz fast 200 Gold angehäuft - und weiß net was ich damit machen/kaufen soll^^ - und dank AH wird es täglich mehr*g*)


> Das Auctioneer-Addon ist übrigens echt klasse   Das sollte eigentlich jeder installiert haben.


Interessante Informationen joa, aber die Preisvorschläge sind bei mir zu 85% unbrauchbar. Manchmal schlägt es 5% weniger vor - ein anderes mal sind es 500% über dem günstigsten... ich such lieber selbst was die Sachen kosten und setze meine für ein paar Silber unter dem günstigsten Anbieter rein. geht ja schnell...^^

Was - auf einem RP-Realm - definitiv jeder nutzen sollte ist das im Thread mehrfach erwähnte "flagrsp2".   

Und vor allem sollte sich jeder informieren was eigentlich "Rollenspiel-Realm" bedeutet, bevor er einen betritt - denn scheinbar ist den meisten das gar nicht klar. Ein Kollege von mir (ausm RL) hat sich auf Forscherliga nen Char namens "Plattmacher" angelegt - und wundert sich dann warum ihn mehrere Gamemaster melden wollen. Als ich ihm sagte das es ein ROLLENSPIEL-Server ist, meinte er ob "wir" Rollenspieler uns für was besseres halten - bis ich ihm erklärt hab was das eigentlich bedeutet. (hat nen Char mit ~ lvl 56 auf nem anderen Server, vermutlich pvp-only)

Ich zb. dachte die ganze zeit das WoW ein reines Rollenspiel ist, leider ist das aber nicht der Fall. (dann würden nämlich einige "Kinder" mal lernen sich - zumindest einigermaßen - ordentlich auszudrücken) Außerdem geht ohne RP viel Atmo verloren... find ich jedenfalls...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 31.01.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere zum Galoppi Inu.
> Hab mal eine Frage. Ich dachte ja erst, das es von Gebiet zu Gebiet um Sturmwind immer schwerer wird. Jetzt hab ich mal auf einer Karte nachgesehen das z.B Loch Modan, was weiter oben auf der Karte liegt,für Level 10-20 ist. Aber um da hin zu gelangen müsste ich erst durch die brennende Steppe (50-5 und durchs Ödland. Da komm ich ja keine 100 Meter weit. Gibt es da einen Tipp wie ich diese Gebiete einfach erreiche? Aussen rumschwimmen?
> 
> Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Tiefenbahn ist des Rätsels Lösung.




Moin Kingston,

das liegt meist daran das es unterschiedliche Startgebiete gibt (also für jede Rasse) du kannst z.b. auch in einem 10-20 lvl Bereich "Schwierigkeiten" haben wenn du Alli bist und dieser Bereich gehört zur Horde. Aber dennoch ist es immer ein Versuch wert durchzulaufen. Wenn man auf der Strasse bleibt bedeutet zwar auch nicht unbedingt dass man ohne Ärger durchkommt aber man kann ja auch aus dem Weg gehen... Also als lvl 10 in nem 50er Bereich ist selbstverständlich schon schwer, aber als lvl 35-40 kann man es durchaus versuchen.

Grüße


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

hätte da auch noch ein paar fragen:

1. wie bändige ich diese kamera?
ich hatte noch in keinem 3rd person titel solche probleme damit. 
2. was wären vernünftige berufe für einen krieger?
3. gibts irgendwelche vergleichswerte für charaktere?
also was ein charakter wann so haben sollte.

mein lvl 16 krieger mit namen `sakkas` kommt mir von zeit zu zeit ziemlich schwächlich vor und das nicht nur gegen höherstufige gegner.

das wars vorerst mal- danke.


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte da auch noch ein paar fragen:
> 
> 1. wie bändige ich diese kamera?
> ich hatte noch in keinem 3rd person titel solche probleme damit.



Was genau ist dein Problem? 
Ich spiele normalerweise so, dass ich den Charakter mit WASD bewege und die Kamera komplett mit der Maus steuere. Hält man die rechte Maustaste gedrückt kann man diese drehen etc.



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. was wären vernünftige berufe für einen krieger?



Bergbau/Schmied wäre die offensichtliche Lösung  Damit stellt man halt Waffen und schwere Rüstung/Plattenrüstung her. Aber Berufe sind immer mit viel Resourcen suchen verbunden, grade wenn du deinen Skill ungefähr so hoch halten willst, dass die Teile die du bauen kannst für dein Level nützlich sind. Wenn du die Geduld nicht hast würd ich den Beruf erstmal zurückstellen, du kannst auch mit Questbelohnungen und hin und wieder einem Gegenstand aus dem AH locker bis 70 kommen.



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. gibts irgendwelche vergleichswerte für charaktere?
> also was ein charakter wann so haben sollte.
> 
> mein lvl 16 krieger mit namen `sakkas` kommt mir von zeit zu zeit ziemlich schwächlich vor und das nicht nur gegen höherstufige gegner.



Krieger sind nicht unbedingt die leichteste Klasse und sehr von der Ausrüstung abhängig. Wenn diese nicht so gut ist, dann hat man es gegen Monster teilweise schon schwerer. Ich würde dir stark empfehlen als Krieger Kochen und erste Hilfe zu lernen, die Resourcen für die beiden Berufe (sind Nebenberufe, ermöglichen es dir also trotz allem noch 2 Hauptberufe zu lernen) kriegst du beim Leveln sowieso (Stoff droppt von Humanoiden Gegnern, Fleisch bei praktisch allen Kreaturen) und als Krieger braucht man dringend Möglichkeiten sich zwischen den Kämpfen zu heilen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. was wären vernünftige berufe für einen krieger?


Es kommt drauf an, was du machen willst. Vom "Rollenspiel" passt natürlich Bergbauer & Schmied wie die Faust aufs Auge. Zum Geld machen eignen sich z.B. Sammelberufe, z.B. Kürschner / Kräuter / Bergbau. Willst du was verzaubern? Dann z.B. Verzauberer & ein Sammelberuf. Willst du Spass haben? Dann z.B. Bergbau und Ingenieur.

Ich würde dir Bergbau / Juwelierschleifen empfehlen. Damit sollte man, langfristig gesehen, Geld machen können. Wenn du Juwelier nicht weiter machen willst, ist Bergbau aber die perfekte Ausgangsbasis für Schmied & Ingenieur.



> mein lvl 16 krieger mit namen `sakkas` kommt mir von zeit zu zeit ziemlich schwächlich vor und das nicht nur gegen höherstufige gegner.


Mein Schurke hatte im Bereich ~15-~20 so seine kleinen Probleme, danach ging es wunderbar. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der Krieger primär Schaden einsteckt, und nicht austeilt. (Viel)Schaden mit einem Krieger machst du nur mit der entsprechenden Skillung und natürlich richtet sich das nach deiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 01.02.2008 04:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zb. dachte die ganze zeit das WoW ein reines Rollenspiel ist, leider ist das aber nicht der Fall.


WoW ist wie Diablo 2, nur dass man am "Ende" die Diablo/Baal-Runs nicht mehr alleine machen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

@iceman & rabowke:
danke zunächst mal, werde sicher bald wieder darauf zurückkommen und von meine "erfolgen" berichten.

die kamera hab ich jetzt mal auf "gelände folgen" gestellt.
das klappt in jedem fall besser.
warum die kamera aber nicht einfach mal, auch in kämpfen, in fixer position verbleibt kapier ich immer noch nicht.
na ja- vermutlich gewöhnungssache.


noch `ne frage hätt` ich allerdings:
wie kommts, dass ich von zeit zu zeit (oder genauer: gerade eben) bei kämpfen keinerlei (also 0) ep bekomme?  :-o


----------



## Sperli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> @iceman & rabowke:
> danke zunächst mal, werde sicher bald wieder darauf zurückkommen und von meine "erfolgen" berichten.
> 
> die kamera hab ich jetzt mal auf "gelände folgen" gestellt.
> ...




hm, würd mal pauschal sagen, das deine Gegner viel zu schwach im Verhältnis zu dir sind. Dann bekommst du keine EP mehr. 


gruß Sperli


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 01.02.2008 04:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was - auf einem RP-Realm - definitiv jeder nutzen sollte ist das im Thread mehrfach erwähnte "flagrsp2".
> 
> Und vor allem sollte sich jeder informieren was eigentlich "Rollenspiel-Realm" bedeutet, bevor er einen betritt - denn scheinbar ist den meisten das gar nicht klar. Ein Kollege von mir (ausm RL) hat sich auf Forscherliga nen Char namens "Plattmacher" angelegt - und wundert sich dann warum ihn mehrere Gamemaster melden wollen. Als ich ihm sagte das es ein ROLLENSPIEL-Server ist, meinte er ob "wir" Rollenspieler uns für was besseres halten - bis ich ihm erklärt hab was das eigentlich bedeutet. (hat nen Char mit ~ lvl 56 auf nem anderen Server, vermutlich pvp-only)
> 
> Ich zb. dachte die ganze zeit das WoW ein reines Rollenspiel ist, leider ist das aber nicht der Fall. (dann würden nämlich einige "Kinder" mal lernen sich - zumindest einigermaßen - ordentlich auszudrücken) Außerdem geht ohne RP viel Atmo verloren... find ich jedenfalls...



Das finde ich auch extrem schade. Wie heute morgen da andauernd irgendwelche Kiddies rumerzählt haben, was sie alles für Chars haben und dann kamen solche Sachen wie "Ich pwne dich eh weg!" und andauernd diese "xD" Smilies, da könnte man echt das kotzen bekommen. Wenn man dann solche Leute anflüstert, dann wissen die oft gar nicht was RP ist oder sagen, dass sie es blöd finden. Toll! Warum spielen die dann überhaupt auf einem RP Server, wenn sie gar kein RP wollen, sollens doch auf einen normalen Server gehen. Bei den Realmbestimmungen steht ja eigentlich auch, dass in den öffentlichen Channels nur in RP-Sprache geschrieben werden soll, aber Blizzard hat es leider von Anfang an verpasst, da knallhart durchzugreifen. So werden die RP-Server jetzt immer mehr von irgendwelchen Kiddies überflutet, die vorher auf PVP Servern waren und jetzt da sind. So sieht man dann plötzlich in Channels sowas wie "lfg" und immer mehr Abkürzungen. Am Anfang als ich anfing gings ja, da haben wirklich viele Leute RP gemacht. Nur seitdem der Anteil der Kiddies immer mehr steigt, haben sich diese Leute immer mehr zurückgezogen und sind entweder auf andere Server gewechselt oder haben gar gleich das Spiel komplett gewechselt. Deswegen bin ich froh, dass man da wenigsten noch ein paar Leute kennt die RP machen und man versucht dann gemeinsam die RP-Fahne hochzuhalten. Schade, dass so wenige wissen was RP eigentlich bedeutet. Die meisten denken ja, es besteht nur daraus seinen Char so schnell wie möglich hochzuleveln und so viele Monster wie möglich zu plätten, dabei bedeutet RP gerade in einem Online Rollenspiel sich in die Welt hineinzuversetzen und eine eine Rolle mit seinem Char darin zu spielen.



			
				Sperli am 01.02.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.02.2008 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, so ist es, wenn du 6 oder 7 Stufen über denen des Gegners bist, bekommst kein EP mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.02.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, so ist es, wenn du 6 oder 7 Stufen über denen des Gegners bist, bekommst kein EP mehr.




ah so, klingt logisch und so wars auch.

noch ne frage:
wo finde ich denn in sturmwind oder umgebung jemanden, der mir das bogen- bzw flintenschiessen beibringt?
oder kann das mein krieger grundsätzlich nicht lernen?


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> warum die kamera aber nicht einfach mal, auch in kämpfen, in fixer position verbleibt kapier ich immer noch nicht.
> na ja- vermutlich gewöhnungssache.



Schalt mal das Folgen der Kamera aus, bei mir ist die Kamera auf jeden Fall statisch wenn ich die Tasten loslasse, auch in Kämpfen.


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne frage:
> wo finde ich denn in sturmwind oder umgebung jemanden, der mir das bogen- bzw flintenschiessen beibringt?
> oder kann das mein krieger grundsätzlich nicht lernen?



Da musst du nen Waffenmeister besuchen. Die Wachen können dir den auf der Karte markieren, aber der in Sturmwind ist im Waffenladen am Marktplatz. Es können aber nicht alle Waffenmeister jede Waffe unterrichten, da gibts aber auch ne Möglichkeit den Meister zu fragen wer einem denn welche Waffe beibringen kann. Für Gewehre musst du wahrscheinlich nach Ironforge.

Den Umgang mit Fernkampfwaffen können Jäger, Krieger und Schurken erlernen.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Also falls noch nicht geschehen sollte man DIE WoW-Seite im Netz mal nennen

http://wow.freierbund.de/

Grüße


----------



## kingston (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.02.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 01.02.2008 04:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich hab mit meinem Lv 25 Krieger noch nicht so viel zu melden, ich weiss, aber es ärgert mich zur Zeit immer mehr.
Ich bin extra auf den RP Server gegangen um auch RP zu spielen. Aber bis jetzt sind mir nur eine Hand voll Leute begegnet die sich daran halten. MAnche halten sich erst einigermassen dran, aber sobald sie in der Gruppe sind gehts schon los" ey kannst du mir noch bei Quest XY helfen" usw.
Nur ich traue mich nicht wirklich was zu sagen, da ich befürchte, aufgrund der RPler Minderzahl, dann mal alleine dazustehen.
Wenn wir im Gildenchat normal plaudern ist das ja ok. Aber sonst. 
Kann unser Gildenmeister oder wer auch immer da nicht mal eine Nachricht an Blizz. oder einen Gm schicken, das sowas mal besser kontrolliert wird und notorische RP verweigerer auf andere Server geschickt werden? 
Das Spiel macht solchen Spass, aber jedesmal wenn ich im öff.Chat ein LOL oder XD oder was auch immer sehe, vergeht mir komplett die Lust. Ich bin auf einem RP Server wo ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wird und komme mir aber wie ein Aussenseiter vor. 
Können die nicht irgendeine Wortabfrage integrieren die bei mehrfachem erkennen eines LOL oder was auch immer, eine Verwarnung aussendet?

mfg


----------



## Damaskus (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 01.02.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RP



Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard ernsthaft daran interessiert ist, etwas in Sachen RP zu tun. Da haben sie sich jetzt fast 3 Jahre überhaupt nicht dafür interessiert und in Planung ist soweit ich weiss, auch nichts in dieser Richtung. Die Masse hält nichts von Rp und die "RP-Server" sind längst zu 90% mit Leuten gefüllt, die zur Masse gehören :>
Eine Lösung wäre wohl, 3-4 neue RP-Server zu eröffnen (für mehr Server wirds in Deutschland z.B. wohl gar net genug echte RP Spieler geben) und von den bisherigen RP-Servern den Transfer dorthin zwar einerseits kostenlos machen aber andererseits dann auf diesen Servern gezielt GM's zur Kontrolle einzusetzen.
Wird sich wirtschaftlich aber wohl nicht lohnen.


----------



## TBrain (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 28.01.2008 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt, dass sich viele Leute PvP Twinks angelegt haben. Lowlvl Chars die extrem gut ausgestattet sind und mit denen sie quasi nur PvP spielen. Dementsprechend gehen grüne und blaue Gegenstände die nah am jeweiligen Levelübergang (vor allem Level 19 und 29) sind und gute Stats haben oftmals für astronomische Preise weg.



Ich glaub so ein Item hatte ich auch, ohne es zu wissen.

und zwar: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4724
Humberts Helm

Ich hatte ihn ins Auktionshaus gepackt mit ganz niedrigem Startgebot und ohne Sofortkaufpreis. Eine Stunde später flüstert mich einer an, ob er den Helm für 50 Silber sofort kaufen kann. Das war mir bei Auktionen noch nie passiert und ich bin dann halt nicht drauf eingegangen. Der Helm ging dann für ~7 Gold weg...

Zufällig hab ich den gleichen Helm 2 Tage später noch einmal gefunden. Ins AH gestellt mit Sofortkaufpreis von 20 Gold - war nach 5 Stunden gekauft  Wie viel hätte ich da wohl verlangen können? ^^   



			
				INU-ID am 01.02.2008 04:19 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 01.02.2008 01:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui echt? Ich spiel im Moment auch Hexenmeister. Heißt das ich muss da auch nichts hinlegen? Wär je klasse 



> > Das Auctioneer-Addon ist übrigens echt klasse   Das sollte eigentlich jeder installiert haben.
> 
> 
> Interessante Informationen joa, aber die Preisvorschläge sind bei mir zu 85% unbrauchbar. Manchmal schlägt es 5% weniger vor - ein anderes mal sind es 500% über dem günstigsten... ich such lieber selbst was die Sachen kosten und setze meine für ein paar Silber unter dem günstigsten Anbieter rein. geht ja schnell...^^



Ich überprüf das auch meistens selber nochmal. Sehr nützlich ist aber dass er immer anzeigt was etwas Wert ist, auch schon bevor man es aufgehoben hat. So packt man sich die Taschen nicht immer mit Gegenständen voll die dann nur 4 Kupfer oder so wert sind.

*P.S. @all: Ich hätte hier noch ein neues WoW liegen, das ich für einen angemessenen Preis an Neu-WoWler abgeben würde. *

entweder nur der Key per Mail oder OMail oder auch mit Verpackung und Handbuch und DVD, dann aber zuzüglich Porto. Man bekommt 30 Tage frei und ein Gäste-key ist auch dabei (eigentlich sinnlos den bekommt man ja eh kostenlos). Bei Interesse: Omail


----------



## gamesfan1988 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

hi
gibt es für einen lvl 12 nachtelfen druiden einen sicheren weg nach stormwind oder ironforge ?
per greifenflug komme ich leider nur bis zum hafen von menethil und zu fuß ist es zu gefährlich.

Wie sollte ich bei einem druiden am besten die talente verteilen ?
hab bislang alle auf wiederherstellung verteilt.

Wie kann ich in die verschieden chat kanäle was schreiben ?
ich kann bislang immer nur "sagen".  

Kann ich am unteren Bildschirmrand eine zweite leiste erstellen ?
so langsam geht mir da der platz aus 

MfG


----------



## Iceman (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 03.02.2008 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> gibt es für einen lvl 12 nachtelfen druiden einen sicheren weg nach stormwind oder ironforge ?
> per greifenflug komme ich leider nur bis zum hafen von menethil und zu fuß ist es zu gefährlich.



Geht nur laufen, kannst dich auch durchsterben  Aber eigentlich brauchst du da nicht hin um zu leveln.



			
				gamesfan1988 am 03.02.2008 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollte ich bei einem druiden am besten die talente verteilen ?
> hab bislang alle auf wiederherstellung verteilt.



Fürs Solospiel und Leveln auf Wilder Kampf, ist am angenehmsten.



			
				gamesfan1988 am 03.02.2008 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich in die verschieden chat kanäle was schreiben ?
> ich kann bislang immer nur "sagen".



Wenn du nen Testaccount nutzt kannst du afaik keine anderen Kanäle benutzen. Ansonsten über Zahlenkommandos, /1 ist der Allgemeine Kanal, /2 Handel (nur in Städten)



			
				gamesfan1988 am 03.02.2008 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich am unteren Bildschirmrand eine zweite leiste erstellen ?
> so langsam geht mir da der platz aus



Du kannst in den Optionen insgesamt 4 weitere Leisten anschalten (Interfaceoptionen und dann in den erweiterten Optionen ganz oben).


----------



## INU-ID (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Von menethil bis nach Eisenschmiede kann man eigentlich problemlos laufen, wenn man auf dem Weg bleibt sollte das kein Problem sein. (bis auf eine Stelle wo Gegner nach einem Tunnel auch über die Straße laufen, aber mit bissl "Geschick" ist auch das zu schaffen ohne zu sterben)

Ich bin mit meinem Druiden btw. auch bis nach Goldhain gelaufen, Dunkelküste und Echenwald gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so...^^


Übrigens:

Wer vor hat sich WoW zu kaufen, der kann sich auch von mir werben lassen. Ich bekomme dadurch einen Monat gutgeschrieben und zahle demjenigen dafür die Hälfte (6€) von seinem WoW. Ich denke das ist für beide Seiten ein faires Angebot.


----------



## INU-ID (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Mal ne Frage. Ich bin eben im Dämmerwald bei so einer "Bettlerzuflucht" gewesen. Da standen 2 NPCs, ich wollt sie angreifen um Seelensteine zu ziehen. Dann war da noch ein Spieler (Blutelf Hexenmeister glaube) auf einem Pferd, sah so aus als hätte die Person sich mit einem der beiden unterhalten. Jedenfalls hab ich den anderen (NPC) angergriffen - und dann gings auch sehr schnell. *g* Plötzlich rannte meine Figur planlos umher, und es sah so aus als ob der Spieler (Blutelf) mich plötzlich auch angergiffen hätte. Ich bin dann recht schnell gestorben (hab gar net richtig gepeilt was überhaupt los war), und wieder dorthin. Diesmal waren nur die 2 NPCs da. Als ich sie ne Minute Später erledigt hatte ritten 2 Jäger (rasse weiß ich netmehr) an mir vorbei zur Bettlerburg, und ritten wieder weg. 2 Minuten später kamen sie plötzlich von der Seite und griffen mich an - hatten beide was überm Kopf stehen, müssten also Spieler gewesen sein. (seit ich flagrsp hab komm ich mit der farblichen Darstellung der Namen usw nicht mehr so zurecht).

Jedenfalls griffen mich diese beiden auch an, mit ihren zwei Kampf-Schweinen.    Ich bin dann paar Meter weggelaufen, hab mich dann wieder rumgedreht und bin "vorsichtig" zurück.

Ich weiß ja das ich auf Kalimdor sofort von Spielern angegriffen werden kann, auch ohne die Frage ob ich das zulassen möchte oder nicht. Läuft das so auch auf "unserer Seite" ab? Kann mich also jemand von der Horde auf unserer Seite direkt angreifen? Weil ich hab die zwei dann gefragt (Laut, also mit Sprechblase, anflüstern ging nicht) ob sie Spieler sind (ich hab halt net gepeilt was da los is), aber es kam keine Antwort....


----------



## TBrain (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 03.02.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage. Ich bin eben im Dämmerwald bei so einer "Bettlerzuflucht" gewesen. Da standen 2 NPCs, ich wollt sie angreifen um Seelensteine zu ziehen. Dann war da noch ein Spieler (Blutelf Hexenmeister glaube) auf einem Pferd, sah so aus als hätte die Person sich mit einem der beiden unterhalten. Jedenfalls hab ich den anderen (NPC) angergriffen - und dann gings auch sehr schnell. *g* Plötzlich rannte meine Figur planlos umher, und es sah so aus als ob der Spieler (Blutelf) mich plötzlich auch angergiffen hätte. Ich bin dann recht schnell gestorben (hab gar net richtig gepeilt was überhaupt los war), und wieder dorthin. Diesmal waren nur die 2 NPCs da. Als ich sie ne Minute Später erledigt hatte ritten 2 Jäger (rasse weiß ich netmehr) an mir vorbei zur Bettlerburg, und ritten wieder weg. 2 Minuten später kamen sie plötzlich von der Seite und griffen mich an - hatten beide was überm Kopf stehen, müssten also Spieler gewesen sein. (seit ich flagrsp hab komm ich mit der farblichen Darstellung der Namen usw nicht mehr so zurecht).
> 
> Jedenfalls griffen mich diese beiden auch an, mit ihren zwei Kampf-Schweinen.    Ich bin dann paar Meter weggelaufen, hab mich dann wieder rumgedreht und bin "vorsichtig" zurück.
> 
> Ich weiß ja das ich auf Kalimdor sofort von Spielern angegriffen werden kann, auch ohne die Frage ob ich das zulassen möchte oder nicht. Läuft das so auch auf "unserer Seite" ab? Kann mich also jemand von der Horde auf unserer Seite direkt angreifen? Weil ich hab die zwei dann gefragt (Laut, also mit Sprechblase, anflüstern ging nicht) ob sie Spieler sind (ich hab halt net gepeilt was da los is), aber es kam keine Antwort....



Ich glaub das hängt vom Gebiet ab. Ab den 20-30er Gebieten kann die Gegenseite afaik jederzeit angreifen. Mir ging es einmal so dass ein Alianzler (vermutlich Lv70) auf einem Weg im Vorgebirge des Hügellands gewartet hat und der Reihe nach die ~20er der Horde abgeschossen hat, die da gerade den Weg entlang gingen. Mich hat er 4 Mal erwischt. Also Ein Schuss --> Tot, zur Leiche gelaufen, ein Schuss --> Tot, wieder zur Leiche gelaufen, ein Schuss ---> Tot ...   

Und gestern ging mir auch im Dämmerwald fast so wie dir, nur umgekehrt (keine Angst anderer Server ^^). Ich lauf da lang, plötzlich kommt hinter mir eine Priester der mich angreift. Er war 2 Stufen unter mir, also hab ich ihn platt gemacht. 2 Minuten später kam er zusammen mit einem anderen nochmal an. Ich hab dann den Ruhestein benutzt weil ich darauf keinen Bock hatte.

Edit: noch eine Frage: Ich hab hier 2 verschlossene Behälter in meinem Inventar, die ich nicht öffnen kann. Ich bräuchte also einen Schurken, der die aufschließen kann. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich dem dann auch was als Gegenleistung geben. Was ist da in etwa angemessen?


----------



## Iceman (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 03.02.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja das ich auf Kalimdor sofort von Spielern angegriffen werden kann, auch ohne die Frage ob ich das zulassen möchte oder nicht. Läuft das so auch auf "unserer Seite" ab? Kann mich also jemand von der Horde auf unserer Seite direkt angreifen? Weil ich hab die zwei dann gefragt (Laut, also mit Sprechblase, anflüstern ging nicht) ob sie Spieler sind (ich hab halt net gepeilt was da los is), aber es kam keine Antwort....



Spielst du auf einem PvP oder PvE Server? Ist dann unterschiedlich:
- PvP Server: In jedem Levelgebiet ab Level 20 sind alle Spieler automatisch PvP geflaggt und können angegriffen werden.
- PvE Server: Hier muss jeder Spieler sein PvP Flag von selbst setzen (mit /pvp). Allerdings wird man auch PvP geflaggt wenn man NPCs von der Gegenseite angreift. Muss man drauf achten, wenn die NPCs nen Allianz/Hordesymbol haben, dann wird man angreifbar.

Grundsätzlich haben die Kontinente nichts damit zu tun.

Außerdem kannst du dich mit Charakteren von der anderen Fraktion nicht verständigen. Wenn du was sagst sehen die nur unverständliche Wortfetzen. Dein Sprechen war also völlig unnötig 



			
				TBrain am 03.02.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: noch eine Frage: Ich hab hier 2 verschlossene Behälter in meinem Inventar, die ich nicht öffnen kann. Ich bräuchte also einen Schurken, der die aufschließen kann. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich dem dann auch was als Gegenleistung geben. Was ist da in etwa angemessen?



Da du wahrscheinlich immer noch recht niedrig bin dürften es dir die meisten Schurken kostenlos öffnen. Grundsätzlich sind Trinkgelder beim Behälter öffnen sehr niedrig bis nicht vorhanden.


----------



## INU-ID (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 03.02.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kannst du dich mit Charakteren von der anderen Fraktion nicht verständigen. Wenn du was sagst sehen die nur unverständliche Wortfetzen. Dein Sprechen war also völlig unnötig


Aso, ja das erklärt natürlich einiges.^^

@Brain: Ein Ingenieur kann btw. auch Schlösser öffnen bzw. sprengen.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 03.02.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 03.02.2008 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme auch an, dass du da einfach einen gegnerischen NPC angegriffen hast. Wenn Du das machst, bist du automatisch PVP markiert und auch andere Spieler der Horde können dich angreifen. Ist genauso wenn Du dich einer Hordenstadt näherst, da greifen die Wachen dich dann auch an und Du wirst PVP markiert. Also immer schön aufpassen


----------



## kingston (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab das mit Horde und Allianz auch noch nicht richtig rausgefunden.
Blaue Namen sind ja die Pve Spieler. Grün die PvP. 
Dann hab ich mal grüne gesehen die statt der Stufe nur Fragezeichen hatten. Sind das die Hordler? In der Hektik bei einem Angriff tu ich mir schwer die auseinanderzuhalten wer wer ist.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 03.02.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das mit Horde und Allianz auch noch nicht richtig rausgefunden.
> Blaue Namen sind ja die Pve Spieler. Grün die PvP.
> Dann hab ich mal grüne gesehen die statt der Stufe nur Fragezeichen hatten. Sind das die Hordler? In der Hektik bei einem Angriff tu ich mir schwer die auseinanderzuhalten wer wer ist.


Blaue Namen habe ich noch nie gesehen, hast du irgendein Addon installiert, das die Farben möglicherweise ändert?

Grüne Namen sind normalerweise angehörige der eigenen oder einer befreundeten Fraktion mit (de-)aktiviertem PvP.
Gelbe Namen sind neutral und können u.U angegriffen werden (nicht immer).
Gelbe Namen haben auch Spieler der feindlichen Fraktion, wenn sie PvP aktiv haben, du aber selber noch nicht.
Und rote Namen bedeuten nicht nur in der Regel Blut.


----------



## Iceman (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 03.02.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich mal grüne gesehen die statt der Stufe nur Fragezeichen hatten. Sind das die Hordler? In der Hektik bei einem Angriff tu ich mir schwer die auseinanderzuhalten wer wer ist.



Ne Fragezeichen Stufe bedeuten normalerweise nen Spieler mit mehr als 10 Leveln über dir. Mit grünen Namen ists dann nen Boss NPC wie beispielsweise die Chefs in den Städten.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 03.02.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Blaue Namen habe ich noch nie gesehen, hast du irgendein Addon installiert, das die Farben möglicherweise ändert?



Hast du eines?  Blaue Namen haben alle Spieler auf PvE Servern die kein PvP Flag gesetzt haben. Spieler der eigenen Fraktion mit PvP Flag haben nen grünen Namen.

Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion mit PvP Flag ohne eigenes PvP Flag haben nen gelben Namen, wenn man selbst auch PvP anschaltet haben sie nen roten Namen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 03.02.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du eines?  Blaue Namen haben alle Spieler auf PvE Servern die kein PvP Flag gesetzt haben. Spieler der eigenen


Hö? Dann bin ich wohl farbenblind. Ist doch beides grün, nur eines ist was dunkler. Oder nicht?!


----------



## INU-ID (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Das komische ist - was mir gerade einfällt - die zwei NPCs an der Bettlerzuflucht (ich glaube bei einem stand was von Apothekervereinigung^^) hatten exakt den selben lvl wie ich - aber ich bekam weder EPs noch konnte ich sie plündern, auch einen Seelenstein konnte ich nicht ziehen. o0


----------



## kingston (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 03.02.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 03.02.2008 21:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Also wenn mir ein gelber entgegenkommt ist das einer von der Horde. Ich selbst hab nur auf PvE gestellt. 
Kann eigentlich die Horde, wenn sie sagen wir mal mit 30 Mann in Sturmwind einreiten würden, die Stadt erobern und den König stürzen? 
Oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Iceman (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 03.02.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hö? Dann bin ich wohl farbenblind. Ist doch beides grün, nur eines ist was dunkler. Oder nicht?!



Nee, ist schon blau. Siehe hier 



			
				INU-ID am 03.02.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das komische ist - was mir gerade einfällt - die zwei NPCs an der Bettlerzuflucht (ich glaube bei einem stand was von Apothekervereinigung^^) hatten exakt den selben lvl wie ich - aber ich bekam weder EPs noch konnte ich sie plündern, auch einen Seelenstein konnte ich nicht ziehen. o0



Das kann bei NPCs von der gegnerischen Fraktion schonmal sein.



			
				kingston am 03.02.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann eigentlich die Horde, wenn sie sagen wir mal mit 30 Mann in Sturmwind einreiten würden, die Stadt erobern und den König stürzen?
> Oder umgekehrt?



Die Bosse der Städte können getötet werden, dass gibt Ehre. Aber wirklich erobern ist nicht drin, da im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr Wachen spawnen um die Stadt wieder zu säubern. Ist dementsprechend nicht wirklich gewünscht


----------



## TBrain (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.02.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme auch an, dass du da einfach einen gegnerischen NPC angegriffen hast. Wenn Du das machst, bist du automatisch PVP markiert und auch andere Spieler der Horde können dich angreifen. Ist genauso wenn Du dich einer Hordenstadt näherst, da greifen die Wachen dich dann auch an und Du wirst PVP markiert. Also immer schön aufpassen



Das wars bei mir glaub ich. Ich bin irgendwann vorher einer Allianzstadt zu nahe gekommen. Ich hab gar nicht drauf geachtet dass sich da irgendwas umgestellt hat.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 04.02.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.02.2008 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man wird nicht PvP markiert wenn eine Wache einen angreift, erst wenn man selber die Wache angreift wird man als PvP markiert.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 03.02.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 03.02.2008 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So blau sieht das bei mir nicht aus. *grübel*
Selbst das auf dem Bild bläuliche UC ist bei mir eher grünlich wie der Schleim.
Mein Monitor hat wohl eine Blauschwäche. *g*


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.02.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> So blau sieht das bei mir nicht aus. *grübel*
> Selbst das auf dem Bild bläuliche UC ist bei mir eher grünlich wie der Schleim.
> Mein Monitor hat wohl eine Blauschwäche. *g*


Hauptsache, dein Elefant ist noch blau


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Meine Druidin hat heute Stufe 68 erreicht und somit die Fluggestalt erlernt. Da Inu   gerne mal sehen wollte, wie das dann aussieht, poste ich hier mal 1 Bild davon:

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1821/wowscrnshot020408113136ch6.jpg

Finde das Fliegen hat einen riesen Vorteil. Vorher musste man ja manchmal fast mitten durch die Gegner reiten, wenn man irgendwo hinwollte und wurde von denen verfolgt. Jetzt kann man einfach ohne Probleme darüber fliegen


----------



## kingston (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.02.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Druidin hat heute Stufe 68 erreicht und somit die Fluggestalt erlernt. Da Inu   gerne mal sehen wollte, wie das dann aussieht, poste ich hier mal 1 Bild davon:
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1821/wowscrnshot020408113136ch6.jpg
> 
> Finde das Fliegen hat einen riesen Vorteil. Vorher musste man ja manchmal fast mitten durch die Gegner reiten, wenn man irgendwo hinwollte und wurde von denen verfolgt. Jetzt kann man einfach ohne Probleme darüber fliegen



Wooaahhh.   
(Kennt ihr die kleine Rüsselfamilie in Ice Age 2?)
Sieht schon toll aus. Ich hoff ich bekomm bald ein Pferd, denn mein Krieger ist ja nicht der schnellste beim laufen.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab mittlerweile auch einen Gnom Magier angefangen.
Welche Berufe könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?
Ich werde wohl sicher Schneider machen.
Dachte vielleicht noch an Verzaubern oder Alchemie.
Oder sollte ich lieber einen Sammelberuf ausüben ?

Wie skille ich einen Magier am besten ?


MfG


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 06.02.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sollte ich lieber einen Sammelberuf ausüben ?



Mit Sammlerberufen kann man gutes Geld machen im AH.
Zumindest ergings mir so.


----------



## TBrain (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 06.02.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 06.02.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich habe mit meinem Hexenmeister Bergbau und Schneiderei genommen. Durch den Bergbau kommt wirklich konstant Geld in die Kasse. Die Erze oder die Barren gehen im AH eigentlich immer.

Schneiderei ist da schon anders. Da braucht man Rohstoffe, die man erst einkaufen oder farmen muss. Das ist eher weniger geeignet um Geld zu machen. Allerdings hab ich da so ein Muster für eine Robe, die für ein Quest benötigt wird und die man nur schneidern kann und nicht finden. Die geht im AH auch ganz gut weg   

Wenn du Alchemie machen willst, dann solltest du als Ergänzung Kräuterkunde nehmen weil du dir die benötigten Rohstoffe selber suchen kannst.

Verzauberungskunst ist afaik sehr teuer. Da braucht man immer magische Gegenstände, die man entzaubern muss um an die Stoffe zu kommen.


----------



## _Slayer_ (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 06.02.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 06.02.2008 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man findet beim leveln genug grünes Zeugs, das man ruhigen Gewissens disenchanten kann. Ausserdem gibt's ja auch noch die Questbelohnungen und nicht mehr benötigte Teile des eigenen Equips.
In Kombination mit Schneiderei (was für jeden PvE-Stoffi übrigens ein Pflichtberuf ist) ist das Ganze sogar noch einfacher, da die gecrafteten Items sofort wieder gedisst werden können. 
Wo wir schon bei Schneiderei sind: Die benötigten Stoffe findet man beim leveln zuhauf, da muss man nicht extra farmen gehen.


----------



## TBrain (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 06.02.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Man findet beim leveln genug grünes Zeugs, das man ruhigen Gewissens *disenchanten* kann. Ausserdem gibt's ja auch noch die Questbelohnungen und nicht mehr benötigte Teile des eigenen *Equips.*
> In Kombination mit Schneiderei (was für jeden *PvE-Stoffi* übrigens ein Pflichtberuf ist) ist das Ganze sogar noch einfacher, da die *gecrafteten* Items sofort wieder *gedisst* werden können.
> Wo wir schon bei Schneiderei sind: Die benötigten Stoffe findet man beim leveln zuhauf, da muss man nicht extra farmen gehen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 06.02.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 06.02.2008 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal die Wörter übersetzt für diejenigen die nur Bahnhof verstehen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				RevolverOcelot am 06.02.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.02.2008 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahnhof? Der Zeppelin nach Tirisfal ist gerade eingetroffen, wer nach Unterstadt möchte, sollte nun einsteigen.


----------



## _Slayer_ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 06.02.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 06.02.2008 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spielst Du auf einem RP-Server?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Wurgs - wenn schon englisch, dann bitte ganz, aber dieses Englisch-Deutsch-Gewurste ist echt grausam *g*

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ja, auch ich bin auf nem RP-Realm...!


----------



## TBrain (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 07.02.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.02.2008 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber das merkt man kaum   

Vorhin ist einer in Unterstadt herumgelaufen und hat ständig gesagt (also für alle): "Hey kannste ma was Geld geben?"


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.02.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurgs - wenn schon englisch, dann bitte ganz, aber dieses Englisch-Deutsch-Gewurste ist echt grausam *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> P.S.: ja, auch ich bin auf nem RP-Realm...!



Dito, dieses Englisch-Deutsch-Nerd gemisch ist einfach schrecklich.
Wenn die Leute dann erzählen "Ich spiel grad mit meinem Mage aber hol gleich mal meinen Hunter!" "Ey, sheep mal!" "Gib mir mal lead"
Da könnte ich immer kotzen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass sind meist Leute die einfach nicht die deutsche Sprache beherrschen und immer irgendwelche englische Wörter reinmixen, um das zu vertuschen, oder sich besonders cool vorkommen. Aber kommt ja im Alltag auch immer öfter vor, eine mehr als traurige Entwicklung. 
Gott sei dank reden die Leute mit denen ich meist spiele nicht so. Die finden das auch meist total blöd.



			
				TBrain am 07.02.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber das merkt man kaum
> 
> Vorhin ist einer in Unterstadt herumgelaufen und hat ständig gesagt (also für alle): "Hey kannste ma was Geld geben?"



Noch schlimmer wird's wenn du mal einen Char hast der Stufe 60 oder höher ist. Da flüstern die Leute dich manchmal einfach dreist an "Ey, kannste mir mal Geld für mein Reittier geben?" Manchmal total unfreundlich. Und dann wollen die manchmal 40-50 Gold haben. Manchmal wirds mir so bunt das ich einfach zurückschreibe: "Bin ich hier das Sozialamt?" Na gut, wenn es jemand ist den man gut kennt, dann leiht man dem auch mal was, weil man weiß das man es wieder bekommt, aber doch keinem wildfremden, schon garnicht, wenn er so unhöflich und dreist fragt.
Und das Niveau sinkt langsam eh unter die Grasnarbe...gestern haben sich da auch zwei unterhalten in der Öffentlichkeit: "Ey alter, hörste Bushido, du alter Hippie?" und der andere zurück "Nein, du blöder Penner." und so ging's die ganze Zeit weiter  Einfach nur traurig. Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass da in letzter Zeit immer mehr Leute von PVP Servern rübergekommen sind und denken sie könnten mal einen auf Molly machen. Eine riesige Ansammlung von Kiddies. Mittlerweile hab ich echt das Gefühl dass 80-85% der Leute da entweder notgeil sind, absolute Kiddies oder einfach nur eine Schraube locker haben. Deswegen bin ich da froh, dass ich da Leute kenne die da absolut vernünftig sind. Wir gehen auch immer zusammen in die Instanzen und so. So macht's auch Spass, weil man weiß das man sich auf den/die anderen verlassen kann. So mit anderen, "fremden" Leuten in Instanzen zu gehen, endet doch oft einfach im Chaos. Da passiert es so oft, dass dann einfach jemand mittendrin abhaut, oder wenn ein Boss gerade was fallen lassen hat und er es bekam, plötzlich einfach weg ist und die Gruppe dann da steht und man alles abbrechen muss. Oder manchmal erwischt man dann auch Gruppen in denen total die unverschämten drin sind. Hatte einmal eine Gruppe da sind die Leute andauernd einfach mitten in die Gegner reingerannt und die Gruppe war quasi nur am sterben. Als wir ihnen Tipps geben wollten, was sie doch besser machen könnten, kamen dann nur solche Sachen zurück wie "Dann habt ihr eben Pech gehabt!" Irgendwann wars mir dann zu bunt und ich bin aus der Gruppe raus, denn beleidigen lassen muss man sich ja nicht.
Ich glaub wenn ich nicht so viele Chars (5) da hätte und so viele Leute auf Forscherliga kennen würde, dann würde ich echt darüber nachdenken auf einem anderen Server zu spielen. Vielleicht ist es ja irgendwo besser  :-o


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.02.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es ja irgendwo besser  :-o


"Die silberne Hand"
[_] JA
[X] NEIN


----------



## _Slayer_ (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.02.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.02.2008 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lieber Shadow *g*, ein Nerd bin ich sicher nicht und die deutsche Sprache beherrsche ich auch, zumindest ein Wenig.
Da die meisten hier wohl auf einem RP-Server spielen und deshalb im Spiel einen anderen Umgangston gewöhnt sind als ich z.B, der auf einem "normalen" PvP-Server spielt. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr jemals auf einem "normalen" Server gespielt habt, aber da redet (bzw. schreibt) eigentlich jeder so. Zum einen, weil es oftmals kürzer ist und zum anderen, weil viele mit englischer Sprachversion spielen und sich diese Anglizismen deshalb "automatisch" einbrennen. Das ist eben Gewohnheit.
Es gibt übrigens auch Server auf denen "Lass meine Mobs in Ruhe Du Hurensohn!"  leider zum Alltag gehört (nein, nicht auf "meinem"), insofern ist "Penner" wohl noch harmlos. *g*


----------



## Captain_Schorle (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Gilt natürlich alles nur für die Allis!


----------



## gamesfan1988 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

So, da mein kleiner Gnom Magier auch auf lvl 10 angekommen ist, stellt sich wieder die Frage wie ich am besten die Talentpunkte verteile. 

Ich schon ein bisschen gegoogelt, da kam dann immer raus das man zunächst die Arkanen Talente verbessern soll.

Deswegen meine Frage, wie verteile ich am Anfang am besten die Punkte ?

Was eignet sich denn am besten, wenn man auch mal solo unterwegs sein will ?

MfG


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 10.02.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> So, da mein kleiner Gnom Magier auch auf lvl 10 angekommen ist, stellt sich wieder die Frage wie ich am besten die Talentpunkte verteile.
> 
> Ich schon ein bisschen gegoogelt, da kam dann immer raus das man zunächst die Arkanen Talente verbessern soll.
> 
> ...


Zum Alleineleveln: zunächst alles in Feuer. Evtl die 2 oder 3 Punkte in das Eistalent (ganz oben rechts im Eistalentbaum) stecken, dass die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, aber auch nicht gleich damit anfangen.

Eis ist gerade am Anfang zu schwach, weil viel man mit Einfrieren und kritischen Treffern "arbeiten" muss, damit eine Eisskillung effektiv wird. So kann man spielen, wenn man bereits 20 bis 30 Punkte zur Verfügung hat, um ein paar Schlüsseltalente mit Punkten zu versehen.

Mit dem Feuer ist recht leicht zu spielen, Feuerball und noch einer, dann Feuerschlag und der Gegner ist meistens schon weg.

Arkan? Keine Ahnung, nie einen Magier mit Arkanspezialisierung gespielt.
Ich habe meinen Magier bis 60 gespielt und erst in den späten 40er-Leveln mal ein paar Punkte in den Eistalentbaum gesteckt.


----------



## TBrain (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Yeahh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *freu*


----------



## Solon25 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 10.02.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeahh:
> 
> *freu*


Grats, ich durfte damals 2 mal bei dieser sch...ss Quest als Priester für Gildenkollegen dabei sein ^^ Wobei, die für den Pala war glaub ich noch beknackter *g*



> *Edit:* (url=http//:www.adresse-des-bildes.jpg)(img=http//:www.adresse-des-bildes.jpg)(/url)(/img)
> 
> So schaut das dann aus, anstatt der () nutzt ihr natürlich die []



Wenn es so macht, kann man das Bild anklicken und es kommt in Originalgöße


----------



## INU-ID (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 10.02.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeahh:
> 
> *freu*




Ui, auch schon beritten - Glückwunsch.   

Häßlich biste aber trotzdem noch.  

@Bonkic: wasn los? ich sehe das du in der Gilde Dominanz bist, aber irgendwie nicht mehr spielst?  :-o


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 11.02.2008 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic: wasn los? ich sehe das du in der Gilde Dominanz bist, aber irgendwie nicht mehr spielst?  :-o



war bis gestern im urlaub.   
hab mir jetzt auch mal die vollversion besorgt, spiele allerdings auch noch auf `ner anderen realm.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

ich bräucht mal wieder hilfe:

es geht um die quest  Die Bindung.
ich finde diesen beschwörungskreis ums verrecken nicht!   

ich stehe in feuerklinges zelt, aber da ist nix!

hat jemand einen rat?


----------



## _Slayer_ (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bräucht mal wieder hilfe:
> 
> es geht um die quest  Die Bindung.
> ich finde diesen beschwörungskreis ums verrecken nicht!
> ...





> Bringt sie zu dem Kreis in Neeru Feuerklinges Zelt auf der anderen Seite der Höhle.



Vor dem Ragefire Instanzportal.

*Edit:
Achso, habe gerade erst gesehen, dass Du bereits in seinem Zelt stehst. 
Da müsste eigentlich so'n lilanes Pentagramm auf dem Boden sein.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 12.02.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem Ragefire Instanzportal.
> 
> *Edit:
> Achso, habe gerade erst gesehen, dass Du bereits in seinem Zelt stehst.
> Da müsste eigentlich so'n lilanes Pentagramm auf dem Boden sein.




hat sich -mehr oder weniger- erledigt.
ist ein bug, wie mir ein gm bestätigt hat und sie "kümmern sich drum".


----------



## _Slayer_ (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 12.02.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toll. *g*


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 12.02.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.02.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich mir auch gedacht. *grummel*


----------



## _Slayer_ (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 12.02.2008 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, dann level eben weiter.


----------



## TBrain (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 12.02.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ich bin auch grad bei einem verbugten Quest   

Wie kann es denn passieren, dass nach 3 Jahren und nach regelmäßigen Updates noch Bugs in den Quests existieren? Zumal ich glaube, dass der Bug erst nachträglich hineingepatcht wurde.  Wenn ich nach der Quest bei google suche finde ich Seiten bei denen Leute berichten wie er zu lösen ist - bei denen scheint das ja geklappt zu haben.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ich bin auch grad bei einem verbugten Quest
> 
> Wie kann es denn passieren, dass nach 3 Jahren und nach regelmäßigen Updates noch Bugs in den Quests existieren? Zumal ich glaube, dass der Bug erst nachträglich hineingepatcht wurde.  Wenn ich nach der Quest bei google suche finde ich Seiten bei denen Leute berichten wie er zu lösen ist - bei denen scheint das ja geklappt zu haben.


Hatte auch schon ne Quest, bei der Das Objekt der Begierde (ein Monster) auf einem Hügel fest hing. Da musste ich auch nen GM rufen. der hat das Tier dann runterteleportiert.
Die wenigen Male, bei denen ich nen GM brauchte oder auf was hingewiesen habe, waren sie relativ rasch zu Stelle und haben flott geholfen.


----------



## Captain_Schorle (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				McDrake am 13.02.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wenigen Male, bei denen ich nen GM brauchte oder auf was hingewiesen habe, waren sie relativ rasch zu Stelle und haben flott geholfen.



Da hab ich wohl immer Pech oder bin aufm falschen Server. Bei mir dauert das in der Regel mehrere Stunden...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2008 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es denn passieren, dass nach 3 Jahren und nach regelmäßigen Updates noch Bugs in den Quests existieren?



die bugs existieren ja nicht auf allen servern.
mein beschwörungskreis bspw ist in anderen realms problemlos zu finden.

warum das so ist, würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.  :-o 

der gm hat sich übrigens binnen minuten bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## _Slayer_ (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 13.02.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 12.02.2008 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an, wie viele Tickets gerade bearbeitet werden müssen. Ausserdem werden die wahrscheinlich auch nach Wichtigkeit sortiert. *g*


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

ich hätte schon wieder was:

wieso kann ich auf der weltkarte keine wegpunkte setzen?  :-o 
auf der minimap gehts ja (unnötigerweise) auch. 
oder geht das doch irgendwie, vielleicht per add on?


----------



## _Slayer_ (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte schon wieder was:
> 
> wieso kann ich auf der weltkarte keine wegpunkte setzen?  :-o
> auf der minimap gehts ja (unnötigerweise) auch.
> oder geht das doch irgendwie, vielleicht per add on?




So ein AddOn gab es auf jeden Fall mal, habe den Namen leider vergessen. Schau mal bei www.curse.com .


----------



## Moemo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte schon wieder was:
> 
> wieso kann ich auf der weltkarte keine wegpunkte setzen?  :-o
> auf der minimap gehts ja (unnötigerweise) auch.
> oder geht das doch irgendwie, vielleicht per add on?



Vielleicht ist es mit Cartographer möglich.
Damit kann man alles Mögliche auf der Karte festhalten, zum Beispiel hilfreich für Berufe usw. .


----------



## INU-ID (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hab da wieder mal ne Frage.^^

Und zwar hab ich ja einen vollwertigen WoW-Account, mit Abo und so. Ich möchte mir demnächst, da ich "schon" (relativ, ich weiß) auf lvl 55 bin, The Burning Crusade kaufen - schon alleine weil nur damit Ingi über 300 möglich ist.

Jetzt würde ich gerne vorher die Testversion spielen, sind ja quasi 10 kostenlose Tage.   

Nun meine Frage: Ich muß dazu, auch um dann das normale WoW spielen zu können, einen extra Client runterladen. Nun ist es ja so das bei der WoW-Probeversion einige Sachen (Auktionshaus, Post versenden, mit anderen Spielern handeln) nicht funktioniert - wie wird das mit der Probeversion von BC? Werden dann nur in der Scherbenwelt einige Sachen deaktiviert? Oder auch im Hauptspiel? Oder kann man die Testversion quasi wie eine Vollversion spielen?

Weil ich will ja net die BC-Testversion installieren wenn danach auch im Hauptspiel wieder einige Sachen deaktiviert werden.

Gruß Moguler.^^


Edit: Ahja, und was muß man tun um so einen schwarz weissen Tiger zu bekommen? Also als Reittier. ^^


----------



## INU-ID (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

*puschel*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 22.02.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da wieder mal ne Frage.^^
> 
> Und zwar hab ich ja einen vollwertigen WoW-Account, mit Abo und so. Ich möchte mir demnächst, da ich "schon" (relativ, ich weiß) auf lvl 55 bin, The Burning Crusade kaufen - schon alleine weil nur damit Ingi über 300 möglich ist.
> 
> ...


Hauptspiel bleibt unangetastet, deine Chars können mit BC-Trial maximal lvl61 erreichen. Durch Eingabe eines gekauften BC-Keys wird aus BC-Trial dann ein volles BC. Die Software (also der Spiel-Client) ist identisch, das wird alles über den Account geregelt.

Steht aber auch alles hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/bctrial.html


----------



## kingston (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 22.02.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da wieder mal ne Frage.^^
> 
> Gruß Moguler.^^
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich hol mir BC auch. Mich hats auch gepackt.   

Die Tiger nennt man "Nachtsäbler" und stehen den Nachtelfen zur Verfügung. 
Als andere Rasse braucht man Ehrfürchtigen Ruf in Darnassus um einen zu bekommen. 

Gruß Apoll


----------



## INU-ID (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.02.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Software (also der Spiel-Client) ist identisch, das wird alles über den Account geregelt.


_Kann ich mich noch mit meinem Spiel-Client des Grundspiels World of Warcraft anmelden, wenn ich meinen Account erweitert habe?
Nein, sobald Sie auf der Seite der Probeversion auf „Bestätigen“ geklickt haben, werden Sie sich nur noch mit dem Spiel-Client von The Burning Crusade im Spiel anmelden können bis die Probezeit beendet ist. Aus diesem Grund ist es ratsam sich The Burning Crusade herunterzuladen oder von einem Freund auszuleihen bevor Sie die Probezeit starten. _




Wie ich auf der Seite gelesen habe kann man alle Gegenstände und Gold bzw. Begleiter usw behalten wenn die Probezeit um ist. 

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: _Sie können die neuen Startgebiete der Draenei und Blutelfen mit einem neu erstellten Charakter erkunden, oder mit einem bereits existierenden Charakter (*Stufe 58* oder höher) das Dunkle Portal durchschreiten und erste Eindrücke von der Scherbenwelt gewinnen._

Ist das mit lvl 58 eine Empfehlung oder kommt man drunter defionitiv nicht in die Scherbenwelt? Weil ich bin ja erst 55...^^

@Apoll/kingston: Danke.


----------



## Iceman (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.02.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das mit lvl 58 eine Empfehlung oder kommt man drunter defionitiv nicht in die Scherbenwelt? Weil ich bin ja erst 55...^^



Durchs Portal kommst du erst mit 58, vorher kommt ne Meldung, dass dein Level zu niedrig ist. Einzige Alternative ist dann ein Portal nach Shattrah von einem Magier.

Aber ich würde dir empfehlen Level 59 oder 60 in der "alten" Welt zu machen, grade wenn man nicht so dolle Ausrüstung hat sind die ersten Gebiete in der Scherbenwelt garnichtmal so einfach, vor allem mittlerweile, da sie nicht mehr so gut gefüllt sind und dementsprechend die Monsterspawns immer randvoll mit Viechern sind 

Es gibt da durchaus so einige Stellen bereits im ersten Gebiet wo Massen von Gegnern patroullieren und man solo mit dem Töten kaum hinterher kommt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.02.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 22.02.2008 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, natürlich muss man sich den BC-Client noch installieren, wenn man den noch nicht hat, sollte wohl klar sein...
Das obige sollte bedeuten, dass es keinen speziellen "Trial-Client" gibt, sondern dass man dann gleich schon den vollwertigen BC-Client hat.


----------



## TBrain (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Wow Inu, schon Lv 55  :-o 

Bist ja ganz schön fix


----------



## INU-ID (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Iceman am 23.02.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Durchs Portal kommst du erst mit 58, vorher kommt ne Meldung, dass dein Level zu niedrig ist. Einzige Alternative ist dann ein Portal nach Shattrah von einem Magier.


Aah.



> Aber ich würde dir empfehlen Level 59 oder 60 in der "alten" Welt zu machen, grade wenn man nicht so dolle Ausrüstung hat sind die ersten Gebiete in der Scherbenwelt garnichtmal so einfach, vor allem mittlerweile, da sie nicht mehr so gut gefüllt sind und dementsprechend die Monsterspawns immer randvoll mit Viechern sind


Nicht mehr so gut gefüllt? Spielt denn quasi keiner mehr BC?  :-o 



> Es gibt da durchaus so einige Stellen bereits im ersten Gebiet wo Massen von Gegnern patroullieren und man solo mit dem Töten kaum hinterher kommt.


In erster Linie gehts mir - vorerst - nur darum Ingineur weiter zu lernen, in der alten Welt is bei 300 ja Schluß - aber über 300 gibts noch n paar colle Teile.^^

@TBrain: Naja, geht so. Gerade in der letzten Zeit verbringe ich viel Zeit mim AH und damit Sachen zu "farmen" die man dort verkaufen kann - Goldrausch quasi.


----------



## Iceman (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.02.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mehr so gut gefüllt? Spielt denn quasi keiner mehr BC?  :-o



Doch klar, aber die meisten sind halt 70 und hängen in Shattrah, in Instanzen oder BGs ab


----------



## INU-ID (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

* Ingenieur  -.-

@Ice: BGs?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.02.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mehr so gut gefüllt? Spielt denn quasi keiner mehr BC?  :-o


"Die ersten Gebiete" sagte der Eismann. Zuerst spielt man auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und in den Zangarmarschen. Das sind die Freiland-Quest-Gebiete für Charaktere mit Stufe ~60 bis 64. Dort trifft man aber nicht mehr auf so viele Spieler, weil die meisten das alles schon mit ihren 2. oder 3. Charakteren hinter sich haben.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich (mehr oder weniger) unbeschadet als hordler mit stufe 31 von ratschet bspw ins sumpfland komme?   

der routenplaner gibt mir folgende route an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so weit so gut.
dummerweise hab ich logischerweise die flugtroute beutebucht- kargath noch nicht, da ich ja noch nie dort war.

und durch die brennende steppe komm ich mit meinem charakter nicht, da ich direkt zu beginn dort plattgemacht werde.   

es geht um die stufe 30 hexenmeister quest (foliant der kabale).
also gehen muss es irgendwie. 

jemand `ne idee?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 28.02.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich (mehr oder weniger) unbeschadet als hordler mit stufe 31 von ratschet bspw ins sumpfland komme?


Du fliegst nach Undercity und von dort nach Hammerfall/Arathi. Dort dann nach Süden raus über die Brücke, schon bist du im Sumpfland.

http://wowsource.4players.de/weltkarte_arathi_highlands.php


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 28.02.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.02.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jo, danke.
habs geschafft.
scheiss lauferei, denn diese flugrouten hatte ich ja ebenfalls nicht, da ich da auch noch nicht war.


----------



## TBrain (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 28.02.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, danke.
> habs geschafft.
> scheiss lauferei, denn diese flugrouten hatte ich ja ebenfalls nicht, da ich da auch noch nicht war.



Früher oder später hättest du da wahrscheinlich eh hin gemusst. Und jetzt hast du ja die Flugrouten.

Ich hatte den Quest auch, ist wirklich ne elende Lauferei


----------



## Damaskus (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 23.02.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> * Ingenieur  -.-
> 
> @Ice: BGs?



BG = Battleground = Schlachtfeld 
- Alteractal (Alterac Valley = AV)
- Arathibecken (AB)
- Kriegshymnenschlucht (Warsong = WS)
- Auge des Sturms (AdS)


----------



## INU-ID (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Damaskus am 29.02.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 23.02.2008 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## TBrain (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich war jetzt einige Male in solchen Instanzen... irgendwie scheinen alle schon vorher zu wissen was dort von wem mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit fallen gelassen wird... nur ich weiß das nicht.   

Gibt es irgendwo Listen wo sowas aufgelistet ist? oder ein Addon?


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 29.02.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war jetzt einige Male in solchen Instanzen... irgendwie scheinen alle schon vorher zu wissen was dort von wem mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit fallen gelassen wird... nur ich weiß das nicht.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo Listen wo sowas aufgelistet ist? oder ein Addon?



Ja, gibt ein Addon Namens Atlas Loot, da kannst du jederzeit schauen, was jeder Gegner und in welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit er es fallen lässt.
Ist für spätere Instanzen quasi Pflicht, weil du dann genau sehen kannst, welche Instanzen genau das richtige für deine Klasse sind, wo du bessere Ausrüstung für Dich bekommst.

Hier gibt es das: http://wow.buffed.de/guides/604/atlaslootenhanced


----------



## INU-ID (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich hab ja dieses WowAceUpdater installiert. Wenn ich die Verknüpfung anklicke, dann öffnet sich "öffnen mit" Fenster von Windows, also klicke ich wieder die Install-Datei, es installiert was - und anschließend startet das Programm und ich kann alle Addons updaten.

Geht das auch irgendwie anders? Also ohne das ich das Tool jedes mal installieren muß?  :-o


----------



## TBrain (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Uii schönes Ding Danke  

Aber wahrscheinlich freu ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so wie bisher wenn was tolles gedropt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Shadow_Man am 29.02.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 29.02.2008 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




shadow? du?
warst du nicht auch mal so ein totalverweigerer?
oder verwechsel ich jetzt was?  :-o


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 29.02.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> shadow? du?
> warst du nicht auch mal so ein totalverweigerer?
> oder verwechsel ich jetzt was?  :-o



Nein, du hast schon recht. Ich war eigentlich immer total gegen WoW und gegen alle Online-Rollenspiele, wollte sowas eigentlich nie auch nur anrühren, schon alleine wegen den Monatsgebühren. Aber mit der Zeit haben immer mehr und mehr Leute mich damit genervt und wurde ständig darauf angesprochen, ob ich es nicht doch mal antesten möge. Irgendwann hab ich mich dann doch breitschlagen lassen und diese Testversion ausprobiert. Das hat mich dann (leider *g*) so gefesselt, dass ich dabei geblieben bin. Mittlerweile hab ich einen 70er, einen 63er und noch 3 andere Chars, so kann's kommen   Man merkt aber trotzdem irgendwie, dass ich eher der Einzelspiele-Spieler bin, meistens hab ich die Quests nämlich ganz alleine gemacht und nur Leute dazu geholt, wenn ich sie wirklich mal brauchte für Gruppenquests oder Instanzen


----------



## INU-ID (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Servus.

Ich bräuchte hierbei etwas Hilfe: http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44630

(runterscrollen bis: "Habt ihr dieses 3 Items, farmt ihr erstmal eine menge seelensplitter (15-20) und sucht euch dann eine starkte truppe die euch in den finalen Abschnitt im Düsterbruch begleiten. ")

Hab alles bis auf Düsterbruch erledigt, und genau dafür suche ich noch 2-3 Helfer. (vorzugsweise lvl 70 und aus der Gilde Dominanz, ein Hexer der die Quest schon gemacht hat wäre auch nicht schlecht)

Ich zahle selbstverständlich auch etwas dafür. (WoW-Gold, keine €s versteht sich*g*)

Gruß Moguler


----------



## kingston (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 09.03.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Ich bräuchte hierbei etwas Hilfe: http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44630
> 
> ...





Wie gesagt, noch 10 Stufen und ich bin dabei.


----------



## TBrain (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 09.03.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Ich bräuchte hierbei etwas Hilfe: http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44630



Ui krasse Questreihe

berichte dann mal bitte wie es gelaufen ist. Weiß noch nicht ob ich mich da auch ran wagen soll.


----------



## INU-ID (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ich wollt nur kurz erwähnen:


PATCH 2.4 IST DRAUßEN UND WIRD GERADE GESAUGT.   


hehe

Dann gibts gleich hoffentlich Urnether zu kaufen und ich bekomm endlich diese Zerstörungsbrille. *g*


----------



## memphis76 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 09.03.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Ich bräuchte hierbei etwas Hilfe: http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44630 Gruß Moguler


Hey INU, hast Du die Quest schon soweit fertig?

Ich hab ja noch nen Hexer, der auch das epische Mount haben möchte. Wg der benötigten Mats hab ich auch nen lvl 70 Hexer, der uns dabei helfen könnte. 

Sollten wir in der Gilde mal ansprechen, wenn wir uns lesen 

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 13.03.2008 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt nur kurz erwähnen:
> 
> PATCH 2.4 IST DRAUßEN UND WIRD GERADE GESAUGT.
> 
> ...



Nein. Urnether gibts erst zu kaufen, wenn der Patch auch auf die Server aufgespielt wurde. Vorher liegt quasi nur das Install-File bei dir aufm Rechner. 

Und bis 2.4 draußen ist, dauerts noch ne Weile *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## INU-ID (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				memphis76 am 13.03.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey INU, hast Du die Quest schon soweit fertig?
> 
> Ich hab ja noch nen Hexer, der auch das epische Mount haben möchte. Wg der benötigten Mats hab ich auch nen lvl 70 Hexer, der uns dabei helfen könnte.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab alles gekauft was dazu nötig ist, ich muß also nur noch nach Düsterbruch dieses Ritual starten usw.

Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei wenn du noch jemanden (mich*g*) mitnimmst, und den anderen aus der Gilde (mit lvl 70 versteht sich) hab ich ja gesagt das ich für die Hilfe (es wird wohl nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt sein*g*) auch etwas Gold springen lasse.^^ (is ja logisch)

An mir liegts nicht, ich bin jederzeit ready2go.   (für die Quest bin ich 24/7 verfügbar*g*)

@Jimi: joa, hab das elend mittlerweile erfahren, dachte mit dem DL sind halt auch schon die Realms umgestellt.    

Verdammtes Urnether... verdammte Reittierquest... verdammtes WoW.


----------



## memphis76 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 13.03.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammtes Urnether... verdammte Reittierquest... verdammtes WoW.


... verdammte Sucht!!   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 13.03.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jimi: joa, hab das elend mittlerweile erfahren, dachte mit dem DL sind halt auch schon die Realms umgestellt.
> 
> Verdammtes Urnether... verdammte Reittierquest... verdammtes WoW.



Ich würde mich nicht so an dem einen Item festbeißen - schau lieber, dass du den Char levelst und ihn dann mit Setgegenständen ausstattest. Ein einzelnes Teil ist da noch ziemlich unbedeutend *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## INU-ID (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 13.03.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich nicht so an dem einen Item festbeißen


Och, ich schon. *g*


> schau lieber, dass du den Char levelst und ihn dann mit Setgegenständen ausstattest. Ein einzelnes Teil ist da noch ziemlich unbedeutend *g*


Ja, stimmt schon. Aber ich will (so früh wie möglich, am besten schon vor 5 lvln*g*) diese verdammte Brille haben. *quengel*

Zumal die "Holobrille der Zerstörung" wohl das beste is was man (theoretisch ja schon ab lvl 56 oder noch früher, wäre dieses Urnether nicht) mit meinem lvl haben kann. (zumindest ohne sich durch irgendwelche Instanzen hangeln zu müssen, wobei ich nicht weiß ab wann es möglich ist eine bessere Kopfbedeckung zu erlangen)


----------



## d00mfreak (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

What? 
Es gibt ne PCH(H) Gilde? Das hätte man früher wissen müssen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 13.03.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal die "Holobrille der Zerstörung" wohl das beste is was man (theoretisch ja schon ab lvl 56 oder noch früher, wäre dieses Urnether nicht) mit meinem lvl haben kann. (zumindest ohne sich durch irgendwelche Instanzen hangeln zu müssen, wobei ich nicht weiß ab wann es möglich ist eine bessere Kopfbedeckung zu erlangen)


Mit Stufe 56 hast du Ingenieurskunst schon auf 350? Nicht schlecht. *g*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				d00mfreak am 14.03.2008 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> What?
> Es gibt ne PCH(H) Gilde? Das hätte man früher wissen müssen



<Dominanz>

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				memphis76 am 13.03.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 13.03.2008 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schuldig im sinne der anklage. *schäm*   

hab seit gestern übrigens auch endlich mein pferdchen.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 14.03.2008 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> d00mfreak am 14.03.2008 06:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sucht ihr noch nen Mage?    
Meine Gilde ist vor n paar Wochen auseinandergebrochen, da von Heute auf Morgen zig Members mit WoW aufgehört haben. Jetzt hab ich noch für 2 Monate gezahlt und weiß net mit wem zocken


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				d00mfreak am 14.03.2008 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 14.03.2008 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir suchen niemand, aber wir nehmen gerne jeden PCGler auf.
Ok...fast jeden *g*

Schreib am besten mal Gweddry an, dann kann er dich laden.

MfG Jimini

Edit: wir sind übrigens eine Allianz-Gilde.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 14.03.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir suchen niemand, aber wir nehmen gerne jeden PCGler auf.
> Ok...fast jeden *g*
> 
> Schreib am besten mal Gweddry an, dann kann er dich laden.
> ...


Würd sowieso noch ne Weile dauern, da ich erst den Char transen müsste. Das mit der Allianz ist kein Problem, ich gehöre auch zu den Guten  . Werd noch die Transferkosten gegen die Spielzeit abwägen, da ich vermutlich nach Ablauf mindestens bis WotLk warten werde.


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				d00mfreak am 14.03.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> den Char transen




das klingt.............äh..................komisch.


----------



## INU-ID (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 14.03.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> hab seit gestern übrigens auch endlich mein pferdchen.


Hm, auf welchem Realm spielst du? Warst du nicht auch mal Member von Dominanz? 

Falls ja, wer hat dir erlaubt nicht mehr zu kommen?  

Edit: Ah ja, Sakkas war sein Name. Wir Assis waren dir wohl nicht gut genug, hä?

Pfff...  

btw: gz zum Hottehüh. ^^ (welche Klasse bist du eigentlich?)


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 14.03.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, auf welchem Realm spielst du? Warst du nicht auch mal Member von Dominanz?



hab `nen ork hexenmeister (lvl 40 eben) auf ` das konsortium`.
bei dominanz bin ich auch noch, hab aber schon ewig nix mehr mit meinem krieger  gemacht.
für 2 charaktere fehlt mir dann doch die zeit.....aber egal- werde demnächst auch dort weitermachen.   



> Falls ja, wer hat dir erlaubt nicht mehr zu kommen?



ja ja- ich schäm mich ja auch ganz doll.  



> Wir Assis waren dir wohl nicht gut genug, hä?



ähem.....ich muss weg.....


----------



## TBrain (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 14.03.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hab `nen ork hexenmeister (lvl 40 eben)



Für die Horde!    

Ich hab nen Untoten Hexenmeister   auf "Todeswache"


----------



## kingston (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 14.03.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> d00mfreak am 14.03.2008 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konnte mir ein fettes Grinsen nicht verkneifen.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*


----------



## INU-ID (26. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Mäh, jetz wurden die Wartungsarbeiten auch noch bis 13 Uhr verlängert.   

Wie auch immer, Urnether ich komme...


----------



## TBrain (5. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 09.03.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte hierbei etwas Hilfe: http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44630



Hast du's denn mittlerweile geschafft?  :-o


----------



## INU-ID (10. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 05.04.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 09.03.2008 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Quest fürs Schreckensross? Jap.

Wenn man einen Hexenmeister kennt der die Quest (Düsterbruch) schon gemacht, und die benötigten "Mats" aufgehoben hat, dann kann man sich die 250 Gold sparen. (theoretisch könnten also 5 Hexer die Quest machen wenn einer die Mats hat - wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab^^)

Ich hatte das Glück Düsterbruch mit drei 70ern bereisen zu können, was den Aufenthalt dort wesentlich angenehmer gestaltete.^^ Ansonsten sollte man auch nicht unbedingt mit weniger als 5 Mann da rein gehen, da spätestens beim Ritual "die Hölle losbricht".  

btw: eine sehr schön gemachte Instanz.  

Edit: was ich eigentlich hier wollte *g* :

Gibt es Leute die (zb) 500 Euro in irgendwelche (?) WoW-Karten "investieren" um ein bestimmtes Teil (Spectral-Tiger?) zu bekommen? o0
Weil auf meine Frage wo man denn "Goblingumbo" lernen könnte meinte einer, das (so war seine Vermutung!) man dazu eine bestimmte Karte benötigt. Darauf meinte er, wenn ich 500€ "über" hätte könne ich einen Spectral-Tiger kaufen. Dann meinte er was von 150-160 Boosterpack-Karton und das dort min 24 Booster wären - was mir allerdings alles nix sagt.

Kann da kurz jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen, ohne das ich länger googln muß?


----------



## Moemo (10. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 10.04.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: was ich eigentlich hier wollte *g* :
> 
> Gibt es Leute die (zb) 500 Euro in irgendwelche (?) WoW-Karten "investieren" um ein bestimmtes Teil (Spectral-Tiger?) zu bekommen? o0
> Weil auf meine Frage wo man denn "Goblingumbo" lernen könnte meinte einer, das (so war seine Vermutung!) man dazu eine bestimmte Karte benötigt. Darauf meinte er, wenn ich 500€ "über" hätte könne ich einen Spectral-Tiger kaufen. Dann meinte er was von 150-160 Boosterpack-Karton und das dort min 24 Booster wären - was mir allerdings alles nix sagt.
> ...



Hierbei handelt es sich um dieses Trading Card Game.

In der Tat gibt es manche Spieler, die relative Unsummen in diese Karten investieren um nur eine dieser seltenen Items zu erhalten.
Einfacher wäre es aber, wenn man diese Gegenstände auf ebay sucht und sie ersteigert, anstatt zig Karten zu kaufen und zu hoffen, dass etwas dabei ist.

lG


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

hab grad eben burning crusade installiert, da ich so langsam in diese lvl- regionen vorstosse.
jetzt will der updater noch mal den 2.4 runterladen.

was soll denn bitte der unsinn?
downgradet bc das programm etwa wieder?  :-o


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 17.04.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad eben burning crusade installiert, da ich so langsam in diese lvl- regionen vorstosse.
> jetzt will der updater noch mal den 2.4 runterladen.
> 
> was soll denn bitte der unsinn?
> downgradet bc das programm etwa wieder?  :-o



2.4 kam erst vor kurzer Zeit raus - vor dem Release von BC wurde 2.0 auf die Server gespielt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Damaskus (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 17.04.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.04.2008 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja aber wenn er bisher bereits wow spielt, hat er ja schon 2.4
afaik ist der download daher im prinzip tatsächlich überflüssig.
kannst auch bei http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php laden, sollte schnell geladen sein (ladet bei mir mit fullspeed)^^


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Damaskus am 17.04.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber wenn er bisher bereits wow spielt, hat er ja schon 2.4



genau das dachte ich mir auch.



> kannst auch bei http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php laden, sollte schnell geladen sein (ladet bei mir mit fullspeed)^^



hab (natürlich) extern runtergeladen mit 16k.
war also jetzt kein riesenproblem.
hat mich nur gewundert.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

noch mal `ne frage.

ich will  wow auf `nem anderen rechner installieren.
dummerweise lesen die beiden laufwerke die dvd ums verrecken nicht.

bliebe also der umweg über eine (vollständige) download version. 

bei der trial kann ich mich nicht mit meinen account-daten einloggen.
funktioniert das mit dem sog.  "standard- downloader"?
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/downloads/classic/index.html

falls ja; kennt vielleicht jemand einen alternativen (schnelleren) download link?

danke.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 13.05.2008 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will  wow auf `nem anderen rechner installieren.
> dummerweise lesen die beiden laufwerke die dvd ums verrecken nicht.


Dann brenne den Installationordner auf dem PC, auf dem WoW bereits installiert ist, auf eine DVD. Das Ganze dann auf den Zielrechner kopieren, fertig.
Alternativ: USB-Platte? Netzwerk?

@Download: Dazu weiss ich leider nichts.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 13.05.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.05.2008 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ginge natürlich auch (abgesehen von der netzwerk lösung).
dummerweise bin ich aber gerade ein paar kilometer von meinem "heimrechner" entfernt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Bonkic am 13.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 13.05.2008 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, doof das, aber gut, dass wir drüber geredet haben.


----------



## INU-ID (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusade/download/index.html

Einfach in der Accountverwaltung unten auf "The Burning Crusade herunterladen" klicken.


Edit: Hm, ka was der Unterschied zwischen Standard und Original is... o0


----------



## Damaskus (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 13.05.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusade/download/index.html
> 
> Einfach in der Accountverwaltung unten auf "The Burning Crusade herunterladen" klicken.
> 
> ...



standard? bei dem link ist oben das Addon und unten das Hauptspiel zum downloaden.


----------



## INU-ID (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Damaskus am 14.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 13.05.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"World of Warcraft *Original* herunterladen" - das kommt bei meinem Link (bzw. auch "Burning Crusade Installer herunterladen") und sollte die komplette (mehrere GB große) WoW-Installation sein. (bzw der Downloader)

"Streaming-Downloader" und "*Standard*-Downloader" kommt bei Bonkics Link. Streaming ist der Client für die Testversion, der dynamisch nachlädt (richtig?) - betritt man ein Gebiet zum ersten mal, dann wird es erst runtergeladen. (ich hab für die Vollversion keinen Streaming-Client gefunden)

Und Standard ist der wo ich net weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Aber was ich eigentlich wollte:


 *Fragen zu Instanzen >5 Spieler bzw Schlachtfeldern/RAIDs* 

Bis lvl 70 hab ich quasi keine größeren Instanzen gemacht. Quasi weil ich zwar 2-3 x in einer größeren war, dann allerdings nicht sehr lange, und auch nicht von Anfang an - aufgrund der oft sehr späten Spielzeiten bleibt es leider nicht aus das ständig einer austeigt, weil er zb. 4h später wieder aufstehen muß. (und 1 Uhr in der Nacht evtl. doch keine so gute Zeit für stundenlange Inis ist...*g*)

Jedenfalls wollte ich mich jetz langsam ma an das Thema "ranwagen". Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen:

Ich gehe davon aus das es nicht nur "Stammgruppen" gibt, man also auch als "Neuling" ohne allzugroßen Aufwand ein Plätzchen findet. Oder müssen Anfanger dort mit größeren Schwierigkeiten rechnen?

Ist die Bedeutung der Symbole (Totenkopf, Mond, Kreuz usw) eher einheitlich? Oder gibt es quasi immer eine Einweisung am Anfang, um Mißverständnise zu vermeiden? Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie ist die Faustformel für diese Gier/Bedarf Geschichte? Wenn zb. etwas "droppt" was ich unbedingt haben möchte (zb. nen Zauberstab), drücken dann alle Gier und das Los entscheidet? Oder darf ich immer Bedarf klicken wenn ich etwas unbedingt brauche/möchte?

Und wenn man zb. wegen eies Items gezielt in eine 25er Instanz geht, wieviele Durchläufe braucht es (ganz grob übern Daumen gepeilt) um das begehrte Item zu erhalten? (Droprate und Glück beim Gier/Bedarf-Spiel kann ich in solchen Instanzen ja noch nicht einschätzen)

Das man bewußtlos gemachte oder "gesheepte" Gegner erstmal nicht anreifen soll, das man nicht mehr Schaden/Aggro als der Tank machen sollte, das Seelensteine immer auf Heiler gewirkt werden sollen, diese und andere "Kleinigkeiten" sind mir schon bekannt - aber reicht das überhaupt schon um eine 25er Ini zu versuchen?

Ich hab mal einen "Leitfaden" für diesen lvl ?? Drachen im Dämmerwald gelesen, das hatte schon fast was von einem Drehbuch. Jeder hatte seine Aufgabe, und es hatte den Anschein als würde das ausfallen eines Spielers zwangsläufig den Verlust des ganzen Zuges zur Folge haben.Sind alle größeren Instanzen so (in meinen Augen) xtrem anspruchsvoll, oder sind das nur einige wenige?

Irgendwelche Tips die einem die Sache etwas erleichtern?

btw: Ich hab im Netz gelesen das diese ?? Gengner alle lvl 99, stimmt das?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort(en)

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.05.2008 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus das es nicht nur "Stammgruppen" gibt, man also auch als "Neuling" ohne allzugroßen Aufwand ein Plätzchen findet. Oder müssen Anfanger dort mit größeren Schwierigkeiten rechnen?


Wenn Raids in "grosse Instanzen" (10er/25er) stattfinden, passiert das idR nicht spontan, sondern wird vorher organisiert und geplant. Du musst dich dann an die passenden Leute auf deinem Server wenden und dein Interesse kundtun, an sowas teilnehmen zu wollen.
Meistens entscheidet dein aktueller Ausrüstungsstand, ob du für eine Raidinstanz geeignet bist (T4, T5, T6). Niemand (oder nur sehr wenige) nehmen Leute mit, die man quasi nur mitzieht, weil sie dem gerade stattfindenden Raid kaum nutzen.
Auch ist es wichtig, wie oft du mitgehen möchtest: hast du nur Interesse, alle 3 Wochen mal mitzugehen und erwartest dann noch, was abzubekommen während alle anderen immer dabeiwaren und "gearbeitet" haben, dann sieht es auch nicht sonderlich rosig aus, in so einen Raid hineinzukommen. Regelmässigkeit.



> Ist die Bedeutung der Symbole (Totenkopf, Mond, Kreuz usw) eher einheitlich? Oder gibt es quasi immer eine Einweisung am Anfang, um Mißverständnise zu vermeiden?


Normal ist das nicht einheitlich, da die Markierungen vollkommen wirkürlich gesetzt werden.
IdR ist der Totenkopf das erste Ziel, das getötet werden soll. Andererseits habe ich aber auch schon erlebt, dass der Totenkopf für ein Ziel steht, das keinesfalls angegriffen werden soll. Im Zweifel: nachfragen (hier kommt dann auch wieder die Regelmässigkeit zum Zuge: Raids sind irgendwann so eingespielt und wissen was zu tun ist, ohne dass noch gross und langwierig was zu erklären ist. Was, wann, wieso, wieoft und warum bei Raids und Bosskämpfen zu tun ist, hat sich der Spieler VORHER anzueignen. Es gibt zig Informationen dazu im Internet. Unvorbereitet zu einem Raid zu erscheinen ("Oh, ich muss noch reppen", "oh, kann mich jemand porten?", "oh, ich hab kein Buffkram dabei.", "Was muss ich eigentlich machen?", etc pp) ist sehr, sehr böse...



> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie ist die Faustformel für diese Gier/Bedarf Geschichte? Wenn zb. etwas "droppt" was ich unbedingt haben möchte (zb. nen Zauberstab), drücken dann alle Gier und das Los entscheidet? Oder darf ich immer Bedarf klicken wenn ich etwas unbedingt brauche/möchte?


Bei Raids mit Stammgruppen ist es idR über ein DKP-System realisiert, wer was bekommt bzw sich von diesen DKP-Punkten kaufen kann.
Ist man bspw bei einem Raid dabei, dann bekommt man pro Stunde x DKP (also eine Strafe für Leute, die abhauen/zuspät kommen), für besiegte Bosse bekommt man DKP (schwerer Boss-mehr DKP, leichter Boss-weniger DKP) usw.
So ein DKP-System wird von einem der Spieler verwaltet und gepflegt und setzt das normale "Bedarf/Gier"-Konzept ausser Kraft (meistens wird Plündermeister eingestellt).
So ein DKP-System begünstigt natürlich Leute, die oft, lange und regelmässig dabei sind. Neulinge müssen sich erst Punkte ansparen und bekommen quasi nur was, wenn es sonst niemand haben möchte.

Es gibt aber auch "FreeForAll"-Raids, bei denen die Regeln individuell sind. Oft wird in den kleinen der Raidinstanzen (Karazhan, Zul'Aman) das normale Bedarf-Gier-Konzept benutzt.



> Und wenn man zb. wegen eies Items gezielt in eine 25er Instanz geht, wieviele Durchläufe braucht es (ganz grob übern Daumen gepeilt) um das begehrte Item zu erhalten? (Droprate und Glück beim Gier/Bedarf-Spiel kann ich in solchen Instanzen ja noch nicht einschätzen)


Unmöglich zu sagen.



> Das man bewußtlos gemachte oder "gesheepte" Gegner erstmal nicht anreifen soll, das man nicht mehr Schaden/Aggro als der Tank machen sollte, das Seelensteine immer auf Heiler gewirkt werden sollen, diese und andere "Kleinigkeiten" sind mir schon bekannt - aber reicht das überhaupt schon um eine 25er Ini zu versuchen?


Definitiv: Nein. 
Wie oben erwähnt: Vorher informieren, was man machen muss in Raidinstanz X, bei Boss Y in Phase Z.
Es gibt Bosskämpfe, in denen nicht sonderlich viel falsch laufen darf. Bist du der, der ständig Wipes auslöst, weil du keinen Plan hast, was zu tun ist... nunja, weisst du selber, was dann ist. *g*



> Jeder hatte seine Aufgabe, und es hatte den Anschein als würde das ausfallen eines Spielers zwangsläufig den Verlust des ganzen Zuges zur Folge haben.Sind alle größeren Instanzen so (in meinen Augen) xtrem anspruchsvoll, oder sind das nur einige wenige?


Alles eine Sache der Übung und des Wissens, was gerade um dich herum passiert. Hast du keinen Plan, bist du entweder relativ schnell tot (und kannst dem Raid nicht helfen, die anderen haben es schwerer) oder explodierst in einer Supernova, weil du am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit standest und reisst den Raid sofort in den Tod. *g*



> Irgendwelche Tips die einem die Sache etwas erleichtern?


Informieren, informieren, informieren.



> btw: Ich hab im Netz gelesen das diese ?? Gengner alle lvl 99, stimmt das?


Weiss ich nicht genau, aber ich glaube, als Boss markierte Gegner werden für interne Berechnungen (Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit usw) als lvl73 behandelt.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 18.05.2008 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus das es nicht nur "Stammgruppen" gibt, man also auch als "Neuling" ohne allzugroßen Aufwand ein Plätzchen findet. Oder müssen Anfanger dort mit größeren Schwierigkeiten rechnen?



In der Regel ists so, dass wenn du dich vernünftig equippen willst, du regelmäßig raiden musst. Regelmäßige Raids setzen aber fast schon zwingend eine Stammgruppe voraus. Mit Stammgruppen ist der Erfolg zudem höher als wenn man zweimal pro Woche eine zufällig zusammengewürfelte Randomgruppe aufstellt.



> Ist die Bedeutung der Symbole (Totenkopf, Mond, Kreuz usw) eher einheitlich? Oder gibt es quasi immer eine Einweisung am Anfang, um Mißverständnise zu vermeiden? Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie ist die Faustformel für diese Gier/Bedarf Geschichte? Wenn zb. etwas "droppt" was ich unbedingt haben möchte (zb. nen Zauberstab), drücken dann alle Gier und das Los entscheidet? Oder darf ich immer Bedarf klicken wenn ich etwas unbedingt brauche/möchte?



Hier gilt: wenn man Fragen hat, einfach Fragen. 
Meist das der Schädel das erste Ziel, Kreuz das zweite, blaues Viereck ist die Eisfalle, Mond / Kreis / Lilamant sind Crowd-Control-Targets etc.
Bedarf sollte man vorher immer anmelden, also mal nachfragen, ob man "Bedarf" würfeln kann. Manche Gruppen machen es so, dass erstmal alle passen und dann ausgewählte Spieler via /random um den Gegenstand würfeln.



> Und wenn man zb. wegen eies Items gezielt in eine 25er Instanz geht, wieviele Durchläufe braucht es (ganz grob übern Daumen gepeilt) um das begehrte Item zu erhalten? (Droprate und Glück beim Gier/Bedarf-Spiel kann ich in solchen Instanzen ja noch nicht einschätzen)



Manche kriegen beim ersten Run ihr Item, andere farmen die Instanz monatelang ab. Ist nur ne Frage des Glücks. Prozentuale Lootwahrscheinlichkeiten findest du bei buffed.



> Das man bewußtlos gemachte oder "gesheepte" Gegner erstmal nicht anreifen soll, das man nicht mehr Schaden/Aggro als der Tank machen sollte, das Seelensteine immer auf Heiler gewirkt werden sollen, diese und andere "Kleinigkeiten" sind mir schon bekannt - aber reicht das überhaupt schon um eine 25er Ini zu versuchen?



Als DD macht man in der Regel mehr Schaden als der Tank - außer, der Tank ist um einiges besser ausgestattet als man selbst. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach regelmäßig normale Instanzen besuchen, um den Spielfluss und das Gruppenspiel in Instanzen kennen zu lernen. 25er-Inis sind bei dir im Moment noch eher Zukunftsmusik.
Geh am besten erstmal nach Karazhan, das ist die erste Instanz, wo es dann fordernder wird vom Gruppenspiel (wenn man mal von Heroics absieht). Da sind die Bosstaktiken noch nicht so komplex wie bei den 25ern, die danach kommen. Such dir am besten mal ne Gruppe für Kara, und versuch, da regelmäßig mit dieser Gruppe hinzugehen. Alles weitere ergibt sich dann recht fix.



> Ich hab mal einen "Leitfaden" für diesen lvl ?? Drachen im Dämmerwald gelesen, das hatte schon fast was von einem Drehbuch. Jeder hatte seine Aufgabe, und es hatte den Anschein als würde das ausfallen eines Spielers zwangsläufig den Verlust des ganzen Zuges zur Folge haben.Sind alle größeren Instanzen so (in meinen Augen) xtrem anspruchsvoll, oder sind das nur einige wenige?
> Irgendwelche Tips die einem die Sache etwas erleichtern?



Bei nahezu jedem Raidboss gibt es Spieler, die eine Schlüsselrolle spielen. Sei es der Heiler, der nur für den Tank eingeteilt ist, der DD, der sich um Adds kümmert, oder dass einer die Übersicht über irgendwelche Events hat und die Gruppe während dem Kampf koordiniert. In den normalen Instanzen und in Kara ist das noch nicht so komplex, später in den 25ern nimmt die Anzahl der Spezialaufgaben dann zu - nach und nach übernimmt man mehr und mehr Aufgaben und Verantwortung. 
Während ich bei der tugendhaften Maid (Kara) nur noch den Tank und dei Gruppe  geheilt und die Debuffs entfernt habe, muss ich bei Leotheras (Schlangenschrein) auf den Boss achten, dass ich nicht in seinen Wirbelwind komme, den Tank heilen, andere Spieler teilweise mitheilen, in der Dämonenphase befallene Stoffklassen schilden / heilen und den Hexertank heilen. Das ist dann schon ein ganz anderes Aufgabenfeld.



> btw: Ich hab im Netz gelesen das diese ?? Gengner alle lvl 99, stimmt das?



Nein, bei Level 99 würde man glaube ich permanent verfehlen. Ich glaube, die sind einfach 2, 3 Level über den Spielern, für deren Stufe der Encounter angedacht ist.



> Danke schon mal für die Antwort(en)
> 
> Gruß INU.ID



MfG Jimini


----------



## kingston (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.05.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel ists so, dass wenn du dich vernünftig equippen willst, du regelmäßig raiden musst. Regelmäßige Raids setzen aber fast schon zwingend eine Stammgruppe voraus. Mit Stammgruppen ist der Erfolg zudem höher als wenn man zweimal pro Woche eine zufällig zusammengewürfelte Randomgruppe aufstellt.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Irgendwie ein Teufelskreis oder? Um sich zu equippen muss man in Raids. Mitgenommen wird man aber nur mit gutem Equip. Das holt man sich in Raids.  

Jedenfalls klingt das ja schon mehr nach Abeit als nach Spielspass.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 18.05.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.05.2008 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, man nimmt einfach das Equip mit, was man bisher abgreifen konnte. Nach Kara kann man halt schon noch mit blauen und grünen Sachen - oder selbst hergestellten Sets / Waffen etc.
Bei den 25ern sollte man schon größtenteils episch equipped sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## _Slayer_ (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 18.05.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 18.05.2008 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja. Aber wie Du bereits sagtest, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, einige Items herzustellen und eben Heroics abzufarmen. Im Tausch gegen die Marken gibt es mittlerweile Items auf T6-Niveau.
Für 25er Raids braucht man in 90% der Fälle eine Gilde. Ich glaube kaum, dass es eine gibt, die einem frischen 70er ohne Erfahrung und Equip einen Stammplatz gibt. *g*
Als Hexer empfiehlt sich für den Anfang übrigens folgende Skillung: 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/warlock/talents.html?tal=5502200502230105510312000000000000000000000505000500200000000000
Mehr Schaden als mit dieser Skillung kannst Du in (heroischen) Instanzen und Raids vorerst nicht rausholen.


----------



## INU-ID (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Erstmal danke für die doch sehr ausführlichen Antworten.   


Das mit den Marken bzw. dem Equip was man dafür bekommen kann ist so eine Sache, wer nicht viel auf Schlachtfelder geht wird wohl auch kaum Marken bekommen...

Ich dachte mir schon das man sich ohne passendes Equip bzw ausreichender Erfahrung nicht an die großen Inis wagen sollte, aber die Sachen dort sind halt schon seeehr verlockend.   

Eben das erste mal dieses 310% Phönix-Mount gesehen - Hammer.
Ebenso Hammer sind die Anforderungen um an das Teil zu kommen - natürlich völlig zu Recht.

Auch danke ich für den Sklii-Link, werd mir das demnächst mal genauer anschauen - vorerst möchte ich meine Teufelswache allerdings noch behalten. *g*

Dann hab ich ja doch noch einiges vor mir, mal schauen wie es läuft...


----------



## _Slayer_ (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.05.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal danke für die doch sehr ausführlichen Antworten.
> 
> 
> Das mit den Marken bzw. dem Equip was man dafür bekommen kann ist so eine Sache, wer nicht viel auf Schlachtfelder geht wird wohl auch kaum Marken bekommen...
> ...




Ich meinte aber die Heroic-Marken, welche es nur in Heroics und Raidinstanzen gibt. Das Season 1-Set, welches es für Ehre und Battlegroundmarken gibt finde ich für PvE nicht wirklich geeignet, von den Waffen mal abgesehen.
Ja, die Skillung solltest Du Dir näher anschauen. Zauberdurchschlagskraft bringt Dir übrigens nichts. Mit der von mir verlinkten Skillung bräuchtest Du Zaubertrefferwertung und Zauberschaden.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 19.05.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte mir schon das man sich ohne passendes Equip bzw ausreichender Erfahrung nicht an die großen Inis wagen sollte, aber die Sachen dort sind halt schon seeehr verlockend.



Klar, die T5- und T6-Sachen sind natülich klasse. Aber geh mal davon aus, dass es Monate dauern wird, bis du noch was davon siehst. Damit will ich dich nicht entmutigen - aber Setteile sammeln, die auch noch eine Handvoll anderer Spieler im Raid wollen, dauert seine Zeit. Abgesehen davon, dass erstmal Kara & Co auf dich warten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TBrain (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 19.05.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 19.05.2008 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Außerdem gibts bis dahin wahrscheinlich das neue Addon und die Lv. 70 Set-Teile, für die man Monate lang unterwegs war, werden bald für die Katz sein.


----------



## INU-ID (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 19.05.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibts bis dahin wahrscheinlich das neue Addon und die Lv. 70 Set-Teile, für die man Monate lang unterwegs war, werden bald für die Katz sein.


Das denke ich mir auch. Da das Addon ja auch für die Leute spielbar sein muß welche nicht das TOP-Equip (T7? T8?) haben, und zb (vermutlich schon grünes) lvl 72 oder lvl 74 Equip besser sein wird als das aktuell beste lvl 70 Equip (spekulier), da macht es ja fast keinen Sinn mehr jetzt noch so viel Zeit in die alten Sachen zu investieren. Oder?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 22.05.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 19.05.2008 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt seit sehr sehr langer Zeit kein WoW mehr gespielt, aber die Frage jetzt ist doch die gleiche Frage wie beim ersten AddOn.

Man sollte doch nicht die Zeit in ein Spiel wg. der Items investieren, die sind eher Mittel zum Zweck. Man sollte das Spiel wg. der Encounter ( Bosskämpfe ) bestreiten ... das hat jedenfalls für mich den Reiz damals ausgemacht.   

Und wenn du dabei ein paar Items bekommst ... umso besser, wenn du keine bekommst, sollte das doch auch egal sein.


----------



## INU-ID (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Rabowke am 22.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du dabei ein paar Items bekommst ... umso besser, wenn du keine bekommst, sollte das doch auch egal sein.


Das stimme ich dir ja auch zu. Das Problem ist das man in die größeren/schwereren Instanzen scheinbar (ich habs ja nie ausprobiert) gar nicht erst reinkommt (bzw nicht mitgenommen wird) wenn man nicht mindestens "T"irgendwas hat - ergo muß man ja im schlimmsten Fall Wochen/Monate lang versuchen erst an gutes Equip zu kommen.


----------



## Iceman (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 22.05.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimme ich dir ja auch zu. Das Problem ist das man in die größeren/schwereren Instanzen scheinbar (ich habs ja nie ausprobiert) gar nicht erst reinkommt (bzw nicht mitgenommen wird) wenn man nicht mindestens "T"irgendwas hat - ergo muß man ja im schlimmsten Fall Wochen/Monate lang versuchen erst an gutes Equip zu kommen.



Da der Schwierigkeitsgrad nunmal steigt und die Ausrüstung wichtig ist musst du natürlich Zeit in besseres Equip investieren wenn du die höheren Instanzen sehen willst. Warum sollte man einen Blau/Grün ausgerüsteten Spieler in eine der hohen Instanzen mitnehmen wenn der deutlich weniger Leistung bringt als jemand mit Epic Klamotten auch wenn sie gleich gut spielen? Keiner bindet sich da freiwillig nen Klotz ans Bein.

Darum werden Spieler natürlich zu einer gewissen Reihenfolge der Instanzen gezwungen, was aber auch garnicht so schlecht ist, da diese dann auch erstmal in leichteren Instanzen das Spielen im Raid lernen bzw. lernen sich an Taktiken zu halten.


----------



## INU-ID (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Wie gesagt, darüber will ich mich ja auch "eigentlich" nicht beschweren. Allerdings hat dieses "Vorgehen" zur Folge das einige (und scheinbar nicht gerade wenige) die größeren Inis - selbst nach Jahren WoW - noch nie gesehen haben. Man muß eben schon eine Menge Zeit in sein Equip investieren, man muß die richtigen Leute kennen usw  - sonst sieht man einige Inis nie von innen...

MFG


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 22.05.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, darüber will ich mich ja auch "eigentlich" nicht beschweren. Allerdings hat dieses "Vorgehen" zur Folge das einige (und scheinbar nicht gerade wenige) die größeren Inis - selbst nach Jahren WoW - noch nie gesehen haben. Man muß eben schon eine Menge Zeit in sein Equip investieren, man muß die richtigen Leute kennen usw  - sonst sieht man einige Inis nie von innen...
> 
> MFG



Tja, das ist eben der Punkt, der den Highendcontent definiert. Aber was jetzt nur die bestens ausgerüsteten Raids schaffen, machen nach dem nächsten Addon eine Handvoll 80er wohl genauso. 
Du kannst dir halt aussuchen, ob du jetzt anfängst, dein Equip raidtauglich zu machen oder ob du dir denkst "das nächste Addon kommt bald, da mach ich vorher nix mehr". Wobei sich dabei immer die Erkenntnis aufdrängt, dass verbissenes Item-jagen so oder so auf Dauer total sinnlos ist - da mit dem nächsten Addon wieder grüne Questbelohnungen kommen, die ein Teil ersetzen, für das man wochenlang geraidet hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## _Slayer_ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 22.05.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 22.05.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So ist eben der Lauf der Dinge. Andererseits gibt es, abgesehen vom Raiden, nicht viel, das man auf Level 70 über einen gewissen Zeitraum machen könnte. Abgesehen von PvP vielleicht, aber das wurde mir auch irgendwann langweilig


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 22.05.2008 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist eben der Lauf der Dinge. Andererseits gibt es, abgesehen vom Raiden, nicht viel, das man auf Level 70 über einen gewissen Zeitraum machen könnte. Abgesehen von PvP vielleicht, aber das wurde mir auch irgendwann langweilig


Man kann noch versuchen, bei allen Nicht-Raid-Fraktionen einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf zu erlangen. Ist dies erreicht, kann man sich einweisen lassen.


----------



## _Slayer_ (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.05.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 22.05.2008 22:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, genau, beispielsweise beim gesamten Steamwheedle Cartel.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 23.05.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 23.05.2008 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das ist zu einfach: In Feralas gibt es an der Küste zwei Quests, die Ruf bei allen Fraktionen des Kartells geben. Das ist eigentlich vollkommen WoW-untypisch, mit einem Handgriff mehrere Dinge als Belohnung zu bekommen.

Ehrfürchtig bei den Magram- oder Gelkis-Zentauren in Desolace! Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## _Slayer_ (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.05.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 23.05.2008 09:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ja, gute Idee. Ich fange gleich mal an.


----------



## INU-ID (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Soooo.


Da mein Equip ( http://my.buffed.de/?c=3772686 ) noch nicht so berauschend ist, und ich gerne - sofern es nicht ewig dauert - die Sachen des "erbarmungslosen Gladiators" hätte, da wollt ich mich mal an die Arena ranwagen.

Wie funktioniert das? Bekommt man wie auf dem Schlachtfeld auch Punkte wenn man verliert? Muß ich erst einen Partner suchen bevor ich zb ein 2vs2 Match starte? Oder macht das der Computer automatisch? Was sollte ich sonst noch wissen?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort(en).    

MFG INU.ID

Edit. Ah, alleine kann ich also kein 2v2 starten...


----------



## kingston (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 29.05.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo.
> 
> 
> Da mein Equip ( http://my.buffed.de/?c=3772686 ) noch nicht so bereauschend ist, und ich gerne - sofern es nicht ewig dauert - die Sachen des "erbarmungslosen Gladiators" hätte, da wollt ich mich mal an die Arena ranwagen.
> ...




Nein. Du musst erst einen Partner finden. Das heisst wir könnten ( wenn ich 70 bin) z.B eine Gruppe bilden zum Arenameister in Shatt gehen und uns dort für ein 2vs2 Turnier anmelden. Punkte gibts auch beim verlieren. Für die Arenakämpfe gibt es eigene Arenapunkte mit denen man dann in Tanaris die ganzen "rachsüchtigen" Sachen kaufen kann. 
Zum üben kann man auch das "2vs2 geplänkel" machen. Da gibts noch kleine Punkte, aber man sieht wie man sich so macht. 
Hoffe das war alles richtig so.


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 29.05.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo.
> 
> 
> Da mein Equip ( http://my.buffed.de/?c=3772686 ) noch nicht so berauschend ist, und ich gerne - sofern es nicht ewig dauert - die Sachen des "erbarmungslosen Gladiators" hätte, da wollt ich mich mal an die Arena ranwagen.
> ...




1. Da Season 4 bald eingeführt wird, wird das Season 2-Set (Erbarmungsloser Gladiator) dann für Ehre, die Du auf den normalen Schlachtfeldern kriegst, käuflich sein. 
2. Wenn Du PvE machen willst, solltest Du Heroicinstanzen und Kara abfarmen und Dir dort bzw. im Tausch gegen die Heroicmarken Equip besorgen. Die PvP-Sets sind, abgesehen von den Waffen, für PvE eher ungeeeignet.


----------



## INU-ID (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Ah, moin Apoll.   

Also ein Geplänkel hab ich gerade eben mal gestartet - aber irgendwie war ich alleine gegen 2 Hordenstinker... :/

Ich hoffe das du heut 70 wirst, dann können wir mal ein Spielchen wagen.^^


----------



## kingston (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 29.05.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, moin Apoll.
> 
> Also ein Geplänkel hab ich gerade eben mal gestartet - aber irgendwie war ich alleine gegen 2 Hordenstinker... :/
> 
> Ich hoffe das du heut 70 wirst, dann können wir mal ein Spielchen wagen.^^



Na ja. Da sollte ich mir erst meine Schwerter schmieden damit ich Waffentechnisch wenigstens nicht ganz doof dastehe. 
Übrigens kannst du dir dein Profil auch im Arsenal ansehen, mit den ganzen Berufen usw.  Falls du es noch nicht wusstest. :

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Forscherliga&n=Moguler


----------



## Sebastian-Gutowski (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				kingston am 29.05.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du es noch nicht wusstest. :
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Forscherliga&n=Moguler



Rofl, sry! Aber diese Skillung is ja mal voll für den Arsch...^^
Selten so ne verhunzte Warlock-Skillung gesehen^^


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Sebastian-Gutowski am 29.05.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 29.05.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm ja, stimmt wohl, leider. Die Gems sind auch eher suboptimal. *g*


----------



## INU-ID (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Sebastian-Gutowski am 29.05.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl, sry! Aber diese Skillung is ja mal voll für den Arsch...^^
> Selten so ne verhunzte Warlock-Skillung gesehen^^


Was genau meinst du?


			
				_Slayer_ am 29.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ja, stimmt wohl, leider. Die Gems sind auch eher suboptimal. *g*


Hm?  :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 29.05.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian-Gutowski am 29.05.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schätze, die beiden haben schlicht auch keinerlei Plan, andernfalls hätten sie explizit gesagt, was genau da so fürchterbar ist. 
"Das ist Kacke!" kann jeder behaupten, begründen, warum das so ist, können die wenigsten.


----------



## INU-ID (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Hätt mich ja schon interessiert was genau die Jungs da zu monieren ham.

Zb. meinte die Tage einer "lachend" (im Spiel) warum ich nen Heiler-Stein auf der Hose hätte. Wenn ich einen Stein mit 8 Zauberschaden, oder einen mit 6 Schaden und 18 Heilung kaufen kann (beide zum gleichen Preis) - dann nehme ich (als Hexer der quasi noch keine Raids macht) natürlich den mit 24 "Zauberkraft". Wenn ich dem Gegner Gesundheit abziehe zählt das als Heilung, und meinen Begleiter muß ich auch oft heilen.

Dennoch war er der Meinung ich sollte zugunsten der 3 "Punkte" mehr Schaden auf die 18 Punkte mehr Heilung verzichten. Naja, kann man halt geteilter Meinung sein - ich finde für mich und das was ich atm meistens mache hab ich den richtigen Stein genommen.

Ich bin ja für jeden Rat dankbar, aber dumme Kommentare von Leuten die 2-3 Jahre länger spielen nützen mir am wenigsten... und warum soll ich mehrere Steine für zb. insgesammt 1k-2k Gold nehmen die mir dann zusammen vielleicht 50 Schaden bringen, wenn ich mit einem ordentlichen Stab zb. schon 200 Schaden und Heilung bekomme... und Steine nehmen kann die mir was geben was ich zb. vom Stab (oder Hose usw) nicht bekomme...

Wie gesagt, ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.05.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 29.05.2008 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähm, ja, wahrscheinlich. 

+Heal bringt Dir nichts. Deine Heilung durch Blutsauger und Lebensentzug basiert auf Schattenschaden und wird dadurch erhöht. 
Zauberdurchschlagskraft ist ebenfalls nutzlos. Du brauchst primär Spelldamage und vorallem auch Spellhit. Eine geeignete Skillung hatte ich schon geposted.
Es gibt übrigens auch grüne Steine (+7 Spelldamage, +13 Healing usw.) für maximal 5g/Stück im Auktionshaus. Die reichen für den Anfang locker, vorallem, da Du sowieso noch keine Items besitzt, bei denen es sich wirklich lohnen würde, blaue Gems zu sockeln.


----------



## INU-ID (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 29.05.2008 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> +Heal bringt Dir nichts. Deine Heilung durch Blutsauger und Lebensentzug basiert auf Schattenschaden und wird dadurch erhöht.


Hm, aber warum wird Blutsauger nach einem BG dann unter "gewirtkte Heilung" aufgeführt? (((Edit: Ah, kann auch sein das es von meinem Verband is, weiß ich jetz grad net)))

 Außerdem sprach ich ja auch von der Heilung meiner Begleiter - und da wurde es hier und da (trotz ca. 400 Heilung/s) schon sehr knapp. (ich nutze die Teufelswache quasi als meinen Tank)


> Zauberdurchschlagskraft ist ebenfalls nutzlos.


Weil?


> Du brauchst primär Spelldamage und vorallem auch Spellhit.


Hab ich doch.


> Eine geeignete Skillung hatte ich schon geposted.


Da ich aber quasi noch keine Raids mache und zumindest noch nicht auf meine Teufelswache verzichten möchte (hab ich ja auch schon erwähnt) laß ich es vorerst so wie es ist. (hab deine "Empfehlung" aber ständig im Browser offen^^)


> Es gibt übrigens auch grüne Steine (+7 Spelldamage, +13 Healing usw.) für maximal 5g/Stück im Auktionshaus. Die reichen für den Anfang locker, vorallem, da Du sowieso noch keine Items besitzt, bei denen es sich wirklich lohnen würde, blaue Gems zu sockeln.


Spielt ja keine Rolle in welcher Preisklasse ich die Steine kaufe - das Prinzip ist in allen Klasse gleich. Und da Gold nicht mein Problem ist - warum sollte ich dann Edelsteine für 5g nehmen?

Jedenfalls danke für deine Erläuterung. (auch wenn ich immer noch nicht weiß was du mit Gems meinst)


----------



## TBrain (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Gut, dann sagt auch mal was zu meinen Talenten:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Todeswache&n=Thoul

Im Moment spiel ich meistens die hohen 5er-Instanzen und versuche an das blaue Hexenmeister-Set zu kommen. Allerdings noch ohne Erfolg ^^


----------



## _Slayer_ (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				TBrain am 30.05.2008 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann sagt auch mal was zu meinen Talenten:
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Todeswache&n=Thoul
> 
> Im Moment spiel ich meistens die hohen 5er-Instanzen und versuche an das blaue Hexenmeister-Set zu kommen. Allerdings noch ohne Erfolg ^^




Schaut ganz okay aus. "Umschlingende Schatten" würde ich nicht skillen, dafür auf jeden Fall "Verhängnis". Wenn Du auch noch questest oder wenigstens die Dailyquests machst, könntest Du auch Punkte in "Seelenentzug" und "Teufelskonzentration" stecken und dafür ggf. die aus "Fluch verstärken" und "Fluch der Erschöpfung" rausnehmen. "Dämonische Agide" zu skillen ist eigentlich gar keine schlechte Idee. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es Dir schadenstechnisch mehr bringen würde, 9 Punkte aus dem Dämonologie-Baum  in den Zerstörungs-Baum zu verfrachten. Will heißen: Punkte aus "Dämonische Umarmung" (bringt Dir eh nichts, Du hast ja immer einen Tank dabei und wenn Du später, sprich im Raid, die Aggro haben solltest, bist Du sowieso tot, da bringen dir 15% mehr Leben auch nichts.), "Verbesserter Leerwandler" und "Dämonische Agide" entfernen und in "Dunkle Macht", Verwüstung" und "Zerstörerische Reichweite" stecken.

Das dürfte zwar ziemlich genau der Skillung entsprechen, die ich schon gepostet hatte, aber Du hast ja gefragt. *g* 
Im Grunde sieht Deine Skillung aber ganz okay aus, versteh mich nicht falsch. Wollte das jetzt nicht schlechtreden, oder so.


Das mit dem blauen Set ist zwar eine Idee, es lohnt sich allerdings SEHR, Schneiderei auf 375 zu bringen und das Eisschattenzwirnset sowie das Zauberschlagset herzustellen. Falls Du nicht genug Gold hast, empfehle ich Dir, die Dailyquests auf der Insel zu machen.

*Edit:
@INU:
Du heilst Dein Pet mit "Lebenslinie". Dadurch wird Gesundheit von Dir auf Dein Pet übertragen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das fixe Werte sind, die wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit Shadowspelldamage skalieren. Und schon gar nicht mit Addheal. 
Gems sind übrigens die Edelsteine.


----------



## Sebastian-Gutowski (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 29.05.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian-Gutowski am 29.05.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay ich werd versuchen dir es zu erklären, wobei ich kaum weiß wo ich anfangen soll...^^ und deswegen auch nur ein paar richtig dicke Klöpse ansprechen werde! Aber auch nur weil du Allie bist 

Starten wir ersten mal ganz am Anfang mit der Frage : Was spielst du denn eher, PvP oder PvE? Darauf musst du nämlich deine Skillung auslegen, ist zumindest sinnvoll.. 

Warum skillst du in "Dämonlogie" die "Dämonische Umarmung" nicht voll aus? Es gibt für einen Warlock, gerade auch im PvP, nichts wichtigeres als Ausdauer... auch weil deine HP quasi dein Mana sind 
Im Gegenzug skillst du den Wichtel....    okay, vllt dein Hauptpet, aber warum zum Teufel gehst du dann auf die Teufelswache und skillst auch noch den Leerwandler? Besonders wenn du die Teufelswache hast mehr als sinnfrei...
"Verbesser Dämonensklave" weg damit, total nutzlos...
"Meister der Herbeizauberei" omg weg damit, vorallem weil du einen "guten" Zauberstaub hast.... 

Dann im Tree "Gebrechen" : 
Warum skillst du nicht "Verbesserte Verderbnis"?????? Verderbnis casten = sicherer Lose im PvP!! (vllt der gröbste Schnitzer in deiner Skillung...?!)
"Unterdrückung" kann man skillen, muss man aber net. Wenn doch dann aber bitte ganz, denn die 4% sind irgendwie auch nicht wirklich ne Verbesserung.. Meine Meinung! 

"Zerstörung-Tree" :
Nachwirkungen.... OMG! Wozu? Und dann auch nicht einmal voll geskillt, wieder nur vier magere Prozent! Quasi jeder 25te Zauber macht dein Ziel benommen. Toll, und?! Was bringt dir das? Sinnlos! Bloss weg damit... dann lieber die zwei Punkte in "dunkle Macht" damit du schneller castest...

Das sind so einige Sachen... und es ist natürlich nur meine Meinung! Jeder kann machen was er will, aber mit deiner Skillung hast du, wenn überhaupt, gerade mal 75% des Schadens den ein Warlock machen kann zur Verfügung! Du reizt den überhaupt nicht aus... auch weil du ne PvE/PvP Skillung hast und dich nicht wirklich auf eines festlegst... (btw. einige sagen, dass die bessere PvP Skillung Gebrechen ist. Nicht meine Meinung, aber da kann man sich streiten  )

Btw. hier mal meine Skillung (wobei ich mich auch einmal verklickt habe: Hab auch einen Punkt in Verbesserter Dämonensklave und nicht einen zweiten in Meister der Beschwörung. Allerdings fällt das nicht ins Gewicht, daher spar ich mir die 50g lieber  )
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-talents.xml?r=Zirkel+des+Cenarius&n=Zaphino


----------



## INU-ID (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 30.05.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das fixe Werte sind,


Nein, es sind keine fixen Werte. (falls du damit meinst das ich nur einen festen Wert heilen kann)



			
				Sebastian-Gutowski am 30.05.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Starten wir ersten mal ganz am Anfang mit der Frage : Was spielst du denn eher, PvP oder PvE? Darauf musst du nämlich deine Skillung auslegen, ist zumindest sinnvoll..


PvE, PVP nur ab und zu mal.



> Warum skillst du in "Dämonlogie" die "Dämonische Umarmung" nicht voll aus? Es gibt für einen Warlock, gerade auch im PvP, nichts wichtigeres als Ausdauer... auch weil deine HP quasi dein Mana sind


Mana mach ich mir - wenn es kanpp wird - im Kampf neues. Und da ich ein "Stoffi" bin, da bin ich so oder so schnell tot wenn einer auf mich losgeht - ob ich 15% mehr habe oder nicht bringt da gar nix. (ok, ein paar Sekunden vielleicht.) Eigentlich war der eine Punkt da also schon "verschwendet". Und wie gesagt, pvp ist nicht so meins...



> Im Gegenzug skillst du den Wichtel....


Genau, weil von Blutpakt auch der Tank in der Gruppe - so wie alle anderen Gruppenmitglieder - profitiert, und das bringt mehr als wenn ich alleine mehr Gesundheit hab. Irgendwie klingt das für mich logisch, für dich nicht?



> okay, vllt dein Hauptpet,


Wie ich ebenfalls schon geschrieben hab ist die Teufelswache mein "Hauptpet".



> aber warum zum Teufel gehst du dann auf die Teufelswache und skillst auch noch den Leerwandler?


Teufelswache siehe oben.
Beim Leerwandler hab ich auf die verbesserte Opferung gesetzt, also das der Schild  mehr Schaden aushält. Es kommt hin und wieder mal vor das ich eh ohne Begleiter in einer Instanz bin - wenn es dann gegen einen Gegner geht der alle mal reihum angreift, unabhängig von der Aggro, dann kann ich mich (Leerwandler is dank Teufelsbeherrschung schnell beschworen) als Stoffi wenigsten hinter einem dicken Schild verstecken.



> "Verbesser Dämonensklave" weg damit, total nutzlos...


Das stimmt, hier kann optimiert werden - schließlich nutze ich diese Fähigkeit Dämonen zu versklaven ja kaum...



> "Meister der Herbeizauberei" omg weg damit, vorallem weil du einen "guten" Zauberstaub hast....


Kannst du mir erklären was das mit meinem Zauberstab zu tun hat? Den nutze ich in Instanzen doch quasi gar nicht. Und warum ist hier mehr Schaden auf einmal schlecht? o0



> Dann im Tree "Gebrechen" :
> Warum skillst du nicht "Verbesserte Verderbnis"?????? Verderbnis casten = sicherer Lose im PvP!! (vllt der gröbste Schnitzer in deiner Skillung...?!)


Wer sagt das mein Hauptaugenmerk auf pvp liegt? Und wie gesagt, mir gingen die Punkte aus.^^



> "Unterdrückung" kann man skillen, muss man aber net. Wenn doch dann aber bitte ganz, denn die 4% sind irgendwie auch nicht wirklich ne Verbesserung.. Meine Meinung!


Ich möchte ja deine Meinung hören. Leider gingen mir da die Punke aus. xD



> "Zerstörung-Tree" :
> Nachwirkungen.... OMG! Wozu? Und dann auch nicht einmal voll geskillt, wieder nur vier magere Prozent! Quasi jeder 25te Zauber macht dein Ziel benommen. Toll, und?! Was bringt dir das? Sinnlos! Bloss weg damit... dann lieber die zwei Punkte in "dunkle Macht" damit du schneller castest...


Hm, hab jetzt nicht genau geschaut, aber der prozentuale Nutzen von "Dunkle Macht" scheint mir doch geringer zu sein. Was das bringt? Ein benommenes Ziel macht in dem Moment keinen Schaden, das war mein Gedanke. Und wie gesagt, mir gingen die Punkte aus. (hab ja mittlerweile 2 gefunden die entbehrlich sind)



> Das sind so einige Sachen... und es ist natürlich nur meine Meinung! Jeder kann machen was er will, aber mit deiner Skillung hast du, wenn überhaupt, gerade mal 75% des Schadens den ein Warlock machen kann zur Verfügung! Du reizt den überhaupt nicht aus... auch weil du ne PvE/PvP Skillung hast und dich nicht wirklich auf eines festlegst... (btw. einige sagen, dass die bessere PvP Skillung Gebrechen ist. Nicht meine Meinung, aber da kann man sich streiten  )


Wie schon erwähnt spiele ich erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres, und die Talentpunkte hatte ich so vergeben wie ich es zu dem Zeitpunkt für richtig hielt.  Nicht umsonst hat Blizz einem die Möglichkeit eingeräumt dies zu jedem Zeitpunkt zu ändern 

Jedenfalls danke für deine doch etwas präzisere Begründung, mit sowas kann ich (und alle anderen) doch wesentlich mehr anfangen als mit [quasi] "omg was hat der n00b den für einen Crap geskillt". (nein, das war nicht dein Wortlaut)

Danke und Gruß,

INU.ID


----------



## _Slayer_ (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

Selbst, wenn Lebenslinie keinen fixen Wert heilt, von Addheal profitierst Du dann immer noch nicht.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Sebastian-Gutowski am 30.05.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



Na, da ist ja scheinbar ein echter UBER-Imbar0x0r am Start! Na immerhin begibst du dich auf niederstes Niveau - nämlich das von Spielern, die nicht so sehr r0x0rn - herab, um irgendwelchen gimpigen B00ns das Spielen beizubringen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.05.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian-Gutowski am 30.05.2008 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich verstehe nur Bahnhof und habe hier wohl den gewichtigsten Grund warum ich nicht WoW spiele


----------



## _Slayer_ (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.05.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian-Gutowski am 30.05.2008 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee Jim, mit S1 und 'ner Skillung, die PvP-technisch nur für's 5on5 gut ist, ist man kein UBER-Imbar0x0r.


----------



## INU-ID (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 30.05.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst, wenn Lebenslinie keinen fixen Wert heilt, von Addheal profitierst Du dann immer noch nicht.


Ich werd später einen Stein suchen der nur +6 dmg hat und es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## _Slayer_ (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 30.05.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 30.05.2008 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach das und Du wirst sehen, dass ich Recht habe.


----------



## INU-ID (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

  Edit: 

Wenn es stimmt das Heilung bei keinem einzigen Zauber etwas bringt (dann frag ich mich warum es bei m Hexer überhaupt angezeogt wird), dann würde ich natürlich auch 20 Heal für 1 DMG "opfern".

Vorher nicht.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				_Slayer_ am 30.05.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.05.2008 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, na die zomfg-ololol-Ausdrucksweise beim "Tipps geben" ließ doch eher irgendwas in Richtung Scarab-Lord und diverse T6-Twinks vermuten.

Mir gings hier einzig und allein um die Ausdrucksweise, die an Barlows Schurkenblog erinnert *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## _Slayer_ (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				INU-ID am 30.05.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> 
> Wenn es stimmt das Heilung bei keinem einzigen Zauber etwas bringt (dann frag ich mich warum es bei m Hexer überhaupt angezeogt wird), dann würde ich natürlich auch 20 Heal für 1 DMG "opfern".
> 
> Vorher nicht.




Du meinst in der Charakterinfo? Wird bei jeder Klasse angezeigt. Auch bei Magiern oder Schurken und die können überhaupt gar nichts heilen. Bei Dir in Der Charinfo gibt's ja auch den Reiter "Nahkampf", obwohl er Dich gar nicht betrifft.
Du kannst mir übrigens schon glauben. Addheal bringt Dir als Warlock NICHTS!!! *g*


----------



## Sebastian-Gutowski (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.05.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian-Gutowski am 30.05.2008 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was willst du denn von mir?! Oo

btw. einmal "OMG" benutzt und "lol" garnet... also laber net


----------



## INU-ID (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*

@Sebastian: Der Ton macht die Musik...


----------



## Sebastian-Gutowski (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.05.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, na die *zomfg-ololol-Ausdrucksweise *beim "Tipps geben" ließ doch eher irgendwas in Richtung Scarab-Lord und diverse T6-Twinks vermuten.



Nee.. er meinte, das schon so! 

Btw ich hab hier niemanden angegriffen... wenn ihr euch angegriffen fühlt, weil ich schreibe "weg damit" ,  "was soll das denn", dann tut es mir leid...  
Ich könnte euch höchstens dann  noch das anbieten....


----------



## Damaskus (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen eines WoW-Testers/Anfängers*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.05.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, na die zomfg-ololol-Ausdrucksweise beim "Tipps geben" ließ doch eher irgendwas in Richtung Scarab-Lord und diverse T6-Twinks vermuten.
> i



Sind T6 Twinks böse? ^^


----------

